# Ptolus: The Legend of Longcoat



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 3, 2006)

It is the first day of Moons in the 720th year since the founding of the Tarsisian Empire. It is raining in Ptolus.

Those that make their living on the Whitewind Sea had hoped winter would bring relief. It was a rough summer: Unusually warm weather meant more Nallsman longboats than normal raiding up and down the coast, along with increased pirate activity. The dwarf pirate Firebeard sacked and burned a ship moored in the Bay of Ptolus. And the sahuagin used the summer storms as cover for yet more raids on coastal settlements and they were repeatedly found within Ptolus itself.

But on the Docks quarter of Ptolus, winter has brought no relief. Savage murders are taking place and the dockworkers, shipwrights, fishermen and prostitutes are all saying the same thing: After more than 100 years, Longcoat is back.

In IA 596, a serial killer killed five prostitutes living and working down on the Docks. Dubbed "Longcoat" by the city's broadsheets after the description of an alleged eyewitness, Longcoat was never caught and, after the fifth murder, vanished without a trace.

The shade of his last victim, Coraithe Whitetree, has been known to wander Salt Spray Street near her now-empty hovel, but of Longcoat himself, there never was any sign.

But when the savage attacks began over the last four weeks, his name was the first to spring to many lips.

The new attacks have had the same sort of savagery that Longcoat's were said to have had, with the victims disfigured and dismembered instead of being just merely killed.

The City Watch spend most of their time on the Docks doing the Dockmaster's bidding and enforcing tariffs on balky sea captains and arresting the clumsiest smugglers. Their way of handling the nightly brawls at the Savage Shark on Wharf Road and Salt Spray Street is to wait outside until they're done, stand up and brush off those who participated and send them on their way, unless someone was foolish enough to brandish a weapon, at which point, they take that isolated incident seriously. They don't worry about "someone putting away a few whores," as they indelicately put it.

But the murders have been more than just prostitutes: Men have been killed and the elderly and, in one case, a young girl apprenticed to the Shipwright's Guild.

And so, this afternoon, when the rain is so heavy and the sky so dark that it makes it seem like night has come hours early, those crowded into the Savage Shark are of a somber mood. No one sane goes anywhere in the Docks these days alone, and although few will admit it, everyone is huddled into the Shark for both safety and comfort.

The Shark is just the sort of rundown dockside tavern that bards insert in their songs: Perpetually in danger of collapsing, dirty, filthy, dangerous and the drinks are even worse. The bar's owner, Hanthan Yan, is as surly as any bartender in a bard's tale.

Today, though, he has the haunted look the patrons all recognize in themselves. He rubs a dirty rag inside a dirty mug, staring at the rain through the grimy windows that flank the tavern doors. Over the sound of the pounding rain outside, few hear him sigh, or his first words, but he repeats himself a moment later, putting down the mug with a thump.

"I said, 'someone ought to do somethin'' about Longcoat." Yan puts his fists down on the bar and glares around the room at the assembled sailors, shipwrights, fishermen, travelers and down-on-their-luck would-be Delvers. "Bring me proof that these killin's is over, and I'll give ya 500 gold Imperials and I'll get the Dockmaster to kick in as well, by Rajek."

Most of those in the Shark look down into their drinks, avoiding his gaze. But a half-dozen or so patrons do not. As you look around the room, you realize that there might be others willing to face down Longcoat and stop him for good this time.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 3, 2006)

Garnet whispers into his torn and stained surcoat.  A smile creeps over his lips as if something within replied to his liking.  Then looking to the others that seem inclined to take the barkeep's offer he replies: "Ain't nobody gunna step up to Longcoat with out me.  I am in..."  He pauses and looks to the rain soaked streets.  "Gold or no gold."


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 4, 2006)

Akilu's jet black eyes survey the bedraggled patrons of the Shark.  In the dim, flickering light of the Shark, the shadows play on his skin like the black waters of the bay.  

He remembers his neighbor, Salty Tom, pushing a wheelbarrow down the boardwalk two weeks ago.  Akilu and his mother were on the ramshackle porch of their modest house, precariously  perched over the water.  His mother was surrounded by small piles of iridescent oyster shells as she harvested the meat from Akilu's morning dive.  Weikiloo's arms and legs swung limply from over the edge of the wheelbarrow.  Dried blood didn't entirely mask the gouges and tears.

"My sister was no whore, but the Watch don't seem to care.  They're just as scared as anyone else.  No one else will come to help us, not even the Sisters."  Akilu gets to his webbed feet.  A dark smile reveals his sharp, conical teeth.  "By Triton, I will taste Longcoat's flesh."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 4, 2006)

The quiet dwarven woman had been sitting in the corner near the door, her ale sitting idly in front of her as she stared at it.  The woman's dark hair, flecked with gray was loose around her shoulders where normally it would be tied back in a pony tail.  Nudged from her reverie by the growing noise around her, Maugra Ironcrane looks up as the two stand.  The conversation that had initiated their bursts slowly seeping from her unconscious, she stands too. "By Tuen, mother of machines, I too will stand against this tide of death and see my parents and neighbours safe." she says as she draws her dragon pistol and slams it down on the table next to her tankard.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 4, 2006)

Vanden sits alone at a table in the Shark, unsettlingly nursing a watered down tankard of wine. He listens intently to Yan's diatribe, but holds his tongue. _What am I doing here? I know not the first thing about finding a murderer, much less bringing him to justice..._ He stares, uselessly, at his drink.



			
				Dave Turner said:
			
		

> "My sister was no whore, but the Watch don't seem to care.  They're just as scared as anyone else.  No one else will come to help us, not even the Sisters."  Akilu gets to his webbed feet.  A dark smile reveals his sharp, conical teeth.  "By Triton, I will taste Longcoat's flesh."




At the mention of the Sisterhood of Silence, Vanden suppresses a pang of guilt. "If you be true in your intentions, good sir, I would assist in your lauded goal.


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 4, 2006)

> At the mention of the Sisterhood of Silence, Vanden suppresses a pang of guilt. "If you be true in your intentions, good sir, I would assist in your lauded goal.



Akilu takes in Vanden's simple appearance, glancing at the tonsured hair and apparent lack of weaponry.  _This human doesn't look like much.  Is he a scribe?  He's no sailor or fisherman.  There's courage in his action, but is there steel?  Ah, well, at worst he'll distract Longcoat so that I can gut him."_

"I do intend to see Longcoat brought down for what he's done.  He's killed full-grown men, some of them salty sailors, veterans of a dozen sea battles."

Akilu glances at the dwarven woman and her dragon pistol.  He's heard of dragon pistols, but never seen one before now.  

"We'll need as many arms as we can get."

[sblock=OOC]
If everyone could name the color of their IC text, the rest can include it in their quotes.  For example, my color is "red".  In particular, I'm having trouble with both Vanden and Garnet choosing two shades of blue, neither of which appears to be blue.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 4, 2006)

> "My sister was no whore, but the Watch don't seem to care. They're just as scared as anyone else. No one else will come to help us, not even the Sisters." Akilu gets to his webbed feet. A dark smile reveals his sharp, conical teeth. "By Triton, I will taste Longcoat's flesh."




A voice in the back of his mind whispers "_A whore...  That's what brings you here._"  Garnet shakes his head at the whisper and mutters under his breath.  "No a mother does..."

This boy looks barely old enough to be out on his own let alone stand up against a murderer.  But his eyes display an inner strength that no doubt hints at his motivations.  "I'm no sea veteran but I stand with the rest of you all the same."

[sblock=OOC]I am using DeepSkyBlue.  If you need me to change let me know. =)[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 4, 2006)

From her position at the back of the room, near the door, Maugra does not have to turn to see all those who stand at the barkeep's call for justice.  Without judging those around her she watches Garnet, Akilu, and Vanden stand.  She looks around at the other patrons yet to stand, wondering who else will answer the call.

[sblock=color]I am using slategray, but will often forget. If you click quote under my post, you can just use the tags that already populate the colors if thats easier for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 4, 2006)

Jossen, standing at the back of the room, waiting for a good seat to open up, hesitates before stepping foward.  He had intended to pursue this supposed Longcoat criminal and briefly internally debates whether he wants to work with others.  Finally concluding that it will be safer with more people if this criminal is killing grown men he steps forward.

"My name is Jossen Vanter, I also would like to run this criminal run to ground and brought to justice."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 4, 2006)

Yan watches the gathering with approval, swapping one mug for another.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 4, 2006)

A trio of youths sit at a table in the corner, drinking out of mugs while watching as people make their vows. The one dressed in a worn leather coat snickers to himself and whispers something to his mates causing them to laugh. Finishing his beer, he places it carefully on the table and stands up, leaning forward on his cane. "Oy!"  he shouts. "Me friends here don't think that any of you stand much of a chance, going up against Longcoat by ye's lonesomes."  He leans back, casually examining his fingernails before continuing.

"Sos I've decided to join you all in your brave and noble quest against tyranny. With your alls dedication, and my charming good looks, with a bit of the pale luck we should have him caught in no time!"  He smiles down at his friends sitting at the table. "Hells bells gents, we might as well just put the word out that were looking for this fellow and he should very well turn himself in from fright!"


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 5, 2006)

Akilu glances over his shoulder at the young man in the leather coat.

We'll see if those looks of yours can turn aside Longcoat's blade."

The darfellan gathers his ancestral trident from where he propped it, his only link to his slaughtered tribe.  He stalks through the crowd till he arrives at the bar across from Yan.  Gripping the weapon in one hand, he slides his wooden mug across the bar with the other.

"It seems like there are a few who are interested in your offer, Yan.  What worries me is that this offer is just empty talk.  500 gold, eh, Yan?  We risk our necks, maybe we take down Longcoat.  We're supposed to believe that you'll have 500 gold waiting for us, right next to unwatered wine in a clean glass?  I doubt this whole dump is worth 500.  

It's a simple question, Yan: how do we know you're good for 500?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 5, 2006)

Yan looks about to make a sharp comment before his eyes seem to fully take in the pointed teeth and broad frame of the darfellan.

"Look here: The Shark may be a ratling's arse, but it's an _honest_ arse. If I weren't honest, one of these here liberty hounds," Yan gestures with his rag to a hard-drinking knot of Imperial sailors carousing despite the black mood of the day, "They would have cut me a second smile a long time ago. Ask up and down the Docks: There's none more honest than Hanthan Yan."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 5, 2006)

Vanden rises and smoothly (but hastily) makes his way towards Akilu and Yan. "Surely there is reward enough in bringing the Longcoat killer to justice, master Darfellan?" Spreading his palms in a conciliatory gesture, he adds, "Yet, if that be not the case, I shall forgo my own share of the reward money."

[sblock=ooc]For the record, I chose teal as my color, but if anyone is having problems seeing/reading it, I'm certainly open to changing.  [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 5, 2006)

"I am not in this for the money, these killings have to stop and I'll join any who are willing here and now to see this _gorpul*_ stopped." says the dwarven woman at the back.

[sblock=ooc]*Okay so I made gorpul up as a derogatory term for our depraved killer in dwarven.[/sblock]


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 5, 2006)

Akilu glances at the dwarven woman, then back to Vanden.  He shrugs his striped shoulders.

"Everyone's in this for their own reasons.  I've got personal reasons of my own.  But I don't have an Oldtown address, so the money matters to me too."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> "Everyone's in this for their own reasons.  I've got personal reasons of my own.  But I don't have an Oldtown address, so the money matters to me too."




Vanden inclines his head respectfully towards the darfellan. "I meant no disrespect, master darfellan. I yet stand by my offer, and perhaps the additional share will benefit you.

The monk extends his hand to the fisherman. "I hight Vanden. Well met."


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Grant saunters his way over the bar, taking a spot next to Akilu. Speaking over his shoulder,  "The way I see it, certain people shouldn't be making remarks about other peoples looks, _if_ you know what I mean."  Grant says to no in particular.

_What's this guy doin here giving up good chits for?_ Grant thinks to himself. He steps in between Akilu and Vanden, shaking Vanden's hand up and down vigorously. "Nice to meet you Vanden, I'm Grant." He pulls Vanden in closer, and faux whispers to him "Listen, if you're so hard up to give away your money, I know a nice charitable organization that would be happy to take it off your hands." Hearing this, his two friends sitting at their table laugh uproariously.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 6, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> _What's this guy doin here giving up good chits for?_ Grant thinks to himself. He steps in between Akilu and Vanden, shaking Vanden's hand up and down vigorously. "Nice to meet you Vanden, I'm Grant."




Vanden smiles warmly at the man's enthusiasm. "Well met, Grant."



> He pulls Vanden in closer, and faux whispers to him "Listen, if you're so hard up to give away your money, I know a nice charitable organization that would be happy to take it off your hands."




The monks' eyebrows raise slightly, intrigued. "Truly? I am certainly interested in doing what I can for..."



> Hearing this, his two friends sitting at their table laugh uproariously.




"Ah, I see," he says, disengaging his hand from Grant's. "A shame that one would make light in the face of such an emergent situation."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 6, 2006)

"Vanden, Grant, good to see fine men standing up for the people down here. Pleased to meet you as well, I'm Maugra Ironcrane, priest of Tuen." says Maugra as an introduction as she moves out from behind her table. She scoops up her pistol and holsters it with one hand, while the other lifts the mug again to her lips. She moves towards the bar where the other vigilantes are gathering.


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 6, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden inclines his head respectfully towards the darfellan. "I meant no disrespect, master darfellan. I yet stand by my offer, and perhaps the additional share will benefit you.



"I didn't take offense, Vanden," Akilu says, shaking his head.  He turns to the rest of the gathered volunteers.  "I'm Akilu.  Pleasure to meet you all."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 6, 2006)

"Good to meet you too Akilu, and you Jossen. I am afraid I didn't get your name?" says Maugra, looking towards Garnet.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 6, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Good to meet you too Akilu, and you Jossen. I am afraid I didn't get your name?" says Maugra, looking towards Garnet.




The teenager smiles and nods to Maugra.  "Garnet..."  Reaching into his surcoat the boy pulls out a white ferret and places it on his shoulder.  "and this is Kiver."  The ferret lets out a quiet chirp and scoots around the back of Garnet's neck to his opposite shoulder.

Garnet looks back over his now vacant shoulder as if turning to address someone.  Seeing no one there the young boy quickly turns back to the group that has gathered with an awkward smile.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 7, 2006)

"Good to meet you too then Garnet, and you Kiver.  So what do we know about the killings so far. If we are to investigate this Longcoat we'll need to start some where.  I have only just returned to the docks a few days ago." says Maugra.

[sblock=ooc]What do we know about them? I'm sure that they must've been on every broadsheet in the city by now.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 7, 2006)

Jossen's face seems to be in a perpetual scowl but he nods and smile politely to each of those assembled.

"Before we divvy up or pass on a reward, let's find this murderer and actually earn it first."

"The way I see it we should do two things here.  First is to find and talk to anyone who may have seen anything.  The second is to look over the places these crimes took place to see if this supposed Longcoat fellow left anything behind which we can used to determine who he is."

"If any of you have contacts amoung those the prostitutes," Jossen avoids looking at anyone as he says it as well as keeping the acusation that some of them may frequent prostitutes out of his voice, "I would suggest that as a good place to start."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 7, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]What do we know about them? I'm sure that they must've been on every broadsheet in the city by now.[/sblock]



It's been sort of buried in the back of the broadsheets -- the Docks are less important to them than Oldtown or the markets, for instance. What the broadsheets have concentrated on is the savagery of the attacks, which has been far worse than what a thief or even an animal would do.

Those killed have all been walking the streets or frequenting alleys. Just like the original murders, those prostitutes who have been murdered have all been streetwalkers, and not prostitutes working out of a brothel.

The ghost of Coraithe Whitetree has been seen near the scene of at least one murder, although she's never been anything other than just a sad phantom for as long as she's been seen on Salt Spray Street.

Other murders have taken place throughout the district, but most have been relatively near the cliffs and the south end of the Docks region.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 7, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The ghost of Coraithe Whitetree has been seen near the scene of at least one murder, although she's never been anything other than just a sad phantom for as long as she's been seen on Salt Spray Street.




"I have never been one for consorting with the dead... but I heard a restless spirit wanders Salt Spray Street...  A victim maybe?"  Garnet looks to his ferret and then back to the party with a sort of blank expression.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 7, 2006)

"If I remember the tale correctly, she was a victim of the Longcoat killings over a hundred years ago.  However, being a constant presence in the docks, she may have seen or heard something.  I do not know if we will be able to speak to her though, I've not heard of anyone who has.  In any case it is a place to start.  After that we can gather some information from the people down here. They'll know more than the broadsheets I've read up at the Temple." replies Maugra, agreeing that Coraithe would be as good a place to start as any.


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 7, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "If I remember the tale correctly, she was a victim of the Longcoat killings over a hundred years ago.  However, being a constant presence in the docks, she may have seen or heard something.  I do not know if we will be able to speak to her though, I've not heard of anyone who has.  In any case it is a place to start.  After that we can gather some information from the people down here. They'll know more than the broadsheets I've read up at the Temple." replies Maugra, agreeing that Coraithe would be as good a place to start as any.



"If she was a victim of Longcoat's, she might be willing to talk if she thinks it might save someone else."

Akilu runs a slightly-webbed hand over his smooth skull.

"I remember one of the fishermen telling me about the ghost.  I think I remember the spot where he mentioned seeing her.  If no one will miss their last swallows of Yan's salty wine, why don't we head over there?  While we're in the area, we can check out the place where one murder happened, anyway." He squares his shoulders and looks to the door, secretly pleased with the thought of getting out into the rain and wetting his skin.

[sblock=OOC]
Whiz, I just took it upon myself to have Akilu roughly know where the ghost has been sighted.  If you'd prefer a roll of some kind to know that, then let's forget that Akilu said that.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 7, 2006)

"After you then, my darfallen friend." says Maugra setting her mug down and gesturing towards the door.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 7, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Whiz, I just took it upon myself to have Akilu roughly know where the ghost has been sighted.  If you'd prefer a roll of some kind to know that, then let's forget that Akilu said that.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Even in Ptolus, the often-seen ghost of a dead prostitute is unusual enough for Docks residents to go "oh yeah, I heard about THAT."[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 7, 2006)

Grant watches his new companions talk, nodding enthusiastically at the appropriate moments. 

"I remember one of the fishermen telling me about the ghost. I think I remember the spot where he mentioned seeing her. If no one will miss their last swallows of Yan's salty wine, why don't we head over there? While we're in the area, we can check out the place where one murder happened, anyway."  He squares his shoulders and looks to the door, secretly pleased with the thought of getting out into the rain and wetting his skin.

"I couldn't agree more!" Grant says, pushing himself off the bar. Eyeing the other patrons as he walks back to his friends, he leans over and whispers something to one of them. He tosses a coin on the table and turns his collar up, ready for the rain outside.

[sblock=Whizbang]Grant tells them that he's going to check out the latest killing spot and asks them to find out whatever they can from the rest of the gang.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 7, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "After you then, my darfallen friend." says Maugra setting her mug down and gesturing towards the door.




Vanden goes with the others as they leave the Shark. "I've congressed with people from many different stations in my work with the Sisters," he trails off for a minute, "I confess I never imagined I should commune with the spirits of the departed."


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 7, 2006)

"If I remember my ghost stories correctly, ghost don't tend to be overly talkitive or immediately available for questioning.  They tend to be focussed on what keeps them here and appear almost randomly.  But perhaps if her murder is what is keeping her here, it might be worth a try, if we can find her." Jossen comments.

"It might be better if some of us looked over some of the crime scenes, while some of us look for the ghost."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 8, 2006)

The group of vigilantes head south down Salt Spray Street, toward the area Coraithe Whitetree haunts in death and where she lived and worked in life. The street is close enough to the cliff face that most of the rain no longer hits them directly, only gusting in occasionally from various angles. The sky is still almost black, and the streets and alleys are dark as the group picks their way through puddles and across the slick wet sand of the streets.

In life, Coraithe lived in a hovel that was a sealed-off part of a larger building, the Ten Bells tavern and inn. Her after-death appearances scared off much of the clientelle of the Ten Bells and the tavern eventually went out of business. Grant recalls hearing that the tavernkeeper vanished, leading some at the time to wonder if he had been Longcoat.

Salt Spray Street eventually dead ends into the back of a warehouse, with alleys leading north and south off the last east-west bit of the street. The back of the Ten Bells (and Coraithe's hovel) is said to be down the south alley, which extends past a small tavern. To the north, the alley curves out of sight, with a bakery filling the corner shop.

The entire area is almost black, however: The streetlights at this end of Salt Spray Street  have long-ago been vandalized, leaving just splintered posts sticking out of the sand.

A large woman huddles against the wall outside the tavern, nursing the stub of a cigar and shivering in the cold. Through the gloom, she looks up and grins lewdly when she sees the group approach.


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 8, 2006)

Akilu's bare feet leave wide prints as he walks the sandy street.  Since the return of Longcoat, he has taken to wearing his seashell-studded leather cuirass and breeches when he leaves his home.  Rivulets of water run down between the shells and along the sharkskin-wrapped handle of his trident.  Standing at the end of Salt Spray Street, he warily looks north and south, noting the near-total darkness with a frown.

"In the water, the darkness wouldn't concern me.  I've heard that the ghost haunts the southern end of this alley.  I'd feel better if we had a lantern."

Akilu furrows his brow in thought and turns to consider the bakery.

"Maybe there's a lantern in there we can borrow, or buy, from the owner?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 8, 2006)

Dim light shines through the bakery's window, which is almost opaque with caked-on sand and salt. A single figure can be seen moving about behind the counter inside.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

Grant leans against the bakers shop, just outside the light. He says to Akilu "You go ahead inside; I'm on guard for the ghost." 

Muttering under his breath, Grant says to himself "Never have seen a proper ghost before. Course, there was that one time at Mindy's, but that was just ol Benson in a white sheet...."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 8, 2006)

The woman saunters over to Grant in what she probably thinks is a seductive fashion. Before she gets much closer, he's able to smell the garlic on her breath, as well as confirm that she's not had a bath in a long, long time. Her clothes are ragged, but are intended to show off her full bosom -- "healthy" doesn't fit, as the dim light through the bakery and tavern windows shows small sores across much of her skin.

"Hello, lovey. Fancy a bit of fun?"

[sblock=Garnet]Garnet recognizes the streetwalker. She's a half-orc named Crazy Klina who is, as her nickname suggests, more than a little off.[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

As the woman steps into the light Grant whistles low and sweeps off his cap. "Bless me eyes, mates! It's the ghost of Coraithe Whitetree!"  Grant pushes off from the wall and walks a circle around the street-walker. "And the tales don't do your beauty justice my lady. It's been awhile since my _sore_ eyes have lain witness to a sight such as yourself!"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 8, 2006)

"Ooh, a _fine gentleman!_ If you have a gold piece for Sweet Klina, she'll show you such things as you've only dreamed of ..."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 9, 2006)

Not very comfortable around street walkers, Maugra keeps her distance from Sweet Klina.  When Akilu turns to enter the closest door, she follows.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 9, 2006)

_Right love, in my nightmares..._ Grant thinks. Smiling at her, he whispers in her ear "That sounds like a right fine idea...but aren't you worried?"  Grant pulls back and again leans against the wall. "Worried that I might be Longcoat himself?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 9, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Grant pulls back and again leans against the wall. "Worried that I might be Longcoat himself?"




"Sooth, there's no cause to try and frighten this poor woman," Vanden admonishes gently. 

Smiling at her, he says "Greetings, good woman. We come seeking the spirit of the departed Coraithe Whitetree. We understand she has been sighted in this area. Mayhap you have an inkling as to where we might find her?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 9, 2006)

Klina starts to flirt with Vanden, but squints in the dim light from the bakery window, and sees the monk's clean chin and the physical differences of the eunuch compared to a normal man of his age. Her face falls.

"Oh, sure, love. She wanders up and down this here lane at times. She always did look so sad until recent-like."

Meanwhile, Akilu and Maugra open the door to Abbara's Bakery and step inside.

The ground floor of the bakery is devoted to making bread, and a massive oven in the far wall makes the entire room extremely hot. Somewhat out of place in the room is a crude black statue of a raven sitting on the front counter, placed so no one entering could miss it.

Abbara Nechill herself is not in, but her assistant Blackburn is. Blackburn is old and almost skeletally thin, and the joke around the Docks is that it's due to how bad he is as a baker and how suspect his ingredients are.

"Want bread?" Blackburn asks, slapping clouds of flour and cornmeal from his hands.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 9, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> [sblock=Garnet]Garnet recognizes the streetwalker. She's a half-orc named Crazy Klina who is, as her nickname suggests, more than a little off.[/sblock]



Garnet pulls his tattered cloak shut to try and keep some of the rain off.  As the party approaches Klina he lefts his cloak's cowl hoping she won't recognize him as Jannie's son.  Garnet has no intention of revealing his heritage to these strangers yet.



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Oh, sure, love. She wanders up and down this here lane at times. She always did look so sad until recent-like."



Garnet glances up and down the wet street avoiding eye contact with Kline.  The other's seem to have her attention and why not keep it that way.  After all she did not get the nickname "Crazy" without good reason... Heaven knows what she might blurt out if she saw young Garnet.


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 9, 2006)

Akilu hesitates in the doorway for a moment, rain-wet hand lingering on the door handle, as the old whore mentions how the ghost's mood has recently improved. _Why does a ghost feel better as new killings have begun?_  The heat of the bakery is a mild irritation, since it will excessively dry his skin.  

Akilu's feet drag in a few clods of wet sand.  He stands near the center of the small patch of floor space allowed to customers.  His wet leather creaks faintly as he swivels his torso to take in the shop's interior.  At the far end of Salt Spray Street, the shelves are mostly empty, no sign of the pastries that might fill a Midtown or Oldtown bakery.  

"Sure, Blackburn, a couple of loaves will go well with my fish later on.  Wax paper, if you don't mind.  It's wet outside."

Akilu looks down to Maugra, wondering if she might be better suited to ask for a lantern.  The darfellan is known by most who live on The Docks, but most have never really warmed to him.

[sblock=OOC]
Whiz, I figure that since Akilu has spent most of his life in the Docks and it's a relatively small community, he probably knows Blackburn by name and reputation, at least.  Nothing more than a faint acquaintance, but enough to address him by name.   If not, then assume Akilu is a bit more formal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 10, 2006)

"Of course, wax paper," Blackburn glances nervously toward the black void of the open doorway. "How many loaves do you lot want, then?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 10, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Oh, sure, love. She wanders up and down this here lane at times. She always did look so sad until recent-like."




Vanden reaches into his pouch for a silver piece, which he places in the woman's palm. "Thank you for your assistance," he says. "May the gods smile 'pon you."

He looks over to the bakery to check on the progress of Akilu and Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 10, 2006)

Klina considers the coin.

"How much to show you the body of one of his victims, then?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 11, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "How much to show you the body of one of his victims, then?"




The monk blinks for an offguard moment, then says, "A new victim? How recently was this?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 11, 2006)

> "How much to show you the body of one of his victims, then?"



Garnet's eyes widen as the crazed half-orc spills this information from her mouth.  For someone so underestimated she put together the fact we were looking for Longcoat very quickly.  Garnet looks to Vanden as he continues questioning Klina.

The voice in the back of Garnet's mind begins to heckle him. "Not so crazy is she...  Maybe your the crazed one?  A victim... a body...  imagine someone new the truth of your body.  Or maybe this is the body of your mother... but you buried her didn't you?  Didn't you?"  Without thinking Garnet cries out "NO!  ENOUGH!"  He stands motionless for a moment and then looks to his companions...  Wanting to conceal his outburst as something else he turns the outburst at Klina.  "No games Klina!  What victim do you speak of?"


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 11, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Of course, wax paper," Blackburn glances nervously toward the black void of the open doorway. "How many loaves do you lot want, then?"



 Akilu holds up two fingers and is about to echo his request verbally when Garnet's cry from outside stops him short.  He reflexively tightens the grip on his trident and swivels his torso.  After a moment's hesitation, he takes a few steps and stands a pace or two outside the bakery.  He surveys the darkness as best he can before turning back to his erstwhile party.

Triton's blood, what's all the shouting about?  For a second, I thought Longcoat himself was upon us."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2006)

"I don't suppose you have a lantern that we might borrow as well?  I'll bring it back once we are finished with it. Even give you a little something for your trouble if you've got one you can spare for an hour or two." says Maugra to the baker.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 11, 2006)

Klina looks dispassionately at Garnet.

"I don't give nothing for free, whoreson. If you boys want something from Klina, you best put coins in my hand."

So saying, she holds out a hand covered in a ragged woolen glove, palm up.

Inside the bakery, Blackburn scowls at the cold air rushing into the building.

"It's not my lantern; it's Mrs. Nechill's," he tells Maugra. "I'll rent it to you, though, for 5 coppers."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2006)

"Deal. I'll have it back before Mrs. Nechill's knows its gone." says Maugra.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 11, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "I don't give nothing for free, whoreson. If you boys want something from Klina, you best put coins in my hand."
> 
> So saying, she holds out a hand covered in a ragged woolen glove, palm up.




Vanden produces a gold piece from his pouch. "This is the most I have, miss. Will it suffice?"


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 11, 2006)

Jossen seems content to stand quietly in the background, observing his new companions.  At Garnet's sudden outburst, he jumps in suprise rather than going fo his weapons, showing his inexperience.

About to speak, he pauses when Vanden offers his gold piece.  Before she can take it, Jossen speaks up, "You get the gold after we see the body and you tell us what you know about how it died."


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 11, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Klina looks dispassionately at Garnet.
> "I don't give nothing for free, whoreson. If you boys want something from Klina, you best put coins in my hand."




Frowns at the reference and wishes the stalker had taken this wretched creature in place of his mother.  "Hold your coins this street walker is known for her crazed ranting...  She is most likely speaking lies to fill her pockets."


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 11, 2006)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> About to speak, he pauses when Vanden offers his gold piece.  Before she can take it, Jossen speaks up, "You get the gold after we see the body and you tell us what you know about how it died."



Akilu looks over the haggard woman who has captured the group's attention.  After hearing Garnet's reply, he pieces most of the missed conversation together.

"It's your money, Vanden, but I'd do as Jossen suggests.  Longcoat's got The Docks' attention, but he's likely not the only murderer in the city.  These past few days would be great cover for someone with a motive and a bit of ingenuity."

"Maugra's getting a lantern and then we'll be able to see.  No harm in checking this woman's story and paying her if it bears true.  The ghost can wait.  Probably used to it."

The darfellan fixes his ink-black eyes on the old woman.

"Take us to this body.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 12, 2006)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> "Hold your coins this street walker is known for her crazed ranting...  She is most likely speaking lies to fill her pockets."




Vanden frowns slightly. "Surely not, ma'am? You wouldn't be lying about something of such dire circumstance?"

[sblock=ooc]Vanden will attempt to Sense Motive on Klina and see if she is lying about the body before giving her the money.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 12, 2006)

Blackburn trades a cheap lantern for the dwarf cleric's coin.

"We close at night fall. I'll need it back by then, aye?"

Outside, the half-orc prostitute pulls herself up to her full height, indignant, which causes her to almost spill out of her threadbare clothes.

"I make plenty of money without telling no stories to the likes of you. I thought you might want to see the body and since you would be taking me away from my eager customers, I would need to be compen- ... renumer- ... I would need to be paid, understand?"

[sblock=Vanden]Klina seems to sincerely believe that she's seen a corpse left by Longcoat[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "I make plenty of money without telling no stories to the likes of you. I thought you might want to see the body and since you would be taking me away from my eager customers, I would need to be compen- ... renumer- ... I would need to be paid, understand?"




"We certainly have no wish to doubt your veracity, ma'am," Vanden mollifies. "In our haste to apprehend Longcoat before he hurts any more innocents, we are simply wary of false leads.

He once more offers her his solitary gold piece. "If this be not enough for you, perhaps you can suggest another price?"

[sblock=ooc]Vanden is attempting to use his Diplomacy skill to influence Klina to become more cooperative. He will, of course, stop short of trying to lie or cheat her. The goody-goody.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 13, 2006)

Klina shrugs.

"Fine. Best pay for the least work I've ever done, lover. Follow me, this lot can catch up to us after they've gotten a bit to eat and whatnot."


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 13, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Klina shrugs.
> 
> "Fine. Best pay for the least work I've ever done, lover. Follow me, this lot can catch up to us after they've gotten a bit to eat and whatnot."



Glancing over his shoulder to make sure that Maugra is bringing the lantern, Akilu follows the old woman.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 13, 2006)

His interest piqued by the prospect of seeing Longcoats victim, and not having to pay for it himself, put Grant in a fine mood as he follows Akilu.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 13, 2006)

Vanden casts a glance at his companions to see who is joining him. Seeing Akilu and Grant follow Klina, the monk glides softly after them.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 13, 2006)

Maugra hands over the coppers and lights the lamp as she exits the bakery.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 14, 2006)

Klina seems a bit irritated to be trailed by the entire group, but shrugs and says nothing, leading them north and around a corner to the west, where the alley dead-ends.

The few doorways and windows facing this area have been boarded up. Sprawled on the sand, amid weeds and trash, is a corpse. Or what is left of a corpse. The body has been almost completely dissected. Organs have been lined up neatly next to the corpse. Bits of flesh hang from an old clothesline. Two eyeballs watch with interest from the window ledge, a thick red tongue resting beside them.

Klina shoves her empty palm toward Vanden, but snaps at Garnet.

"Call me a liar again, whoreson, and I'll make you a match for your eunuch friend."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Maugra holds her lantern higher to provide the taller folk with more light, but turns her head from the grizzly mess on the ground.  She fights the urge to empty her stomach, or appear any more squimish. To any one behind her she says, "After you." stiffling any involuntary reactions.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 14, 2006)

"Gods above," Vanden colors at the sight of the carnage. Turning his head, he hands Klina her gold. "Take it, ma'am, and take care now. 'Tisn't safe on the streets with such a one that can do... this."


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 14, 2006)

Jossen fights down his nausea at the gruesome sight.  After a steadying breath, Jossen looks over the site as dispassionately as he can.

"How long ago did you find the body?  Did you see or hear anything around here?" Jossen asks the prostitute, not bothering to look her way as he studies the scene.

OOC:
[sblock]How was the victim dismembered?  Cleanly, like a blade or roughly like someone tore it apart?  How much blood is there?  Any foot prints in the blood?  Is there anyway else out of the alley?[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 14, 2006)

Staring at the dismembered body, Grants silver tongue is struck silent. His guts try to rise up from his stomach but he disguises it by coughing into his hands. Shaking his head to clear the image from his mind, he turns around and tries to casually lean against the wall.

[sblock=ooc]Is it anyone Grant knows? Maybe a knowledge local check[/sblock]


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 14, 2006)

Akilu takes a couple of slow steps forward.  Memories flash unbidden to mind.

_High tide in the pre-dawn light...they came with their harpoons and serrated spears...blood splashed the walls of the darfellan huts...wide, shark-toothed mouths overwhelming the village...dismembered and disembowled family and friends...a mother gripping his young hand too tight, pulling him through the smoke and screams to the sea..."_

The gruesome reverie ends and Akilu refocuses on the scene before him.  Seeing Jossen focused on the remains, Akilu keeps an ear to what is said, but watches their surroundings.  His eyes wander over the rooftops and the dark corners, just in case Longcoat still lurks nearby.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 14, 2006)

Swallowing their revulsion, the group inspects the scene, while Klina smokes her foul-smelling stub of a cigar.

"Klina found it a little while ago. I had to take a squat and this was here, in my usual spot."

The body has probably been here a few hours at most. The pool of blood around the body parts is undisturbed by any footprints that Jossen or any others can find.

[sblock=ooc]It takes Jossen a moment to mentally reconstruct the victim's appearance, but when he does, he's in for a shock: The victim is a man named Halbrand Nachtmann, a member of the City Watch stationed on the Docks best known for having a hard time separating business from pleasure. Jossen realizes that a red lump of what he thought was another bit of flesh is, in fact, Halbrand's blue Watch tunic, soaked with blood and piled off to the side.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 14, 2006)

Jossen's jaw clenches and slowly releases as he finally figures out who he is looking at.  After doing a moment of mental assessment, he turns to their guide, "Do any girl use this area for business?"

After getting his reply, he then turns to the rest of those assembled, "This just got more complicated.  That man," he says indicating the mutalited corpse, "Is a member of the watch.  Halbrand Nachtmann, stationed here in the docks.  They aren't going to take kindly to one of their own being murdered, even one who has a reputation of mixing business with pleasure."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 14, 2006)

Klina shrugs.

"It's quiet down here. Sometimes other girls come through. Mostly it's just me and Coraithe."


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 15, 2006)

> "Call me a liar again, whoreson, and I'll make you a match for your eunuch friend."




Angrily Garnet mutters: "Keep it up hag...  Its too bad this fate has not visited you." His eyes are drawn to the carnage and he finds it difficult to look away.

[sblock]Is this how Garnet's mother was found?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 15, 2006)

Klina snarls something in Orcish, spits a thick wad of mucus at Garnet's feet and stomps off, rearranging herself as she goes.

[sblock=Garnet]This is much more methodical than the way Garnet's mother was murdered. Although parts of her were removed as well and piled up to the side, in comparison, she was hacked apart violently in just a few strokes. The killing of Halbrand took a great deal of time and, apparently, thought.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 15, 2006)

Quietly Jossen whispers, "What can do _this_ and leave no sign of their passing?"

When Klina begins to leave, Jossen looks startled and then almost yells, "Wait!"

"Someone needs to get the Watch.  They are going to be looking for answers and we need to tell them what we know or we could become suspects.  That means you too Klina, if you aren't here when the Watch comes, then they are going to come looking for you and you don't want that kind of interest, do you?"

"Before that though, let me tell you all what I see, and see if anyone else has contradictory or additional observations."

"A man was precisely, vivisected here, his organ set out on display.  It would take time to do this and would be very bloody.  Yet there are no signs in the blood where something knelt to do this, no foot prints where the killer walked away.  Also someone would have to jump into the sea to clean themselves of this much blood and walk in the streets."

"It is possible "Longcoat" had a change of clothes and wiped themselves down with a cloth, or the watch tabard there,"  he points to the bloody cloth, "but it seems too soaked with blood to be used that way."

"Perhaps they did this elsewhere and brought him here, but it seems unlikely given the amount of blood.  Perhaps we are dealing with some supernatural killer, in which case I am out of my depth." He looks at the more magically savvy members of their band.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2006)

"Someone working from above, flying like, would be able to avoid steping in the blood, is there any evidence of blood away from the pool at all?" says Maugra, her face still turned from the scene. She will not look in that direction, instead offering advice and opinions based on the conversation. If Klina tries to move past her, Maugra just lets her past.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 15, 2006)

Klina snorts something in Orcish and keeps on going, leaving the alley.

[sblock=ooc]In response to Maugra's question, no one sees any blood other than that spilled by Halbrand. No footprints, no handprints, no smears, nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 16, 2006)

Above the rooftops, the wind shifts, doing two things at once:

First, it brings more light onto the streets, as a layer of stormclouds peel away, sliding out over the Whitewind Sea.

Secondly, it brings the rain almost straight down between the buildings, soaking the sandy streets that had been free of rain for the last several hours. The party has to jump back to keep from being spattered with blood splashed on them from the force of the rain.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 17, 2006)

Turning the collars of his duster up, Grant pulls his cap low against his forehead. Looking to Jossen he says "I'll go tell the watch - I have no fear of being mistaken for the killer."  He pauses and motions towards the mess on the ground. "Y'see, that was done by a _monster_, and I'm a _man_."  A weak half-grin forms "As many fine lasses may attest to."


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 17, 2006)

> After getting his reply, he then turns to the rest of those assembled, "This just got more complicated.  That man," he says indicating the mutalited corpse, "Is a member of the watch.  Halbrand Nachtmann, stationed here in the docks.  They aren't going to take kindly to one of their own being murdered, even one who has a reputation of mixing business with pleasure."




"The Watch?  Maybe they'll finally start earning their coppers once they see.  Still, it's no way for someone to die."



> "Someone needs to get the Watch. They are going to be looking for answers and we need to tell them what we know or we could become suspects. That means you too Klina, if you aren't here when the Watch comes, then they are going to come looking for you and you don't want that kind of interest, do you?"




"I see no problem in getting the Watch, but do we need to be here when they arrive?  I doubt they'll take a liking to us poking our noses around murder scenes.  Let's do what we need to do and we can send word to the Watch later."



> "A man was precisely, vivisected here, his organ set out on display. It would take time to do this and would be very bloody. Yet there are no signs in the blood where something knelt to do this, no foot prints where the killer walked away. Also someone would have to jump into the sea to clean themselves of this much blood and walk in the streets."






> "Someone working from above, flying like, would be able to avoid steping in the blood, is there any evidence of blood away from the pool at all?" says Maugra.




Akilu nods at Maugra's suggestion and examines the walls and sand near the body.  His eyes search high along the walls.  As he searches, the darfellan notices the mixture of blood and rain that is now falling on his skin.  Puzzled, he glances up at the sky and the roof of the nearby building.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm wondering if the blood falling from the sky means that there is something on the roof of the nearby building(s) which is bleeding.  I might, however, be misunderstanding what Whiz typed in his description.  But if there really is blood falling with the rain, Akilu wants to jump and grab the eaves of the nearest building, hauling himself onto the roof nearest the body.

If I'm wrong about the blood-mixed rain, then Akilu still thinks it's a good idea to check up there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 17, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]As per the OOC thread, it's the rain hitting the pool of blood that's splashing it around now.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 17, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> "As many fine lasses may attest to."



This last comment brings a smile to Garnet's face.  He turns to his companions and speaks in much quieter tones then his previous outbursts. "I am still curious about this ghost that we came here to find."


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 18, 2006)

"If 'Longcoat' can fly, why limit itself to the dock?  ...Regardless, there could be a hundred answers to why it left no mark of it's passing, everything at this point is merely speculation.  We don't have enough information to answer that, yet."  Jossen says thoughtfully

"There are other questions, like what was Watchman Natchmann doing down here in the alley which no one comes down?"

"If there are concerns about the watch, I can wait here for them.  I will try and keep your names out of it, but I am not going to lie.  Perhaps we should split up, I can wait for the watch, and those that don't wish to wait for the watch can go find Coraithe and find out what  she knows.  We can meet back up at the Shark to compare notes."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2006)

"True, it was just a possibility, but yur right, there are any number of explanations why there was no mark left. Heck teleportation, incorporeality, magic can us many ways to accomplish what the mundane could not.  Splitting up sounds like a good idea. I'll go find the watch and bring them here." replies Maugra as she looks up into the rainy sky.  Her lantern sizzles as the rain drops pound into it.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 18, 2006)

"I should still like to see and speak with this Coraithe Whitetree," the eunuch says. "Klina said she's often to be found nearby, perhaps she has knows of this most recent murder?"


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 18, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "True, it was just a possibility, but yur right, there are any number of explanations why there was no mark left. Heck teleportation, incorporeality, magic can us many ways to accomplish what the mundane could not.  Splitting up sounds like a good idea. I'll go find the watch and bring them here." replies Maugra as she looks up into the rainy sky.  Her lantern sizzles as the rain drops pound into it.



"It seems this murder occurred recently.  Longcoat may still be out and about.  No one should be alone.  I'll go with Maugra."

Akilu turns to Vanden.

"Take someone with you, Vanden.  After all, you don't even have a dagger to put between you and Longcoat," he says with a glint in his black eyes. 

As he turns to leave, he considers Jossen's words.


> "There are other questions, like what was Watchman Natchmann doing down here in the alley which no one comes down?"



"That's a good question.  There are easier and more pleasant ways to get some action."  Akilu suppresses a mild shudder at the thought of Klina.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 18, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> "I should still like to see and speak with this Coraithe Whitetree," the eunuch says. "Klina said she's often to be found nearby, perhaps she has knows of this most recent murder?"



Garnet nods at the "eunuch's" words.  He too would much rather speak with the spirit then converse with the Ptolus watch.  "I will join you in the search for Coraithe."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 19, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]OK, Grant, Maugra and Akilu are going to look for the watch, is that correct? Are you going to look for street patrols or head to the Docks station house?

Garnet and Vanden are going to look for Coraithe? Where are you looking?

Is Jossen sitting tight? Is he going to be doing anything in particular, or just standing guard over the body?[/sblock]


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 19, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]OK, Grant, Maugra and Akilu are going to look for the watch, is that correct? Are you going to look for street patrols or head to the Docks station house?
> 
> Garnet and Vanden are going to look for Coraithe? Where are you looking?
> 
> Is Jossen sitting tight? Is he going to be doing anything in particular, or just standing guard over the body?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]
If Jossen is going to be alone, Akilu volunteers to stay with him.  Akilu's big on not leaving anyone alone.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 19, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> If Jossen is going to be alone, Akilu volunteers to stay with him.  Akilu's big on not leaving anyone alone.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Though he would be loath to admit it, being alone in an alley with a mutiated corpse, where a killer with what may be supernatural power may be close, was not making Jossen fell particularly happy, or safe.  I think he would be very happy for some company [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 19, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Garnet and Vanden are going to look for Coraithe? Where are you looking?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Adjacent alleys, streets and abandoned buildings.  Keeping relatively near where we found Klina as per her instructions of where Coraithe dwells.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2006)

Grant and Maugra, grateful to get away from the body of the slain guardsman, step back onto the wet sand of Salt Spray Street, ignoring the rain beating down on their heads.

Garnet and Vanden are behind them, but linger in the intersection, looking between the bakery, the bar and the alley opposite the one where Klina showed them the body. Of the half-orc prostitute herself, there is no sign.

Back with the slain watchman, Jossen attempts to find a place to keep relatively warm and dry, while the darfellan leans back, relishing the cool clean water splashing over his skin.

[sblock=ooc]OK, where each group of searchers looks in particular is up to you guys. Those searching for Coraithe have some very specific choices. Those looking for the watch can either go knocking on doors or head to the station house, which is almost at the other end of the Docks.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 20, 2006)

Vanden looks to Garnet. "Any suggestions? I am afraid I am not overly familiar with this area." He rubs his chin thoughtfully. "Klina said that Coraithe's spirit wanders up and down this lane, so perhaps we should remain on the main streets, rather than the alleyways?"


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking around the crime scene, Jossen will look around the alley for anything out of place.  To his companion, as he is looking he will speak casually, "It is a very brave thing to volunteer to help these people, by the look of this, we may have signed on for more than we bargained for."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 20, 2006)

Addressing Grant, "I only know the watch house at the other end of the Docks. Shouldnt take more than a few minutes to get there unless you know somewhere closer?" Maugra says, blinking the rain from her eyes. She yet carries the lantern, forgetting to leave it with those in the dark.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 20, 2006)

Maugra and Grant are still visible as a bright smudge in the rain when Vanden sees -- or thinks he sees -- a woman in a light-colored dress at the far end of the other alley. But it's only for a moment, and the details are difficult to make out in the rain.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 20, 2006)

Vanden tugs at Garnet's sleeve. "There- could that be the spirit?" He moves swiftly across the street and down the alley in pursuit, though taking care to see that he doesn't lose his companion.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 20, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden tugs at Garnet's sleeve. "There- could that be the spirit?" He moves swiftly across the street and down the alley in pursuit, though taking care to see that he doesn't lose his companion.



Garnet looks to see what Vanden sees and then quickly follows after him.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 21, 2006)

Grant and Maugra slosh through increasingly soaked streets, the lantern mostly showing them streaks of rain as they fall through the area of light cast by the lantern. The lantern steams in Maugra's hand as the icy rain hits the hot metal.

Most residents of the Docks are off the streets, seeking shelter indoors. If there is any life in the warehouses they pass, there is no sign. Other businesses, seasonal in nature, are closed down with the diminishment of sea traffic in the winter.

* * *

Back in the alley, Jossen and Akilu hear Vanden and Garnet splash away in a hurry, and then are left in silence, listening to the sound of the rain smacking the remains of the slain watchman and the rooftops above.

* * *

Vanden and Garnet enter the southern alley. The high, windowless brick walls of the buildings flanking the narrow alleyway rise up prison-like on either side. Huge rats stalk through the rubbish that lies scattered about, glaring at the pair with hungry yellow eyes. The alley ends with a worn wooden door almost invisible beneath years of neglect and accumulated salt.

Faded, cryptic red graffiti, is scrawled across the door. It’s probably just a warning to trespassers that the aged building is unsafe, but it’s hard to tell. Beside the door is a small, grimy window. The glass in the lower portion is broken outwards as if someone once sought escape through the meager opening, but the jagged hole has since been filled in with old garments.

It only takes a moment for Vanden and Garnet to realize that they're looking at the front door of Coraithe's hovel, inside the larger structure of the Ten Bells tavern.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 22, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Vanden and Garnet enter the southern alley. The high, windowless brick walls of the buildings flanking the narrow alleyway rise up prison-like on either side. Huge rats stalk through the rubbish that lies scattered about, glaring at the pair with hungry yellow eyes. The alley ends with a worn wooden door almost invisible beneath years of neglect and accumulated salt.
> 
> Faded, cryptic red graffiti, is scrawled across the door. It’s probably just a warning to trespassers that the aged building is unsafe, but it’s hard to tell. Beside the door is a
> small, grimy window. The glass in the lower portion is broken outwards as if someone once sought escape through the meager opening, but the jagged hole has since been filled in with old garments.
> ...



Garnet moves down the alley cautiously watching the hovel at the end for any sign of movement. Be brave... be brave... no backing down now worm. When close enough Garnet pauses in the rain soaked alley and listens before attempting to open the door. In a hushed voice; "Well Van? This seems to be the place..."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 22, 2006)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> In a hushed voice; "Well Van? This seems to be the place..."




"Indeed it does," Vanden replies in his normal tone of voice, seemingly heedless of Garnet's cautious tones. He looks around from side to side intently for a moment, hoping to catch a glimpse of the woman he thought he'd seen before.

[sblock=ooc]Spot and Listen checks for Vanden to see if he can see or hear her- or something[/sblock]

Looking to the decrepit building, he asks his companion, "Do you know aught of this place? I fear I know but the most basic elements of Coraithe Whitetree's sad tale, and am unfamiliar with any legendry that might be associated with this building." He frowns softly, then "In any event, as you say this seems to be the place."

He prepares himself to enter the building with Garnet.

[sblock=ooc]Barring anything unusual that he might see or hear outside, that is. [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2006)

Maugra soldiers on through the rain, ignoring the stray strands of hair that join the water flowing down her face.  She looks up at the youth beside her, lifting her lantern so that Grant can see better.  "So are you in this strictly because of a bet? Me, I want to protect my family who has lived down here for decades."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 22, 2006)

Vanden and Garnet stand outside the door in the rain. A jiggle of the door shows it to be locked, but the broken window beside the door looks as though it might allow access, for one willing to brave the jagged glass. The window is only four inches on a side, although only the bottom half of the glass has been broken out.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 23, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "So are you in this strictly because of a bet? Me, I want to protect my family who has lived down here for decades."




Walking down the deserted streets, Grant keeps a tight grip on his cane but tries to remain casual. "No love, that was just for my mates."  He tilts his head as he smiles at Maugra. "A lot of my close personal friends happen to be in the same profession as those of Longcoats victims. I'd rather not encourage his type of behavior, if you know what I mean."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 23, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Vanden and Garnet stand outside the door in the rain. A jiggle of the door shows it to be locked, but the broken window beside the door looks as though it might allow access, for one willing to brave the jagged glass. The window is only four inches on a side, although only the bottom half of the glass has been broken out.




Vanden considers the locked door. "You wouldn't happen to know anything about locks, would you, Garnet? Or perhaps we should simply knock? I'm not certain of the etiquette when dealing with spirits."

[sblock=ooc]it's an old building- does the lock seem very strong, or might a good kick/shove serve to knock it in?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 23, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]You can't tell how strong the lock is from a quick shake of the door handle. The door has swollen with moisture over the years as the paint has cracked and let in the sea air. Still, it's probably able to be opened with a good strong kick or three.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 23, 2006)

Before Maugra can reply, she spots something with her keen dwarven eyes in an alley to the left. The sound blends with the sound of the rain, be she can quite clearly see the back of a member of the City Watch apparently urinating on the side of a building.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 24, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Looking to the decrepit building, he asks his companion, "Do you know aught of this place? I fear I know but the most basic elements of Coraithe Whitetree's sad tale, and am unfamiliar with any legendry that might be associated with this building." He frowns softly, then "In any event, as you say this seems to be the place."




"I am afraid I know very little of the doomed spirit of Coraithe. Lets hope she is friendly to guests."



			
				Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden considers the locked door. "You wouldn't happen to know anything about locks, would you, Garnet? Or perhaps we should simply knock? I'm not certain of the etiquette when dealing with spirits."."



Garnet considers the idea of knocking. He cocks his head to the side and glances back down the alleyway as if someone had spoken to him. He smiles and reaches into his surcoat pulling Kiver (familiar) out and smiling at his friend he moves to the window.



> The glass in the lower portion is broken outwards as if someone once sought escape through the meager opening, but the jagged hole has since been filled in with old garments.



Tugging at the fabric Garnet tries to open a hole big enough for Kiver to slide through. Glancing to Vanden: "Maybe we can learn a little bit about whats inside."

[sblock=OOC]If Garnet can make enough room for Kiver he will guide him through the hole and then see if his _empathic link_ reveals anything like being startled or comfortable etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 24, 2006)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> Tugging at the fabric Garnet tries to open a hole big enough for Kiver to slide through. Glancing to Vanden: "Maybe we can learn a little bit about whats inside."




Vanden smiles. "Very clever! I had not thought of that! What a useful little companion you have."


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 26, 2006)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Looking around the crime scene, Jossen will look around the alley for anything out of place.  To his companion, as he is looking he will speak casually, "It is a very brave thing to volunteer to help these people, by the look of this, we may have signed on for more than we bargained for."



"I'm starting to feel the same way.  It's one thing to murder someone."

He glances around the grisly scene with obvious distaste.

"This is something else.  Tell me, Jossen, why go to the Watch?  They've shown little interest in these murders so far.  That means that they don't care or they've been paid not to care.  What are we going to gain by involving them?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 27, 2006)

As Garnet squats down to widen the hole in the glass and slip his familiar inside, there's a flash of lightning, and for the blink of an eye, he finds himself staring into the face of a mutilated woman looking out at him through the tiny window.

He screams in fear and it takes several seconds for him to blink away the image. Vanden and Kiver see nothing in the window or opening, however, and despite Garnet's shaken nerves, the ferret slips easily inside.

[sblock=Kiver's impressions]The little ferret is initially excited to be in a new place, and then curious about the new smells and then, finally, becomes overwhelmed with fear and the impression that he's in horrible danger.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 27, 2006)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> "I'm starting to feel the same way.  It's one thing to murder someone."
> 
> He glances around the grisly scene with obvious distaste.
> 
> "This is something else.  Tell me, Jossen, why go to the Watch?  They've shown little interest in these murders so far.  That means that they don't care or they've been paid not to care.  What are we going to gain by involving them?"




Jossen looks up from studying the area a little suprised at the question, he pause briefly then answers, "Well, among other reasons, it is the right thing to do."

"The Watch always investigates killings of their own, so they will get involved now.  It is best to be a helpful witness than a suspect."

Jossen goes back to looking over the alley, "Besides, the primary reason I am doing this is to help stop a killer, the more people looking for him, the more people that have all the information, the better chance we have to get him."

"Lastly, if this is some sort of supernatural creature or demon, I am not sure we have the resources to deal with it." Jossen says, somewhat grimly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 28, 2006)

As Jossen finishes speaking, he hears a brief scream coming from across the street, where Garnet and Vanden have gone.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 28, 2006)

Vanden watches Kiver with interest as the ferret crawls into the opening. At Garnet's startled scream, he jolts, then turns to his companion. "Garnet! What is it! Are you all right?"

He reaches out to the man, grabbing him by the shoulders to steady him as he awaits his response.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 28, 2006)

Maugra nods in the direction of the watchman against the building and gestures to Grant to stop for a moment.  She'll wait for the Watchman to finish before trying to get his attention.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 28, 2006)

The heavy-set watchman seems to have either put off this trip to the alley for quite a long time because of the rain, or to have been enthusiastically filling up his bladder. Either way, Maugra has to wait a long time before he seems to be finishing up. She and Grant look at each other awkwardly in the interim.

Finally, he shakes himself a little, and appears to be buttoning up his fly. The rain shifts direction a moment, and Grant can make out the watchman more clearly.

[sblock=Grant]Grant thinks he recognizes the watchman, despite the angle. It's Doyle Kaleck. He and the watchman are decidedly not on good terms.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 28, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden watches Kiver with interest as the ferret crawls into the opening. At Garnet's startled scream, he jolts, then turns to his companion. "Garnet! What is it! Are you all right?"
> 
> He reaches out to the man, grabbing him by the shoulders to steady him as he awaits his response.



Trying to regain some composure Garnet turns to Vanden with a concerned look. "We are definitely in the right place." As Kiver's mood turns to fear and panic Garnet's face grows pale, almost panicked himself he pleads. "We need to get in there! The door... break it down!"

[sblock=OOC]I came very close to replying... "I see dead people..." but I bit my tongue.  Garnet will assist in breaking down the door if Vanden attempts to bust in.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 28, 2006)

Nodding at Garnet's request, Vanden looks at the door he'd examined earlier. Closing his eyes, he focuses for a moment, then opens them again. In one fluid motion, he kicks at the door, attempting to break it in.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 28, 2006)

Jossen jumps a little at the scream then curses under his breath, he looks briefly at his companion and then strings his bow and nocks an arrow.

He looks at Akilu again, nodding.  He swallows his fear and heads out toward the sound of the scream.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 28, 2006)

It takes several blows from Vanden and Garnet, but the door eventually pulls away from its hinges, splintering away from the frame.

The wild-eyed ferret darts through the wreckage of the door and into his master's garments, where the small animal shakes in fear.

Looking around the room, the pair don't immediately see what scared Kiver so badly, but a moment later, they're almost driven to their knees by an overwhelming feeling of anger and hatred radiating from all around them. A moment later, each stumble out into the alleyway, and empty the contents of their stomachs onto the sandy floor of the alleyway.

Once the pair have managed to steel themselves against the malice that pervades this place, they take in their surroundings. The room is small and only sparsely furnished. A simple cot, devoid of blankets or sheets, stands against one wall, its mattress savaged by deep cuts and stained rust-brown with long-dried blood. A small table is pressed against the wall beside the window, and a fireplace stands cold and lifeless. A cheap print, faded with age, hangs over the fireplace and beside it is a small cupboard. The floors and walls are stained with a combination of blood and other unidentifiable filth. A sound of scampering feet can be heard as numerous rodents scatter for cover, but the only look the pair get of the shadowy creatures is a quick flash of movement out of the corners of their eyes.

[sblock=ooc]Both Garnet and Vanden are temporarily shaken.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2006)

Maugra waits unless Grant indicates otherwise. While she is confident in dealing with the watch, this is not really her neighbourhood.


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 29, 2006)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Jossen jumps a little at the scream then curses under his breath, he looks briefly at his companion and then strings his bow and nocks an arrow.
> 
> He looks at Akilu again, nodding.  He swallows his fear and heads out toward the sound of the scream.



The scream and Jossen's reaction spooks Akilu.  He instinctively snarls and drops into a defensive posture, his trident suddenly at the ready in a tight grip.  Seeing Jossen string his bow, Akilu trots ahead of Jossen, just out of the human's line of fire.  His black eyes strain to catch a glimpse of Garnet or Vanden.  Or perhaps a glimpse of danger.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 29, 2006)

Jossen and Akilu arrive just in time to see Garnet and Vanden vanish inside Coraithe's hovel.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 29, 2006)

Garnet wipes his mouth on his sleave the taste of vomit still in his mouth. Unnerved and visibly bothered he raise the courage to speak. "Coraithe! Please we need to speak to you... we mean no harm..." His voice trails off as it shakes in fear. "Coraithe the one who once finished you is stalking Ptolus' streets again... Can you hear me? He's back..." Garnet coughs at the horrible taste in his mouth. "We want to stop him Coraithe... but we need your help."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 29, 2006)

Vanden takes a moment to regain his composure, closing his eyes and recalling his meditations, attempting to find his focus and still his nerves. When he has done so, he takes careful stock of Coraithe's home, noting with sadness and dismay the blood and refuse.

Seeing the print on the wall, he moves to examine it, and the small cupboard, more closely.

[sblock=ooc]Search check, albeit an untrained one. [/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 29, 2006)

Jossen draws back his bow with practiced ease, scanning the area for anything that would cause them to flee into the hovel.  Keeping his back to the far wall, he moves into the alley to try to get in front of the door so he can see what is going on inside, ready to shoot anything that looks remotely hostile.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 29, 2006)

Waiting for Doyle to finish up, Grant whispers to Maugra. "Leave this one to me."  He winks at her then walks into the mouth of the alley. "Hey! Doyle! I always knew you were to smart to dirty up a chamber pot when there's a plenty good wall to piss against." Tucking his cane under his arm, he holds out his hands in front of him palms out. "Service, watchmen. There's a body out down by Coraithe Whitetrees final haunting place. Looks like the work of Longcoat."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 30, 2006)

Watchman Kaleck almost forgets to finish buttoning his fly at the sound of Grant's voice. He turns, red-faced even in the icy rain, his hair plastered to his forehead.

"The work of one of your hoodlum friends, more like, and you the clever boy trying to throw us off the scent, I'll wager." He glances over at Maugra, snorting. "Lay down with dogs, you'll wake up with fleas, ma'am, and no mistake. I'd check to see all your belongings are about your person and then get as far away from this one as possible."

The watchman looks Grant up and down, clearly wanting to wipe the smirk off the younger man's face, but is held in check by the presence of a witness.

"Lead on, boyo. Let's see if you're as clever as you think."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 30, 2006)

As Garnet waits in vain for the spirit of the murdered woman to reply, Vanden examines the faded print, which seems to depict a woman of quality looking out of a castle window at a distant field that may (or may not -- it's badly faded) have soldiers fighting on it. In her hand is a helmet so badly dented that whoever once wore it must surely be dead. The print is unfamiliar to him, so after a moment, he begins to search the cupboard, discovering some very cheap cutlery almost rusted away to nothing, some empty and dusty liquor bottles and a broom that once clearly saw a great deal of use.

Something out of the corner of Garnet's eye causes him to turn, and he almost doesn't recognize Jossen and Akilu staring in the room from outside.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 30, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Watchman Kaleck almost forgets to finish buttoning his fly at the sound of Grant's voice. He turns, red-faced even in the icy rain, his hair plastered to his forehead.
> 
> "The work of one of your hoodlum friends, more like, and you the clever boy trying to throw us off the scent, I'll wager." He glances over at Maugra, snorting. "Lay down with dogs, you'll wake up with fleas, ma'am, and no mistake. I'd check to see all your belongings are about your person and then get as far away from this one as possible."
> 
> ...




"Watchman Doyle, I think you'd rather want to see this body. It is most certainly not the work of Grant or his friends.  More like a Forsaken or worse.  We believe that it is the body of one of the watch which means that the Longcoat is targeting a wider group." replies Maugra, ignoring the watchman's slights against her young companion.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 2, 2007)

"I'm coming, aren't I? Let's see this 'Longcoat' victim of yours."


----------



## dog45 (Jan 2, 2007)

Grant motions for Maugra to lead the way and drops back with Doyle to have a chat. On the way back towards the body he gleefully argues the pros and cons of incarceration vs treatment for minor offense criminals. "So you see, Doyle, it's not really their fault that their committing the crime. They are the victims, and our society has formed a vicious cyclic relationship whereby these poor unsuspecting youth are pulled into its web. I tell you, reformation of the system is the only way we can stop society from attacking it's poorest and most needy members."

[sblock=ooc]He doesnt really believe this, he's just messing with Doyles head. Can I get a Bluff check?[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 2, 2007)

Maugra will lead the way with her dingy lantern.  She is starting to question why she bothered with it given her own night vision.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 3, 2007)

Watchman Kaleck again looks like he would take Grant into an alley and spend some quality time alone with him and a sap, save for Maugra's presence. He grunts and says nothing, stumbling along behind the dwarf and her lantern.

[sblock=ooc]Kaleck may not be a lot of things, but he has a pretty good BS detector, especially when he's dealing with a "known punk." [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 3, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> As Garnet waits in vain for the spirit of the murdered woman to reply...



Still trying to shake off the unsettled feeling that has overcome him, Garnet continues to take in the room. _"You actually thought she would answer? Come come boy..." _ Garnet shakes his head as if being spoken to. He reaches a hand into his surcoat and pets Kiver. Looking to Jossen and Akilu: "Aren't you two suppose to be watching the remains?"


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 3, 2007)

Jossen pauses a moment, "We heard a scream." the tension in his body relaxes somewhat once he realizes that there is no immediate threat.

"Did you see anything?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 4, 2007)

Maugra continues to lead Grant and the watchman on back towards the sight of the body. She blinks up at the rain pouring down worried that it may have destroyed much of the scene.  Then she remembers the half-glimpse she saw and actually hopes that much of it has washed away.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 4, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "Did you see anything?"




Vanden turns at the sound of Jossen's voice, sees he and Akilu standing in the doorway. In response to the question, he shakes his head. "I thought I saw... something... out of the corner of my eye. A woman. The vision led us here." He regards the picture on the wall once more. "I- we- believe this was Coraithe Whitetree's home, before she was murdered."


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 4, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden turns at the sound of Jossen's voice, sees he and Akilu standing in the doorway. In response to the question, he shakes his head. "I thought I saw... something... out of the corner of my eye. A woman. The vision led us here." He regards the picture on the wall once more. "I- we- believe this was Coraithe Whitetree's home, before she was murdered."




"Was she the one screaming?" Jossen looks slightly more tense at the mention of ghosts.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 4, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Maugra continues to lead Grant and the watchman on back towards the sight of the body. She blinks up at the rain pouring down worried that it may have destroyed much of the scene.  Then she remembers the half-glimpse she saw and actually hopes that much of it has washed away.



The rain settles into a rhythmic drumming, coming more or less straight down, down the open collars of garments, and beating against the brim of hats.

The trio sloshs their way along the wet sand until they find the alley near the end of Salt Spray Street. Watchman Kaleck eyes Maugra and Grant suspiciously and then the corner they indicate.

"Wait here," he says, speaking loudly to be heard over the sound of rain, and he heads around the corner to where they left the body, leaving them in the gloomy intersection.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 4, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "Was she the one screaming?" Jossen looks slightly more tense at the mention of ghosts.




Vanden shakes his head. "No- that was Garnet. He seemed to think it rather urgent that we enter this dwelling, though as you can see, there doesn't appear to be anything here." 

The eunuch pauses, then says, "We haven't seen the spirit, though there was certainly a sense of... _foreboding_ when we first entered." He shudders slightly with memory.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 4, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden shakes his head. "No- that was Garnet. He seemed to think it rather urgent that we enter this dwelling, though as you can see, there doesn't appear to be anything here."
> 
> The eunuch pauses, then says, "We haven't seen the spirit, though there was certainly a sense of... _foreboding_ when we first entered." He shudders slightly with memory.




Jossen visibly relaxes, putting the arrow back in his quiver, "Sorry, I guess I am a little jumpy.  I heard the scream and thought there was trouble."

He takes a breath, "I guess unless you need something, we will go back to the alley."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Wait! you'll need a lantern in this darkness." Maugra says following the Watchman into the alley.  She has not mentioned Jossen or Akilu yet but will before the man reaches the darkness.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 5, 2007)

The watchman takes the lantern from Maugra with a nod, then turns on his heel and squelches around the corner to where they last saw the body.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2007)

Maugra will watch from where she is at the corner then.  Her enhanced vision should allow her to see what the watchman is doing and right now keeping an eye on him is more important than avoiding the grizzly scene.

"Oh, sir, a couple of our friends are down there making sure that the scene is not comprimised. " she shouts after him, remembering that Akilu and Jossen should be there.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 5, 2007)

As Jossen and Vanden look at each other in silence, the rain slackens for a moment, letting them listen to the hovel and the Ten Bells creak around them. Through the thin wall separating Coraithe's living quarters from the rest of the inn, they hear something like a footfall on a wooden floor.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 7, 2007)

Vanden glances at his companions furtively. "Did anyone else hear that?" He moves towards the wall, putting his ear up against it to try and get a better sense of things. "It sounded like footsteps on the other side."

As he strains to hear more, he comments, "I shouldn't think that ghosts would make a noise when they moved, thus I would venture to say whatever it is is not the one we seek."

[sblock=ooc]You didn't mention any doors in the room connecting Coraithe's home to the Ten Bells, but is there one? And if not, does it look like there might be something that was boarded over or, I don't know- spackled over? Vanden will make a Search check if he doesn't see anything obvious.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 7, 2007)

Vanden pulls his ear away from the wall, running his fingers over it. It wasn't obvious in the dim light before, but he realizes now that what he previously just took for a section of wall is actually a door that has been both plastered and painted over.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 7, 2007)

Vanden clears away any obstacles that might be blocking the plastered over door, and searches in the vicinity of where a handle might be/have been. As he does so, he asks the others, "Did anyone see another way into the adjoining building from outside? There seems to be a door here, but it has been covered over."

Using one of his copper pieces, he scrapes at the plaster and paint, judging how easily it might be to break through.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 8, 2007)

The handle that was formerly part of the door is long gone, and the hole is filled by something that's dried into a solid plug of material.

The good news is that Coraithe used cheap paint that cracked over the years and the plaster that holds the door shut has succumbed to the moisture of the sea air. With perhaps only a little more trouble than breaking down her front door, Coraithe's back door can be opened as well.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 8, 2007)

Perhaps with more diplomacy than the situation warrants, Vanden knocks on the wall by the plastered over door. "Hello? Is someone there? Are you locked inside?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 8, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Perhaps with more diplomacy than the situation warrants, Vanden knocks on the wall by the plastered over door. "Hello? Is someone there? Are you locked inside?"



"She ain't the talkative type. I suggest if you want to see what's behind that wall... err door... we kick it in." Garnet still seems bothered by the mood of the home. "Hospitality is somewhat lacking here..."


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 8, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> "She ain't the talkative type. I suggest if you want to see what's behind that wall... err door... we kick it in." Garnet still seems bothered by the mood of the home. "Hospitality is somewhat lacking here..."



 Akilu turns to follow Jossen back down the alley, but pauses as Vanden and Garnet uncover the hidden door.  "Wait a moment, Jossen.  We've found a hidden door."

_Triton's blood, why did Vanden call through the door?  We've lost suprise, if we had it at all.  Foolishness!_, Akilu thinks to himself.

Akilu steps inside the hovel and rolls his striped shoulders in anticipation of breaking the door down.  "Break it down?", he asks quietly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2007)

Maugra peers towards the watchman, making sure he is not up to no good.

ooc: are we waiting for the current events to catch up with us? did we get a bit ahead time wise than the other group?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 8, 2007)

Watchman Kaleck emerges from around the corner, looks at Maugra and then promptly empties the contents of his stomach on the sand. He wipes the bile from his lips while glaring at her.

"I'm going to get the lieutenant. Clear out, if you're wise; he likes to throw them that stand around a crime scene in the clink, thinking that often as not, they was up to no good anyway, standing around a crime scene."

Leaning back to let the rain wash his lips clean, he looks down at her again, shakes a wavering finger at Grant and then high-tails it through the rain to the watchhouse at the far end of Salt Spray Street.

[sblock=ooc]The 24 Gods of the Hours have massaged the timeline for simplicity's sake, saying "eh, good enough for government work." You're all at the same point in time now.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2007)

Maugra looks away as the watchman empties his stomach. She nods affirmative as he advises the two of them to be gone.  Once he has left she says to Grant, "'Bout what I expected from the watch, but where the heck have Akilu and Jossen gotten off to?"


----------



## dog45 (Jan 9, 2007)

Maugra said:
			
		

> "'Bout what I expected from the watch, but where the heck have Akilu and Jossen gotten off to?"




"I don't know, but I'm thinking they've got the right idea." Grant pulls his coat closer around him to ward off the rain, but he's cold from standing out in the rain for so long. "Whatya say we take the good watchmans advice and retire to someplace well-lit, warm, and with perhaps a bit of drink?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 9, 2007)

"Sounds good to me. This place'll haunt my nightmares enough already tonight. Let me just return this lantern and we can head out." replies Maugra, heading back to the bakery.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 9, 2007)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> Akilu steps inside the hovel and rolls his striped shoulders in anticipation of breaking the door down.  "Break it down?", he asks quietly.




Vanden moves aside to give the big darfellan room. "I think so, yes," he ponders. "There could be someone hurt inside there."


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 10, 2007)

"If you three have this here, I will go back to the alley, if they arrive and we aren't there, they might worry."  Jossen hurriedly heads back to the alley to meet the others


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 10, 2007)

As Maugra and Grant turn toward Abbara's Bakery, they hear a hurried splashing coming down the alley toward them. Raising the lantern, Maugra illuminates Jossen hurrying their way.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 10, 2007)

Jossen stops short, "You get the Watch?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 10, 2007)

"Yes Watchman Doyle has come and gone. Where were you guys? and where is Akilu?  The watchman went to fetch his superior and advised us to vacate the area as his superior likes tossing people into gail just for hanging around crime scenes." says Maugra obviously somewhat annoyed that they were not where they said they'd be.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 12, 2007)

There's a loud sound of splintering wood as Akilu slams his broad black foot against the door repeatedly. The sound can be heard even over the sound of the rain in the alleyway.

There's no longer a door between Coraithe's hovel and the dark interior of the Ten Bells tavern.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 12, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Yes Watchman Doyle has come and gone. Where were you guys? and where is Akilu?  The watchman went to fetch his superior and advised us to vacate the area as his superior likes tossing people into gail just for hanging around crime scenes." says Maugra obviously somewhat annoyed that they were not where they said they'd be.




"We heard a scream coming from the direction of the others and got worried.  Sorry about that."  Despite his perpetual scowl Jossen manages to look apologetic.

"The others are investigating the ghost this way.  If the Watch doesn't want us at the crime scene, we should probably see what help we can be to them." Jossen begins leading them back to the others.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 12, 2007)

"What was that?!  Come on lets go!" says Maugra. Her interest in returning the lantern momentarily forgotten.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 13, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> There's no longer a door between Coraithe's hovel and the dark interior of the Ten Bells tavern.




Moving forward to stand near Akilu and peer into the tavern, Vanden calls out, "Hello? Is there someone in there?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 14, 2007)

Vanden peers into the Ten Bells tavern, finding himself looking into the main bar.

Once upon a time, before it was boarded up and abandoned, it would have been a comfortable if lower-class tavern, filling the broad middle ground between the Savage Shark and The Sailor's Rest.

The original brick and flint walls, ancient floors, old beams and aged furnishings and tables are all reminiscent of an earlier age, when the empire was not yet in decline and when dozens of thirsty imperial sailors, fishermen, merchants and dockworkers would have drunken themselves to rowdy stupors here.

The room is dead quiet, although by the dim light coming through the open door from Coraithe's hovel, Vanden can see an enormous rat dart into the fireplace.


----------



## dog45 (Jan 15, 2007)

Casting glances back to make sure the Watch aren't coming, Grant follows Maugra into the alley.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 15, 2007)

Vanden smoothly slips past Akilu into the bar. Brow slightly furrowed, he scans the interior.

[sblock=ooc]You say it's boarded up. Is there another exit, a main one? Any other exits from the bar- boarded or plastered over? How about a stairway or the like?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 15, 2007)

Vanden slips into the dark room, unable to see much in the near-absence of light. A dim line of light on the far wall looks like it might be the bottom of the boarded-over main door to the street outside and there's a shape in the far left corner that might be a staircase.

There's a sound like someone moving a chair in the darkness, and then rattling it against the floor in a frantic motion.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 15, 2007)

Vanden reaches into his belt pouch for a candle and a tinder twig. Standing near the doorway, he strikes the tindertwig against the jamb, and uses it to light the candle. _Not quite as useful as a lamp, but it is better than nothing in this darkness,_ he thinks.

He wraps the bottom of the candle with a piece of parchment, to keep the hot wax from dripping on his fingers, and proceeds into the bar, moving towards the sound of the chair rattling.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Have we arrived yet?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Yes.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Entering through the broken door to the hovel, Maugra addresses Akilu and Garnet, "What in the world are you three up to?  The watch is heading this way and the watchman we spoke to indicated it would be a good time to get out of here before his superior tossed us in jail."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 17, 2007)

The candleflame flickers as Vanden moves toward the sound, and more chairs begin to bang rhythmically against the floor. Raising the candle, he sees they are being banged against the floor by unseen figures. One of the large tables begins to scrape along the floor, slowly turning toward Vanden.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 17, 2007)

Vanden lifts the candle closer to his face, to try and get a better view of the table and shadowy figures. "Are you seeing this?", he whispers in curiosity to his companions, perhaps oblivious that they may not be close at hand. Wonderment overcoming his nervousness, he edges closer.

[sblock=ooc]BTW, that's a pretty damn creepy description, Whiz. Ever think of writing horror fiction?[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2007)

"Seeing what Vanden? Where are you?" replies Maugra as she moves her light to see through the broken door. She moves forward ignoring the two who haven't responded to see what her new companion has gotten himself into.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 17, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The candleflame flickers as Vanden moves toward the sound, and more chairs begin to bang rhythmically against the floor. Raising the candle, he sees they are being banged against the floor by unseen figures. One of the large tables begins to scrape along the floor, slowly turning toward Vanden.



 Akilu's breathing is deeper than usual after smashing the door.  Covered with a film of dust, he slowly rolls his shoulder to work out some of the dull pain there.  For a long moment, Akilu stands distracted by the activity in the abandoned tavern before Maugra's faint words reach him.

"Put *us* in jail?  We haven't...nevermind.  It figures."

Akilu surveys the room, spotting the boarded-up main door.  _The Watch will expect us to come out through the hovel.  If I can open that door, they won't expect that._

"We have a little time before they get here.  Let's see what we can learn here."

Akilu now notices Vanden as the young monk moves to examine the bar.  The darfellan's black eyes spot the table's ominous turn towards the monk.  Akilu's bare feet kick up small puffs of dust as he runs forward to put himself between the table and Vanden.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 17, 2007)

Stepping into the old tavern Garnet treads carefully. Still unsure if the presence that unsettled him earlier is waiting to do it again. He gazes about the room wondering what it must have been like in better times. Perhaps in those days he would not have found himself in his current position.

" Not very cheerful here is it?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 17, 2007)

The table begins to move more quickly straight at the assembling group as yet more chairs begin drumming against the floor. There's a sound below the thumping and scraping that's difficult to make out, a hum or perhaps a person's voice.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2007)

Maugra pulls out her holy symbol with her free hand readying to cast a spell.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge religion +3 to see if she can recognize the signs of a ghost.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 17, 2007)

Vanden's eyes widen slightly as the table continues its forward momentum, and ceases his own advance. Sensing the presence of the darfellan close at hand, he risks moving his gaze from the unsettling sight before him to look for his other companions, and see what they are doing.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 17, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The table begins to move more quickly straight at the assembling group as yet more chairs begin drumming against the floor. There's a sound below the thumping and scraping that's difficult to make out, a hum or perhaps a person's voice.



 Akilu snarls through sharp teeth and takes a step to the right, grabbing a bucking table and trying to swing it around into the path of the oncoming table.  He hopes to hold something in the path of the rushing table to block it.

"Triton's beard!  Is that a voice?  Garnet, you were so eager to talk to the damned ghost.  Now's your chance!"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 18, 2007)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> Akilu snarls through sharp teeth and takes a step to the right, grabbing a bucking table and trying to swing it around into the path of the oncoming table.  He hopes to hold something in the path of the rushing table to block it.
> 
> "Triton's beard!  Is that a voice?  Garnet, you were so eager to talk to the damned ghost.  Now's your chance!"



"Coraithe! If this is your doing you must calm down... We mean you no harm!" He looks at the approaching furniture and readies his spear and takes a defensive posture. Looking to Akilu: "I don't think she likes us and its very clear we are unwanted here..."  Turning back to the appraoching table Garnet speaks to the empty room again. "Longcoat has returned! Can you hear me? We want to stop him and need to speak to you!"

The voice in the back of Garnet's head comments, _"This is not going well..."_ For once Garnet agrees.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 18, 2007)

Jossen hangs back, clearly bothered by the unearthly happenings.  He holds his bow ready, seemingly for comfort rather than any expectation that the undead would fear or even be effected by his material weapon.  None the less, Jossen holds his ground, whatever this night might bring, he would die before he broke.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 18, 2007)

The table pauses a moment, along with the chairs.

"GET OUT!" a woman screams and suddenly the table is tumbling through the air at the group, Akilu meeting its flight with another table, wood crashing against wood, table legs snapping off as a result.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 18, 2007)

Vanden raises his arms to shield himself from splintering wood, dropping his candle as he does so. His mouth opens, but for once words fail him. The monastic life has ill-prepared him for anything quite like this.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 18, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "GET OUT!" a woman screams and suddenly the table is tumbling through the air at the group, Akilu meeting its flight with another table, wood crashing against wood, table legs snapping off as a result.



His jaw drops open as he receives a reply. Looking to his companions in shock for a moment he then replies. "NO you don't understand we are here to avenge you... We seek the one who stalked you long ago. He has returned. Help us save others from meeting your fate!"  Garnet attempts to assert himself over the will of the unearthly presence. Remaining on the defensive for fear of flying debris.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 18, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> His jaw drops open as he receives a reply. Looking to his companions in shock for a moment he then replies. "NO you don't understand we are here to avenge you... We seek the one who stalked you long ago. He has returned. Help us save others from meeting your fate!"  Garnet attempts to assert himself over the will of the unearthly presence. Remaining on the defensive for fear of flying debris.



 Akilu drops what remains of the table he held and glances around for other means to ward off the poltergeist's anger.  He frowns at the lone chair within arm's reach.  It takes a moment to bring the bucking chair under control, like trying to pull a dog out of a dogfight without getting bit.  _This won't do as much good as the table.  Hopefully Garnet gets through to this damn ghost._  He watches as much of the room as he can, hoping to deflect any other attacks that threaten the group.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2007)

With everyone shouting at the ghost, Maugra hefts her holy symbol, a polished cog, and says, "Calm down and come no closer."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 19, 2007)

His resolve somewhat mollified by the others, Vanden echoes Maugra and Garnet. "Yay- we come seeking information about the Longcoat killer. Please, help us before he murders more innocents!"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 19, 2007)

As Akilu raises the chair, the room suddenly falls quiet. The furniture no longer shakes and moves, the voice is silent. The group stands in the middle of the room, only the shattered remains of a table suggesting that anything has happened here in decades.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 20, 2007)

Vanden looks around the room, then to his companions. "Coraithe?" he asks, lamely.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 21, 2007)

Jossen is all but paralyzed by his fear, but the silence and no further harm gives him a moment to compose himself.  Considering, he returns his arrow to his quiver and as casually as he is able unstrings his bow.

"Is this not an Tavern?  Are you closed?  My companions and I are weary and would sit a spell outside the rain.  Would you deny us that?" That Jossen's voice does not waiver suprises even himself.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 21, 2007)

In the sudden silence, Akilu's heavy breathing and low growl, which seem to animate his entire body, become noticeable.  His companions' voices check the rise of his anger and he momentarily closes his eyes.  He visibly relaxes and rolls his shoulders.  The chair he lowers to the floor shows cracks where the darfellan gripped it.  

_Not sure what saved us there, the gear or the words.  Still have the Watch coming down on us.  Best to have an alternate means of exit.  Let's see if I can pry that original door open._

Surprised by Jossen's tactic, the darfellan moves to the boarded-up door and tries to remove the boards.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 23, 2007)

Akilu yanks open the swollen-shut door, breaking several of the boards on the far side, while others merely point rusting nails inward at the group. Outside, the rain and the cold have picked up, the damp air raising unpleasant smells inside the Ten Bells.

There is a quiet creak upstairs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

"By Tuen what poltergeist is this? We need to speak to you and have little time." says Maugra putting away her holy symbol hoping she didn't frighten away the ghost with that.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 23, 2007)

Vanden relaxes slightly, but stays wary. "Coraithe's spirit certainly doesn't seem to be very cooperative, does it?"

He picks up the candle he dropped, extinguished from the fall, and salvages what he can of it. 

"Do any of you know the story behind her murder? Was it committed in this place? If so, perhaps there are some clues that might help us- provided Coraithe's spirit does not attempt to hinder us in our search."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 24, 2007)

With the thin light coming in from the newly reopened (after a fashion) doorway, the group can see that in addition to the staircase in the corner leading to floors both above and below the main floor, three doors stand behind the dusty bar, framing an ancient row of grimy bottles and a mirror so tarnished with age as to be useless.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

"Do we want to split up for now? One group head upstairs towards the sounds and the other explore down here?  We need to move quickly or the watch will find us here lurking about suspisciously." says Maugra.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 24, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> There is a quiet creak upstairs.



Garnet looks to the ceiling of the common room. "Sounds like our hostess maybe on the second floor."



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Do we want to split up for now? One group head upstairs towards the sounds and the other explore down here? We need to move quickly or the watch will find us here lurking about suspisciously." says Maugra.



Nods to Maugra then looks for the access to the second floor.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 24, 2007)

"I will come with you and Garnet, perhaps between the three of us we can yet convince Coraithe to lend us assistance in our investigation." Vanden moves to the stairway leading to the second floor.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

Maugra heads up stairs with Garnet and Vanden.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 24, 2007)

Their way lit by the lantern in Maugra's hand, half the group follows their shadows up the staircase as it rounds the corner up to the second floor of the Ten Bells, arriving on a long hallway flanked by doors on either side.

Aging floorboards, worn thin in the middle over decades of passage, creak eerily underfoot as if protesting the group's passage. Dust covers the floor, the cheap paintings adorning the walls, and the hooded lanterns hanging from the ceiling – a funeral shroud for an old building at rest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Maugra hefts her lantern a little higher to see if there are any doors or other interesting sights to be seen.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 25, 2007)

Doors line each side of the hallway.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Maugra leads the others to the first door on the left. "Might as well start here." she will open the door and see what her lantern reveals.

(ooc: doh! missed that)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 25, 2007)

Vanden follows Maugra's lead, concentrating on separating the creaking of the old foundation settling. He puts the experience of long years of active listening as an emissary to work trying to isolate anything unnatural. 

[sblock=ooc]Listen checks- specifically to see if he can tell where the creaking chair might be (if it's still rocking), but also to hear any other unusual sounds. Like moans, for instance.  [/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 25, 2007)

Jossen, glad to let others investigate the ghost, remains on the ground floor.  He begins looking for another light source, reasoning that something had to light the inn at night.  

Regardless, he restrings his bow and begins a careful inspection of the common room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 25, 2007)

The doorknob is cold in Maugra's hand, and the door does not immediately want to open. It takes bumping the swollen door with her shoulder to get it unstuck and swings inward.

This room within is comfortably furnished, with bed, closet, wash stand with basin, and a desk. There's an uneasy aura of _wrongness_ clinging to the air here, an unnatural chill that goes beyond the normal clamminess of Ptolus.

Back in the bar, Jossen searches the main floor more carefully, and finds several cheap oil lamps on tables and hanging from the walls. Picking one up and shaking it confirms his expectation: Any oil left within when the bar was boarded up has long since dried up.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 27, 2007)

Akilu runs a finger through the dust on the bar as he walks behind it.  He approaches the first of the doors there and puts an ear to it.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 27, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The doorknob is cold in Maugra's hand, and the door does not immediately want to open. It takes bumping the swollen door with her shoulder to get it unstuck and swings inward.
> 
> This room within is comfortably furnished, with bed, closet, wash stand with basin, and a desk. There's an uneasy aura of _wrongness_ clinging to the air here, an unnatural chill that goes beyond the normal clamminess of Ptolus.



 Garnet remains quiet and still standing in the hallway behind Maugra. He continues to wonder how great it would have been to see the inn during its prime. Looking to Maugra he comments quietly: "This place is so sad... there is something wrong here. Perhaps the woman's ghost is the source? or maybe worse..."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 27, 2007)

Akilu opens the door to the bar's kitchen. The filthy room is silent and still; the hearth on the far wall, cold and sooty. Several rusty knives are plunged into a stained wooden table. A thick smell of rot clings to this room, despite the passage of time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2007)

"I agree. Coraithe, if you are here, please come out. We need to speak to you. We want to understand what was done to you and help stop it from happening to anyone else." says Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 28, 2007)

The bedroom remains quiet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maugra moves into the room and looks around more closely to see if there is anything else. If nothing presents itself, she will nod to the others and move on to the next room down the hallway.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking around the room, Maugra notices the shadow behind the desk is blacker than it should be -- it looks as though there may be a hollow space behind it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maugra will check first to make sure the other two have followed her into the room before going to see what is behind the desk.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 30, 2007)

Vanden follows Maugra's lead, still wary, if a bit confused.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 30, 2007)

Jossen continues to peer into the poorly lit room, wishing they had had time for him to purchase lighting equipment.  He will check to see if there is a fireplace with any kindling left in it.  Jossen's ideas of fun do not include stumbling around a dark haunted inn in the middle of the night.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 30, 2007)

Maugra carefully pulls the desk away from the wall, revealing a hollowed-out section of the wall. A pair of books, much the worse for time and weather, sit within. One has nothing written on its spine. The other faintly bears the words "From Bone Hill" as a title.

Downstairs, Jossen turns around and looks to the fireplace in the middle of the common room. From this angle, its interior is a black mouth, but there's a small pile of wood stacked to the side. And, of course, there's pieces of broken furniture laying around the room now.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 30, 2007)

Peering over Maugra's shoulder, Vanden notes the two books with interest. He reaches out for the "Bone Hill" volume, quickly perusing its contents, then does the same with the nameless title.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maugra hands Vanden the two books as he reaches for them and sets the lantern on the desk for him to use as light. She then looks back at the hole to see if there is anything more there.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 30, 2007)

The compartment behind the desk contains nothing else other than black mildew that fortunately had not yet made the books illegible.

"From Bone Hill" is a flowery book of prose and poetry discussing the unquiet dead of Ptolus' Necropolis district. Spiritualism was faddish during an earlier era of the empire, and Vanden can see that this book is clearly intended more toward rich merchants' gullible wives than it is serious scholars.

"... apparitions can be bound by the burning of human flesh and blood," Vanden quietly reads out loud. "Consequently, primitive cultures offer sacrifices to appease the dead and seek wisdom from their ancestors. To give of yourself is the highest flattery to a spirit, and they cannot help but be attracted to such demonstrations ..."

For the most part, the binding and summoning rituals for the spirits of deceased are almost laughable, but his smile fades when he gets to the last few pages, which are filled with what look to be very real formulas for spells.

He closes the book and opens the other. It's a journal of a man named Henry Crofter, who was the Ten Bells proprietor. Most of the journal is mundane -- discussions of the price of beer, issues with tavern girls, bribes paid to the Longfingers Guild and City Watch -- but the last few pages discuss the ghost of Coraithe Whitetree:

"It was from the secret tome that I learned how we can be together, the secret to unraveling the mystery of life," Vanden reads, eyes flicking a moment to the copy of "From Bone Hill" tucked beneath the journal in his hands. "The process is drastic and -- unskilled as I am in the ways of things arcane -- perhaps even dangerous. But it is well worth the risk. One look at her beautiful face is all the encouragement I need to go through with this plan. There’s nothing for me here now. The Ten Bells is desolate, my beloved having unwittingly frightening away the patrons, and so she’s all I have. Life without her is no life at all, so I willingly spent my resources, and will if need be offer my very life, to be with her, truly... finally capable of caressing her face, holding her in my arms, shielding her from what pains her, kissing those gentle lips ... The chamber in the cellar is ready, my sweet. I feel my time is drawing near. Soon, we’ll be together, one way or another, and you’ll finally be free you from your eternal torment."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 31, 2007)

Vanden blinks, the dawning of realization coming to him. "I... I'm not certain that I'm reading this correctly," he says, looking at Maugra and Garnet. "If I understand truly, then these murders are some kind of sacrificial offering... to Coraithe's spirit."

He shows the others the entry in the tavernkeeper's journal. "Coraithe's murder was nearly a century and a half ago," he ponders aloud, "Perhaps we aren't dealing with the real Longcoat killer after all..."

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge (local) check to see if Vanden might know when the Ten Bells closed down, whether it was recently or waay back in the days of Coraithe's murder. Just trying to pin down the timeline here.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 31, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The tavern went out of business several decades ago.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

"Some races are particularly long lived.  Many of my people can live to be much older than that. but the possibility does exist that this is not the original killer." replies Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 1, 2007)

Downstairs, something stirs in the darkness of the fireplace.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 1, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Downstairs, something stirs in the darkness of the fireplace.



 Akilu emerges from the last door behind the bar, satisfied that there are no squatters or cutthroats who could cause trouble when someone's back is turned.  He stares at the hole in the wall that he and his companions broke through.  His thoughts stray past the opening, through the hovel on the other side, and out into the wet sandy alley beyond.  His shoulders tighten and the back of his neck tingles as he imagines a patrol of Watchmen approaching in the rain.  

_You haven't done anything wrong.  You can probably bribe your way out of any trouble.  Whatever you do, keep hold of your anger.  You have nowhere else to run.  Those damned saugahin await you in the deeps._

The darfellan inhales sharply, flashing his pointed teeth in a brief snarl.  A small, dusty fragment of broken glass nicked the bottom of his foot.  Muttering a curse in his native tongue, he delicately plucks the small shard from his sole and tosses it down the length of the bar.  The sound of movement from the fireplace freezes him in place for a moment and he cautiously turns his head towards the sound, still balanced on one foot with the other in his hand.


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 1, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden blinks, the dawning of realization coming to him. "I... I'm not certain that I'm reading this correctly," he says, looking at Maugra and Garnet. "If I understand truly, then these murders are some kind of sacrificial offering... to Coraithe's spirit."
> 
> He shows the others the entry in the tavernkeeper's journal. "Coraithe's murder was nearly a century and a half ago," he ponders aloud, "Perhaps we aren't dealing with the real Longcoat killer after all..."



Nodding to Vanden: "I agree it would seem some depraved lover is behind this. Perhaps there are more answers in the cellar?"


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 1, 2007)

_Rat!  Has to be a rat._ Jossen thinks to himself as he scrambles back, regretting unstringing his bow.  With a smooth practiced motion, he produces the wood handle, connect to a solid metal bound club: his flail.

Still retreating backwards, he hisses toward his emerging companion, "There is something in the fireplace."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 1, 2007)

The huge rat the size of a good sized dog emerges from the fireplace, hissing at those in the common room, its eyes blazing with fury. It advances slowly on Jossen, lashing its tail back and forth.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> Nodding to Vanden: "I agree it would seem some depraved lover is behind this. Perhaps there are more answers in the cellar?"




"Let's check all the rooms up here first.  I guess the next one on this side of the hall is as good a place as any." replies Maugra as she leads the other two out into the hallway and down to the next door.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 2, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Let's check all the rooms up here first.  I guess the next one on this side of the hall is as good a place as any." replies Maugra as she leads the other two out into the hallway and down to the next door.



The door opens to reveal a bedroom that looks as though it was occupied by blissful newlyweds during its last night of use. A large double bed is draped with white fabric that has yellowed with age, while the dust-shrouded nightstand beside it supports a glass vase filled with dried roses and a slender silver ring sitting atop a silk pillow. Across the room stands a wardrobe, its doors open to reveal a collection of women's clothing, all simple but not unattractive. Unfortunately, it looks as though the wedding night may not have ended happily: The bride, still dressed in her finery, the fabric clinging to a skeletal frame, reclines lifelessly upon the bed.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 2, 2007)

As he observes the macabre honeymoon scene, Vanden recalls the entry from the journal he recently read. "Could that be Coraithe's body?" he wonders aloud.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 2, 2007)

Whizbang said:
			
		

> The huge rat the size of a good sized dog emerges from the fireplace, hissing at those in the common room, its eyes blazing with fury. It advances slowly on Jossen, lashing its tail back and forth.



Akilu grips the sharksin-wrapped haft of his trident and runs to intercept the foul rat.  As he closes with the vermin, he glances at the dark fireplace, wondering if more will soon emerge.

"TROUBLE BELOW!", he calls out over his shoulder and towards the stairs, keeping his black eyes on the rat.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 2, 2007)

The huge rat snaps at Akilu, but the darfellan jerks his arm back in time to avoid getting bit by the filthy creature. He spears the rat with his trident, the tines sinking in deeply. It twitches at the end of the trident and goes slack.

((Akilu hits the dire rat for 8 points of damage, killing it.))


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 3, 2007)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> Akilu grips the sharksin-wrapped haft of his trident and runs to intercept the foul rat.  As he closes with the vermin, he glances at the dark fireplace, wondering if more will soon emerge.
> 
> "TROUBLE BELOW!", he calls out over his shoulder and towards the stairs, keeping his black eyes on the rat.




From within the room Maugra cringes at the bridal corpse.  But when she hears Akilu shout she quickly exits the room carrying the bouncing lantern out into the hallway towards the stairs.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 3, 2007)

As one with Maugra, Vanden turns from the horrific scene in the bedroom into the hallway, towards the stairs and Akilu's cry or alarm.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 3, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The huge rat snaps at Akilu, but the darfellan jerks his arm back in time to avoid getting bit by the filthy creature. He spears the rat with his trident, the tines sinking in deeply. It twitches at the end of the trident and goes slack.
> 
> ((Akilu hits the dire rat for 8 points of damage, killing it.))



The barbarian lifts the head of his trident, raising the dead rat.  He slowly turns the tines left, then right.  The rat's bulging eyes and lolling tongue seem to follow the darfellan's face.  The fetid smell of the rat reaches Akilu's small nose and he curls his lip.  He lowers the trident and places a bare foot on the bloody ribs of the beast.  He tugs the trident from the corpse.  Rivulets of blood stream from the fresh wounds.

"Jossen, can you see any more in there?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 5, 2007)

Maugra, Vanden and Garnet thunder down the stairs to find Akilu shaking the limp corpse of the dire rat from his trident.

Jossen squints in the gloom of the fireplace, looking for more rats.

[sblock=ooc]Jossen sees _something_ but it's hard to tell what, as it's obscured in a crude nest.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2007)

"Are you alright?  What's going on down here?" the dwarven woman asks looking at Akilu and the rat.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 6, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Are you alright?  What's going on down here?" the dwarven woman asks looking at Akilu and the rat.



 Akilu gestures towards the rat's corpse with the butt of his trident, eyes still trained on the fireplace.

"This giant rat charged us from the fireplace.  I'm not sure if it has any relatives or friends in there.  I wasn't sure how many we were facing, so I thought it best to signal you."

He advances on the fireplace, keeping an overturned chair or broken table between him and the fireplace until it becomes impractical.  He narrows his eyes, squinting into the blackness of the charred fireplace.

"If one of you has a light, you might get over here and shine it in there."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 6, 2007)

Vanden looks relieved at Akilu's mention of giant rats. "I was almost expecting more dead to have risen, from the commotion. Perhaps we could move one of those tables in front of the fireplace to block their ingress?"

"We found some things of interest upstairs, though there might yet be some mysteries to uncover that can help lead us to Longcoat."


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 6, 2007)

"I hate rats..."

Garnet looks about the room for a way to the cellar, remembering the journal entry.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 6, 2007)

"There is something in there, more light may attract more rats though."  He speaks calmly, and move calmly as he puts the flail back in the leather straps that keep it on his back and restrings his bow.

He nocks an arrow, "Alright, let's approach cautiously, keep that trident forward to keep them at bay, I will shoot any that show themselves."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 6, 2007)

Garnet's eyes fall on the staircase down, below the staircase leading up even as Jossen and Akilu approach the fireplace. The nest within shivers and a faint squeaking can be heard. The nest explodes with life, suddenly, as young rats already as large as normal rats make a break for it, and head for the open door leading out to the street.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2007)

Maugra does her best not to shriek at the sight of all those rats pouring out of the fireplace. She had intended to move closer with her lantern, but for now she'll stay where she is and raise it higher (or lower if she needs to use it to fend off any rats).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 7, 2007)

As Maugra raises the lantern, she notices something that sends a chill down her spine: There are only five of them present. Grant has vanished without the other realizing it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 8, 2007)

Once more, there's a sound from above, a repeated thumping as though someone were stomping on the roof of the building.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 8, 2007)

"Where in the nine hells did Grant go?  You didn't feed him to the rats did you?" asks Maugra, though with the back door still open and waves of rats she can't say she didn't think of the same thing. "There's that noise again.  This place is creeping me out. What else do we need to check?  There were a couple more rooms upstairs and there's the basement. Did you guys finish checking around down here?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 8, 2007)

Vanden is slow to process all the commotion going on around the group. He watches the last of the rats scurry out the door, then looks around as Maugra notices Grant's conspicuous absence.

"Perhaps our companion decided that more fun was to be had elsewhere?" he ponders. "He did seem to regard this quest with a somewhat less than genuine concern."

Addressing Akilu and Jossen, the monk says, "With all of the activity, we neglected to tell you what we discovered upstairs. There was a journal from the former innkeeper that seemed to imply that he might be connected with the killings. He was evidently besotted with Coraithe, and wanted to be with her, as a man and woman. Another book implied that there might be a ceremonial or ritualistic..."

Vanden is cut off by the thumping from upstairs. "Perhaps we should resume our investigations upstairs," he says, adding, "Though it might be wise to stay all of us together."


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 9, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden is slow to process all the commotion going on around the group. He watches the last of the rats scurry out the door, then looks around as Maugra notices Grant's conspicuous absence.
> 
> "Perhaps our companion decided that more fun was to be had elsewhere?" he ponders. "He did seem to regard this quest with a somewhat less than genuine concern."
> 
> ...



Akilu seems unsurprised by Grant's absence.  _He didn't seem like he had the stomach for this_, he thinks to himself, glancing at the inn's freshly-opened front door.  _Hope he keeps his mouth shut and stays away from the Watch._.

"The innkeeper?" Akilu says to Vanden.  "The innkeeper was Longcoat?  What else did you fi-"

Akilu also stops speaking as the crashing sounds begin upstairs.  He glances at his companions and nods in agreement with Vanden's suggestion.  "We should stay together.  I'll lead the way."

As he begins to climb the stairs, he says to Maugra, "We checked most of this floor.  Aside from that foul rat, we didn't find much else."


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 9, 2007)

Jossen looks around at the mention of their missing companion.  "Grant!" he barks, loud enough to carry, but still short of a shout.

Upon receiving no answer, "I think staying together with the light might be a good idea.  Bring the light closer, here, I just want to make sure there are no more suprises from the fireplace."

He ducks down when the light is close and looks into the fireplace, just to be sure.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 9, 2007)

All Jossen sees is a now empty rat nest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2007)

"Okay upstairs is a good plan." says Maugra, leading the way with her lantern held high (well as high as she can hold it).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 10, 2007)

The thumping continues in irregular bursts. As the group mounts the stairs, the sound comes to come from above the floor they are ascending to.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2007)

"We should check that out first I think.  I didn't see any way to get up stairs from those two rooms.  Let's keep checking." says Maugra leading to what she hopes is possibly a set of stairs up. She looks up as well, checking the ceiling of the corridor for trap doors as they slowly progress down the darkened hall.

(ooc: there weren't any obvious stairs up right?)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 11, 2007)

As she shines the lantern on the roof of the second floor corridor, Maugra is able to spot a trapdoor about halfway down the hall. She'd never have seen it had she not been looking for it, as the boards around it are swollen and warped with the passage of time.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 11, 2007)

"Does anyone have anything to pry that open with?" Jossen asks once Maugra points out the trap door.  "Akilu, you look like the strongest of us, if you can pry that open, I will cover you.  The rest of us should be ready for anything."


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 11, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "Does anyone have anything to pry that open with?" Jossen asks once Maugra points out the trap door.  "Akilu, you look like the strongest of us, if you can pry that open, I will cover you.  The rest of us should be ready for anything."



 Akilu nods and leans his trident against the wall.  He grabs an overturned and cobwebbed chair lying a few feet away and returns to the trapdoor.  He looks at the trapdoor, mouth slightly ajar, as he positions the chair underneath.  The chair creaks slightly as his powerful frame steps onto it.  The darfellan runs his fingers around the edges of the trapdoor.  Unsure of where it is hinged, if at all, he places his hands near the center, his webbed fingers spread wide.  His muscles tighten under his oily, tiger-striped skin.  He glances briefly at his companions.  Once they all seem ready, he pushes up with all his strength.


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 12, 2007)

> Garnet's eyes fall on the staircase down, below the staircase leading up...



Garnet looks long and hard at the stairs to the cellar remembering the journal making mention of the "ceremony" taking place there. Not wanting to be left behind he hurries behind his companions. Seeing the entry to the attic he can't help but think that his allies are going the wrong way. All the same he does not want to be caught off guard and readies his spear for whatever emerges from the attic's trap door... If anything.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 12, 2007)

Akilu lifts the trapdoor and immediately feels a hard cool breeze upon his face. It's dark, but his dark eyes can make out a low-ceilinged attic filled with numerous boxes. He hears a rustling sound coming from the shadowy recesses.

The thumping stops suddenly, although it's almost immediately replaced by guttural moaning coming from at least two points in the cluttered recesses of the attic.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maugra offers to come up with a ladder if Akilu will move all the way up, though she asks him what he sees first.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 13, 2007)

From below, Vanden inquires of Akilu- "What is that noise? Is there someone up there?"


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 13, 2007)

Jossen motions Akilu to get into the clear and says quietly, "If they are aggressive, they will come to us, be ready."  He waits to shoot anything hostile coming from the trap door.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 13, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> From below, Vanden inquires of Akilu- "What is that noise? Is there someone up there?"



 For a moment, Akilu pauses in indecision.  The press of the numerous boxes, the sudden stop to the thumping, and the breeze fight for his attention.  The guttural moaning snaps his attention into focus.

"Plenty of boxes," he says under his breath, "There's a breeze.  And two moans, from different spots."

The barbarian leans to the side and snatches his tribe's trident from the wall.  He throws the trident through the trapdoor with a seemingly-casual flick of the wrist.  Above the group, the sound of the tines thunking into the attic's low-ceiling reveals the strength of Akilu's wrist.  He places a hand on either side of the trapdoor opening and crouches slightly.

"I'm sick of jumping at shadows," he growls.  "It's time the shadows started jumping from us."

The darfellan launches himself through the trapdoor and ends up crouching on the attic floor.  He reaches over and unsticks his trident from the ceiling, searching the shadows for a foe.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2007)

In the corner the hog tied Garn again rolls his body to slam against a box, causing the box to tip then fall back into place with a solid thump. He looks up to see his attempts to draw attention from those he heard below succeed as the darfellan leaps into the attic. Head throbbing from the knot he received when he was bushwhacked and eyes bulging with rage the ugly half orc howls out his anger but the tight gag transforms the sound to a muffled moaning.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 13, 2007)

With just a chair to stand on, Maugra wont be able to reach all the way. She offers Jossen the lantern if he wants light up there.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 15, 2007)

Akilu's eyes were made for the ocean depths, and the dim light filtering in from somewhere -- an open window beyond a stack of boxes, perhaps -- is sufficient for him. He spots two different squirming piles that resolve themselves into bound and gagged prisoners.

And there's a third body, this one savagely butchered.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 16, 2007)

Seeing Maugra standing on the chair holding forth the lantern, Vanden moves near, cupping his hands together. "Perhaps I could assist you with a boost upwards?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2007)

"Well, since you offered, that would be helpful." says Maugra in acceptance.  She'll go up with her lantern and find out what the others are up to.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2007)

*Garn*

"*Nnnnn!*!!"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 16, 2007)

Maugra's lantern light sheds what seems a feeble circle of light in the attic, and a blast of wet cold air shows that, yes, somewhere there's an open window. But more importantly, her lantern reveals a pair of wiggling struggling figures and one whose struggles are over for good.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 16, 2007)

Concerned, Jossen attempts to see up into the attic over Maugra's head.  Seeing no immediate threat, he will take the latern from her hand and place it on the floor of the attic.  He will then offer his cupped hands and shoulder as a ladder  for Maugra to climb into the attic.

"Be careful, whoever captured them is about."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 16, 2007)

Vanden leaps up, gripping the floor around the trapdoor. He glances over his shoulder and down at Garnet, then pulls himself into the attic with the others.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2007)

Casting her light about, Maugra will move over towards the two who are moving to see what condition they are in.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 17, 2007)

The first captive Maugra moves toward is a half-orc who looks somewhat familiar, considering he's covered in dust, bound, gagged and blind-folded.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 19, 2007)

"If this trapdoor was sealed from age, how did they get up there?"  Jossen asks to no one in particular.  

"Look for another way in."  He calls up as he begins to climb up to the attic.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 20, 2007)

Jossen shivers in the cold breeze as he climbs up into the attic. As Maugra looms over the captives with her lantern, he sees faint dark marks on the floor that might have once been wet footprints, but which are now almost faded.


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 20, 2007)

Watching his allies ascend into the attic, Garnet is still overwhelmed with curiosity as to what might lie in the basement. "If its all the same with you lot I'll stay down here..."

"Probably best that way boy! I don't think you could make the jump anyways..."  Garnet shakes his head trying not to listen to the voice rattling about in his noggin. He straightens his surcoat and lowers his spear as he leans against the hallway wall.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 20, 2007)

Leaning in the hallway near the stairs, Garnet listens to the footsteps creaking overhead. Through the door across the hall -- which has remained unopened until now -- he hears a soft rustling noise seemingly in response to the heavy footfalls overhead.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Maugra sets her lantern down on the floor next to the half-orc and begins untying him, starting with whatever is preventing him from speaking.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 20, 2007)

As Maugra attends to the half-orc, Vanden proceeds towards the other struggling body. "I know little of ghosts," he says, as he tugs at the figure's bindings, "But I think it unlikely Coraithe would concern herself with captives. On the other hand, the innkeeper's journal spoke of sacrifices."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 21, 2007)

With the gag pulled out Garn starts cursing in rage. "*Did you see the !@#$%^? Did you see the @#$% who bushwhacked me? I'll kill him! I'll !@#$ing tear his arms out! Gods @#$5 it, I'll snap his shins with my bare hands!"*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2007)

"Shh, calm down. Are you hurt?" she says to the half orc.  Then to the others, "Here's the lantern, we should check the other two."  That said she starts working on the half-orc's hands so that he can free himself.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 21, 2007)

As Vanden pulls the gag out of the other prisoner's mouth, the man begins to sob, his whole body shaking and convulsing as he cries.

"Amara ... Amara ... "

He's as helpless as a ragdoll as Vanden unties him, and the monk notes that only the most basic of attempts was made to tie and bind him. Finally, when Vanden pulls the blindfold off the prisoner, he gasps: The man's eyes are smooth and blank, with no pupils or irises.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 22, 2007)

Stifling his initial surprise, Vanden reaches out a steadying hand to the shaking man. "It's all right, goodman- you're safe now." 

Vanden helps the man to a sitting position, waving a hand in front of his eyes as he does so- _Is this man blind?_ he wonders, _And did whatever captured him do this to him?_

"Tell me of this Amara, he asks, soothingly, "Is she your wife?"

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy check as Vanden attempts to calm the man down and get him to talk.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 22, 2007)

"She's dead, she's dead, oh my sweet Lothian ..."

He flails one hand in the general direction of the murdered and mutilated corpse. A glance over his shoulder shows Vanden enough to see that it was perhaps once a woman.

"I couldn't catch ... oh, gods, it's my fault ..."


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 22, 2007)

Jossen looks around for cautiously for another way into the attic while the others quiz the captives.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 22, 2007)

Jossen stands, following the gusts of wind to an open trapdoor in the roof of the inn. It's flopped open against the tile roof. The latch only locks from the inside. Looking out over Ptolus from opening in the roof, Jossen does not see any sign of who or what killed the woman and left the two men tied up and helpless.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 22, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "I couldn't catch ... oh, gods, it's my fault ..."




Vanden feels the pangs of sympathy at the man's self-recriminations. "You can still set things right, by seeing that her murderer is brought to justice," he promises. "Who did this to her... to you? Could they still be here?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 22, 2007)

Maugra finishes untying the half-orc, she asks, "Are you alright? Can you finish untying yourself? It looks like we were too late, but we are investigating the disturbing events that have plagued the Docks."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 23, 2007)

Jossen pulls his head back in, looking down at the mutilated corpse below the trapdoor. As opposed to the previous killing, this murder was crude, done with violent hacking strokes, her head and one arm each seemingly almost removed from the body with a single powerful stroke.

Over by Vanden, the blind man seems cried out for the moment. He runs his tongue across his dried and chapped lips.

"I know I was never worthy of her," he whispers, his voice hoarse from trying to scream through his gag for so long, "I don't know what Amara saw when she looked at me, but ... anyway, it was payday for the navy sailors, and I was down at the piers, trying to lighten their purses a little bit, at least those who think they're smart enough to win a crooked game. Amara ..."

He pauses, as though to begin crying once more, but he gives a shuddering sigh and continues.

"Amara works at the Sailor's Rest. She was coming to take me home for the night, since she knows I lose track of time when it's a payday. I was busy taking dragons off a clever boy, but I saw her waiting on me in an alley. And then, this man with this big axe thing, he just snatched her up like a ragdoll, a hand around her mouth, and he pulled her back into the alley.

"The sailor finally cottons to what's happening, and he decides to take the money out of my arse. By the time I got away from him, my sweet Amara and that man, they were getting up onto the roof. I followed them from the ground, running as fast as I could. The door to this place was all nailed up, but I know a bit about climbing and I went up the cliff and followed them in through the trapdoor. I ..."

He gags and gives a dry heave, but his stomach is empty. He smacks his lips, his breath stinking of bile.

"He just cut her apart with that thing ... it's the thing the farmers in South Market have at their stall, to show they're farmers or some such nonsense. He just hacked ... oh, gods. Her head just ... oh, gods! I begged Blurrah to take that sight from my eyes, and she answered me," he says, referring to the Goddess of Comfort in Sadness.

"Everything was dark and I heard the man coming for me. But it doesn't matter now. Just leave me here with Amara. I don't have nothing worth living for no more ..."

His body shudders and convulses with dry tears and he sobs quietly.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

"*I'll be fine when I get my hands on whoever did this. Do you see my spiked beater around here?*" Garn looks around for his morningstar. "*Caught me in the back of the head when I came in the window. The !@#$er*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 23, 2007)

"And," the man says quietly, as his sobs subside once more, "I saw Coraithe. S-she was standing over Amara and s-screaming."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

Once Maugra frees his hands Garn sets to work on his leg bindings. He snarls at the other bound man's sobs "*Quit your whining you worthless pile of offal and tell me what he looked like. I was right that it was worth checking here to hunt Jack, but he sapped me before I could see him*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 25, 2007)

"H-he was a man, a short man. He had that knife on a pole thing. He had a long dark coat on and a-a hat or some sort, it was shiny."


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 26, 2007)

"A scythe,"  Jossen says absently, "A slashing weapon, could have easily caused this."  He turns and looks Maugra in the eyes, "But it is not an instrument of butchery, you would have a very hard time cutting up something precisely with it.  Could mean nothing, he could carry a knife with him for instance."

"Whoever he is, he is stealthy."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

"Calm down. We're all after Longcoat this man has seen him and we need all the help we can get." says Maugra to the half-orc who is railing against the poor pick pocket.  

"Sir, we are truely sorry for what has happened to you and yours. All of us here are after Longcoat before he can get any more Dockers.  Many have lost loved ones lately and we are going to put a stop to it. Please can you help us?  Anything else that you can remember will do us some good." asks Maugra of the poor guy, trying to speak in a quieter calming voice than that of some of her companions.

To Jossen, "Yes I agree, stealthy he is given that we didn't hear him leave despite having been here when he spared these two."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Garn slips the rope off his legs and begins rubbing his chafed wrist where the binding bit into his flesh. The half orc stands up and peers around looking for where his stuff would have fallen when he was bushwacked. "*Shiny hat and short?"* Garn wrinkles his crooked twice-broken nose in distaste *"Your sure he was manfolk and not a gnome. Never mind, no gnome could've got the jump on me*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 26, 2007)

As Garn collects his gear, the other captive sighs.

"I don't know what he was," the blind man whispers. "He t-taunted Coraithe. I didn't understand wh-what he was saying, his language, I didn't understand it."

He shudders, suddenly looking incredibly tired.

"I don't know what else I can tell you."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 26, 2007)

"Thank you, everything you can remember is helpful. Where was it that you saw Coraithe?" replies Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 26, 2007)

"O-over Amara!" He sobs, waving a hand in the general direction of his beloved's corpse.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 27, 2007)

"A shiny hat...? A helmet, perhaps? Is that what he was wearing?" Vanden looks at the others, brow furrowed in thought. "This man- the murderer- had Coraithe in a fit of consternation, taunting her?"

He stands, brushing dust from the old attic from his robes. "From the journal we read, the innkeeper held Coraithe in high esteem- loved her, in his grotesque way. I shouldn't imagine he would treat her thusly. I think we are dealing with two different people here."

Vanden's eyes widen slightly at a sudden realization. "Garnet! We've left him downstairs alone!"

He speeds over to the trapdoor to check on their companion.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 27, 2007)

Vanden looks down from the opening and sees no one there. Indeed, Garnet has been quiet for quite a while. A sudden wind causes the old building to creak and a chill runs down Vanden's spine.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2007)

Garn swings his morningstar so that the wooden shaft just below the spiked head slaps into the open palm of his left hand with a meaty "Thwack!". Gripping the morningstar in a two-handed grip Garn says "*Helmet, shiny hat. I'll crack his skull either way. You lot are after him, I'm with you*."


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 27, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Leaning in the hallway near the stairs, Garnet listens to the footsteps creaking overhead. Through the door across the hall -- which has remained unopened until now -- he hears a soft rustling noise seemingly in response to the heavy footfalls overhead.




Nervous at the sound from the next room Garnet pushes himself off the wall and looks up to the trap door to see if any allies remain.  Not seeing anyone but still able to hear them he returns his focus to the door where the sound came from. He lowers his spear and approaches the door cautiously. "Hello is someone in there?" He attempts to quietly open the door and see what stirs beyond.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for my delay in posting I have been having some computer/internet issues. Anyhow I think its all straightened out now.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 27, 2007)

No longer in direct view of the trap door, Garnet carefully opens the door, holding his breath when he sees -- and smells -- what's within.

The only items in this room are thin, moldy mattresses thrown upon the cold wooden floor. The room itself is musty and dark, illuminated only by a single claw-like beam of streetlight that reaches through a crack in the boarded-up window. There is a bitter scent in the humid air, and a black tar-like substance litters the floor. A cacophony of high-pitched squeaks that cuts through Garnet like a knife causes him to look up in search of the source. He sees a mass of vicious-looking bats forming a black tarp that stretches across the entire ceiling. These morbid creatures eye him with unusual interest, their heads swiveling as one to watch his every movement.

[sblock=ooc]Ouch, been there! Glad to have ya back![/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2007)

"I think you are right, Vanden. The actions are not those of a mad lover, unless his mind has been twisted and it may well be the case given the trauma that the Longcoat has inflicted. Does anyone remember in the tales of the Longcoat if any descriptions were told?"  replies Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 28, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The only description of Longcoat was from one alleged eyewitness who worked for a broadsheet, and that was only that it was a man dressed in the long coats that are ubiquitious in Ptolus.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2007)

Garn turns back to the sobbing wreck of a man. "*You heard him taunting Coraithe, eh? Then you can recognize his voice. On your feet. Your coming with. And quit that blubbering*!" Garn reaches down and yanks up the blind man.


----------



## Trollbabe (Feb 28, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> He sees a mass of vicious-looking bats forming a black tarp that stretches across the entire ceiling. These morbid creatures eye him with unusual interest, their heads swiveling as one to watch his every movement.



 "This is not good, you have done it this time Garnet." Ignoring the voice whispering in his mind Garnet cautiously takes a step back. He can feel his arcane talents tingle as the hair on the back of his neck rises. Trying to stay calm he readies himself for the inevitable attack.

[sblock=ooc]Garnet takes a "_5 foot_" move back towards the door and readies an action to cast his _sleep_ spell if the bats attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Vanden lowers himself down into the hallway, looking around. "Garnet?" he calls out, looking for the young man.


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 28, 2007)

Jossen curses under his breath as he realizes he has left someone alone.  "We need to find Garnet.  Stay together."

Jossen will usher everyone out, taking up the rear, making sure no one (alive) is left behind.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 28, 2007)

The blind man cries out as the half-orc yanks him to his feet, and begins weeping again.

In the room below, the bats flutter their wings and eye Garnet. A ripple moves through them, although they have not taken flight. Yet.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 1, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> In the room below, the bats flutter their wings and eye Garnet. A ripple moves through them, although they have not taken flight. Yet.



 Garnet continues his slow retreat out of the room his hands remain at the ready. Arcane power creeping down from his neck, through his shoulders and arms.

Hearing Vanden he whispers under his breath, (barely audible) as he approaches the hall. "I am here... no sudden movements please... Let's not disturb our friends."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 1, 2007)

As Garnet backs away, suddenly a vision of a woman, her body covered in gaping, bloody wounds, appears before him, her face contorted with rage.

"GET OUT!" she screams.

Startled, the bats erupt from their perches, and the room fills with flapping wings, teeth and claws, even as the sound of their high-pitched screeching fills the air.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 1, 2007)

"*Down and shut up!"* Garn flings the blind man down to the floor as the bats erupt out of the room. Taking a two-handed grip on his morningstar Garn swings it around to clip the first of the bats that fly towards him, attempting to swat them out of the air and force them to avoid him.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 1, 2007)

Vanden shields his face as the bats erupt into the hallway, slowly edging his way towards Garnet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 2, 2007)

Maugra is the last through the trap door. Her lantern illuminates the hallway just as the others disturb the bats.  Shielding herself as best she can with her lantern, Maugra tries to drop the last couple of feet to the floor.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 2, 2007)

Concentrating as best he can Garnet cast his _sleep_ spell into the fluttering bats and then recoils from the angry spirit.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 3, 2007)

The screeching mass of bats pours out, half out a hole in a boarded-up window in the room Garnet opened the door to, while the other half pour into the hallway, as Maugra leaps down through them to the floor below.

Standing fast, Garnet thrusts his hand out, his words of power lost in the sound of the screeching animals.

After a moment, the others uncover their eyes, and the ringing in their ears fades. Bats cling to the ceiling and walls, asleep, twitching as they dream, a black carpet over nearly every surface.

Of Coraithe, there is no sign.

[sblock=XP!]It would be possible for the bats to have rolled worse on their saving throw, but it would have been hard.

100 experience points for everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 4, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Standing fast, Garnet thrusts his hand out, his words of power lost in the sound of the screeching animals.
> 
> After a moment, the others uncover their eyes, and the ringing in their ears fades. Bats cling to the ceiling and walls, asleep, twitching as they dream, a black carpet over nearly every surface.



Garnet stands somewhat astounded near the doorway... "It worked!"  Looking back over his shoulder the teenager's enthusiasm grows as he spots his allies. "It worked!"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2007)

"*Quiet you idiot or you'll wake 'em all up again.*" the ugly half-orc hisses.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 5, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Quiet you idiot or you'll wake 'em all up again.*" the ugly half-orc hisses.



 Puzzeled by the presence of the half-orc Garnet smirks. Stepping into the hall from the bat infested room he looks the "new" half-orc up and down then turns to the others: "What is with tall dark and ugly?" motioning to the half-orc.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2007)

Maugra places her index finger to her mouth and says "Shh." Whispering she says, "Nice job Garnet.  He was captured by Longcoat and is going to help us. Did you find anything?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 6, 2007)

Vanden looks up and around the hall at the others. "Is everyone all right?" he whispers.

Stepping gingerly to avoid disturbing the bats, he moves towards Garnet and the now vacant room. "What is it that you've found over here, Garnet?" he wonders as he looks into the room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 6, 2007)

The room, even with half the bats gone, is no great prize. Decades of guano coat every horizontal surface. Beneath it, rotting chairs and tables can be seen. Once, this was likely a common room for private parties or business meetings. Now it's one of the few rooms in the Ten Bells still occupied by living beings.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden looks up and around the hall at the others. "Is everyone all right?" he whispers.
> 
> Stepping gingerly to avoid disturbing the bats, he moves towards Garnet and the now vacant room. "What is it that you've found over here, Garnet?" he wonders as he looks into the room.



"I saw the woman... Coraithe I suppose. She still doesn't want us here." He sarcastically grins. "I think the bats are just squatters. I don't think there is anything in their to further our investigation. But feel free to look for yourself."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2007)

Garn reaches down and yanks the blind man up onto his feet. "*Keep quiet*." He hisses in the man's ear. "*Sleeping blood bats. Don't wake 'em or I'll bash your head in*." He turns to the others "*Which way*?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 7, 2007)

"I guess we should check the rest of the rooms up here." whispers Maugra, indicating the far end of the corridor.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 7, 2007)

Vanden nods his assent to Maugra's plan. "So long as we are already here. It would not be a good idea to have the mystery assailant at our backs."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 7, 2007)

An inspection of the other rooms on the top floor reveals sad and now shabby rooms for rent, now decayed, but no further clues.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 7, 2007)

"The journal we found mentioned the cellar... I am still most curious to see what is there."  Looking to his companions eagerly.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 7, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> "The journal we found mentioned the cellar... I am still most curious to see what is there."  Looking to his companions eagerly.




Vanden looks over at the blind man they rescued from the attic. "I don't believe he's in any shape to go into what may prove to be a perilous situation. Nor do I think he looks as if he will be safe in the streets alone, in his condition. Perhaps one of us should escort him to a place of safety, while the rest of us proceed?"


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 7, 2007)

"We need to stay together.  If our friend here needs to be taken to safety, they we should go together.  Someone is about and he has proven stealthy enough to kill armed guardsmen, our only defense is to stay together so he can't take us one by one."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2007)

"*He's heard him. He comes with*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 8, 2007)

The group moves down the stairs together, the blind man weeping quietly as he's guided down, bumping against the railing and almost falling on the landing.

Arriving back in the main room of the Ten Bells, the wind and rain blowing in from the now-opened main door has made the floorboards slick and the room cold.

There is no obvious sign that the City Watch has been here, either from the main door or through the door to Coraithe's hovel.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 9, 2007)

Maugra tries her best to support and guide the blind man down the stairs. She'll indicate that the rest should head towards the cellar and that she will follow.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> "I saw the woman... Coraithe I suppose. She still doesn't want us here." He sarcastically grins. "I think the bats are just squatters. I don't think there is anything in their to further our investigation. But feel free to look for yourself."




Garn lets Maugra take hold of the blind man but asks "*What's he mean he saw the woman? And what are you expecting in the basement?"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 9, 2007)

The blind man begins to weep again more violently.

"Please, let me go!"


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 12, 2007)

Jossen looks at the man with pity, "Friend, you are safer here with us than going out by yourself.  He is out there and is snapping at our flanks.  If you go off alone you are likely to be attacked."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 12, 2007)

Vanden reluctantly agrees with Jossen. "Truly, it is safest for you to remain with us. And with your assistance, we can see that Amara's killer is brought to justice. Wouldn't you like to see that?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 12, 2007)

The man continues to weep more quietly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2007)

"Come come. We're here to help as best we can. You and me can wait here at the top of the stairs while the others head down." offers Maugra trying her best to comfort the man.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

"*Fine, I'll head down first then. Don't let him out of your sight though. He's the only one whose seen Jack and for all I know he is actually Longcoat himself playing games. Either way, get him to stow that blubbering*." Garn lumbers ahead, morningstar ready, peering ahead with his darkvision if need be.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 13, 2007)

The group descends down the creaking stairs into the darkness, the smell of dampness, mold, rot and wet sand filling their nostrils.

By lantern light, the group sees they have found a cellar beneath tavern above. Barrels are stacked against one wall, while another wall is occupied by a wine rack sagging with age.

Heavy footprints, each much larger than that of a human, can be seen in the wet sandy floor leading away from the staircase. Someone, or something, has been this way before. And recently.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

Garn looks down and says quietly. "*Huh, that's not a short man's boot, but keep blubber mouth quiet just the same*." He strains to listen, a fellar that size probably wheezes up a storm.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 13, 2007)

As Voadam appears to be confident in this sort of atmosphere, Vanden follows him closely, also alert for the slightest sound.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 13, 2007)

ooc: Voadam? 

Maugra does as she says and stays at the top of the landing with the blind man. Trying to comfort him, she offers, "I'm Maugra, I don't think I caught your name?"


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 14, 2007)

Jossen moves out of line a little to give himself a clear shot at anything that might be hostile.  He nocks an arrow.  Almost thankful that there may be a real flesh and blood advesary, "Anyone know what could make that size of foot print?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 14, 2007)

Maugra's question seems to confuse the man a moment.

"Ewan Treborne," he finally answers, his throat hoarse.

Downstairs, the group spreads out, examining the room. Beyond the meager furnishings required to keep the bar stock, one thing is immediately obvious: There are no doors out of the cellar.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

Garn chokes up on his beat stick, ready to lash out. His eyes follow where the tracks lead and he peers ahead trying to spot any hidey holes they go into or large forms hiding in the shadows.

ooc spot +4


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Jossen moves out of line a little to give himself a clear shot at anything that might be hostile.  He nocks an arrow.  Almost thankful that there may be a real flesh and blood advesary, "Anyone know what could make that size of foot print?"




"*Lothian's burning pyres, haven't you ever seen an ogre laborer before? They're all over the city. Ignorant foreigners*."


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 14, 2007)

Ignoring the rude half-orc Garnet scans the cellar. "The author of the journal said that he had prepared the basement..." Garnet begins to follow the large foot prints on the floor. "Perhaps there is a concealed door?  If we follow the foot prints maybe they will end at a wall..."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 14, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> Garnet begins to follow the large foot prints on the floor. "Perhaps there is a concealed door?  If we follow the foot prints maybe they will end at a wall..."




"Quite clever, Garnet!" Vanden whispers his praise. "There should certainly be more than we see before us..." He trails off, slightly coloring at the thought of what inhuman horrors might await them, if the journal's discussion of sacrifices might be true.

[sblock=ooc]Untrained Search check as he looks around. Probably not all that useful, but what the heck. 

And a big D'OH!!! for the Voadam/Garn mixup earlier. Good thing he didn't say that out loud.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 15, 2007)

Vanden searches all four walls, knocking on them, pushing at the warped timbers, but cannot figure out which, if any, conceals a passage onward.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Vanden searches all four walls, knocking on them, pushing at the warped timbers, but cannot figure out which, if any, conceals a passage onward.




Vanden scratches his head, stumped. "Perhaps there is another cellar, or another way down here?" He looks back at his companions for suggestions.

[sblock=ooc]Crap- just realized that with Grant gone, we have no one with ranks in Search in this group. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2007)

"*Where do the footprints end?"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 15, 2007)

The wet sandy floor isn't uniformly wet or sandy: There are patches of older stone showing through and in other areas, the sand is dry and hard-packed after untold years of this space being used as a cellar. As a result, the footprints come down from the stairs, move a small ways away, and then disappear onto the stone.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2007)

"Ewan? Do you live in the docks?  A dock worker perhaps?  My parents operate the crane over on Pier 6.  Sort of where I get my name from, Ironcrane that is." Maugra says trying to encourage the man to calm down and hopefully reveal more information.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 15, 2007)

"No," he whispers shakily. "I don't work nowheres, I just make my rent taking money from sailors what think they're more clever than they are."


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 16, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The wet sandy floor isn't uniformly wet or sandy: There are patches of older stone showing through and in other areas, the sand is dry and hard-packed after untold years of this space being used as a cellar. As a result, the footprints come down from the stairs, move a small ways away, and then disappear onto the stone.



Stands in the basement scratching his head. _"Arn't you just a brilliant detective! HA"_ Garnet shakes his head at the disembodied voice in his head. _"No more bright ideas? Imagine that!"_ Garnet scratches his head trying to ignore the voices.

"We must have over looked something...  I still believe that there is more to this cellar!"

[sblock=ooc]I too will begin to search the walls and floor of the cellar.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

"*Doesn't look like the footprints head back to the ladder*." Garn looks over the ceiling, looking for trap doors as he heads over to the wine rack and scans it for any potables.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 16, 2007)

Jossen cautiously watches the group as they explore the area, covering them with his bow.  "If it is an ogre, then the passage needs to be large enough to fit an ogre."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 16, 2007)

Garnet and Garn speak almost simulatenously, from opposite ends of the room: "I found the secret door!"

Indeed, each opens their respective discoveries slightly, revealing secret passageways to both the north and south out of the cellar.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 16, 2007)

To celebrate his victory, Garn grabs a bottle from an aged wine rack and pulls out the cork. (Or, more accurately, shoves the crumbling remains of the cork into the bottle.) He raises it to his lips but whips it away before taking a sip.

"Vinegar!"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2007)

"*I'm going to kill him twice now*." The bottle looks more like a bludgeon from the way the half-orc holds it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hearing Garn and Garnet exclaim that they've found something Maugra is awefully tempted to head down too. Looking to the blind man, however, she feels compassion for him and decides against heading down.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 17, 2007)

As his companions simultaneously reveal two secret passages, Vanden's eyes stray to the floor, and the footprints, tracing their path from the stairwell.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 18, 2007)

One of the Viridian Lords could probably sort out the subtle indentations in the wet packed sand, but Vanden is not one of them. Where the footprints lead, he cannot tell, nor can his companions.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

Garn peers down the passageway letting his darkvision pierce the blackness, ready to fling the bottle as a projectile if he spies anyone in there.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 19, 2007)

Opening the secret door Garnet peers into the dark tunnel, realizing it is consumed in darkness he frowns. Kneeling on the floor of the cellar he places his backpack on the floor and draws out a small lantern. Lighting it he looks into the secret passage he found curious as to what he will find.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry guys I just realized I had bought a lantern for Garnet when I made him.  I guess we did not previously have to go looking for a lantern. Make a mental note... "READ" your character sheet! =P[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 19, 2007)

Vanden notices the flicker of light from Garnet's position, looks to Maugra in the stairwell holding the party's lantern, then back to Garnet, mouth open as if about to say something. Instead, he hmms, and turns to the others. "Two secret passages. Given our earlier circumstances, I think we should still remain together as a group. Does anyone have any suggestions on which way we should investigate first?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 19, 2007)

Looking north, Garn sees a short corridor, only 5 feet long, and it dead-ends at door.

To the south, Garnet shines his lantern into the dark, exposing a long corridor. A door is set in the eastern wall about 10 feet down, but the corridor continues on beyond that point.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

"*There's a shut door here. No ogres. Yet*."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2007)

"Are you sure you wont come down with me. My friends haven't found anything yet, if you stay behind me, we can do this together." says Maugra wanting to go down.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 20, 2007)

"Let me go," he whispers, careful to avoid Garn hearing him. "I'll find my way back home. I'm no good to you, lady."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2007)

"Where do you live, Ewan?  Can I find you once this is through?" she asks with sincere concern.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 21, 2007)

Down below, heedless of the conversation between Maugra and Ewan, Vanden moves near to the half-orc. Taking a preliminary glance down the passage, he turns to the lantern carrying Garnet. "There is just a short hallway here, it shouldn't take us long to look it over. We can check out your discovery afterwards."

Vanden sidles up to Garn, taking close note of his morningstar. "I'm afraid we were never properly introduced, but I suppose that shall have to wait for a more opportune time." Motioning towards the door, he says, "Shall we proceed?"

Vanden will proceed to to door at the end of the hallway, cautiously.

[sblock=ooc]Move Silently and Listen checks as he advances.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 21, 2007)

"We ... I have an apartment," Ewan whispers hoarsely, "Off Bay Street, by Fisherman's Street. Under the Sign of the Whale."

Downstairs, Vanden instantly notices this secret passage appears to be of a different vintage than the cellar he's just left behind. Everyone in Ptolus knows that the city's underside is criss-crossed with older ruins, and that one man's cellar may bump up against older construction by the Stonemight dwarves of Dwarvenhearth, the underground fortress of Ghul the Skull King or something even stranger.

The idle pondering of the corridor's origin is driven from his mind as he approaches the door and hears men talking on the far side.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 21, 2007)

Vanden stops his advance, holding up a hand to halt his companions as well. He turns, finger raised to his lips in the universal sign to remain quiet, then slowly approaches the door, setting his ear against it for better reception.

[sblock=ooc]Can he make an estimate of how many men are talking, or catch any specifics of their conversation at all? Is there any light showing through cracks in the door?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 21, 2007)

[sblock=What Vanden can tell]There's at least two men. There are regular pauses in the speech, typically only broken by one word responses by each of the men, one at a time.

There's light showing underneath the door, but the door is flush around the sides and top.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2007)

"Alright, Ewan. I'll walk you to the door to make sure there is nothing outside. Can you make it to your place in your condition though?" offers Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 22, 2007)

"I've lived on these streets all my life, Maugra. I will find my way."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 22, 2007)

Vanden hesitates outside the door. Now, on the brink of a possible confrontation with Longcoat, he finds that he isn't quite sure how to proceed. 

He turns to face the others, holding up two fingers and pointing towards the door. Then he spreads his hands in a "what now?" gesture.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 22, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Taking a preliminary glance down the passage, he turns to the lantern carrying Garnet. "There is just a short hallway here, it shouldn't take us long to look it over. We can check out your discovery afterwards."



 Agreeing with Vanden, Garnet lifts his lantern and follows to the other passageway.  He lifts the lantern high trying to give his friends as much light as possible.



			
				Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> He turns to face the others, holding up two fingers and pointing towards the door. Then he spreads his hands in a "what now?" gesture.



 Garnet grins at Vanden... "Usually we open those things."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

Garn nods at the motion for two. Garn holds up a finger for one, gestures to the left, then to himself then gets his morningstar ready to rush in and club whoever is on the left of the two inside when Vanden opens the door.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 23, 2007)

The eunuch nods, looks at the door. 

[sblock=ooc]Does this door look like it opens in or out? IE- what side are the hinges on? Vanden will test the handle quietly, to see if it appears locked. If not, he'll swing it open wide for the half-orc, then rush in afterwards.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 23, 2007)

The door appears to open out into the room beyond, away from the group. Vanden gently pushes on the handle. At first, the door does not appear locked, but it stops moving a second later, meeting some sort of obstruction mere millimeters after he begins pushing.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 24, 2007)

Vanden hesitates as the door sticks, quickly glances over his shoulder at the others, then- decision made- bullrushes the door with his shoulder.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 24, 2007)

Vanden backs up and rushes toward the door.

And bounces off.

The crashing sound causes the voices on the other side to shout in surprise, and one in particular is loud and clear enough to hear.

"Ollom's bladder! What sort of idiots did Ferrid send for this meeting? Get out of that damned haunted inn and come around through the sewer!"

When Vanden looks around to recruit Akilu to smash down the door, he realizes that the darfellan, like Grant before him, has gone missing.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 26, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Ollom's bladder! What sort of idiots did Ferrid send for this meeting? Get out of that damned haunted inn and come around through the sewer!"



"Sewer!" Bluffing, Garnet yells back at the door. "No way were here open the door so we can do our business and get on with it!"

[sblock]Bluff +7[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 26, 2007)

There's a kick on the far side of the door.

"Are you mad? I told Ferrid, this door don't open for god or man. Come 'round through the sewer like you were told, or you'll have to explain to your boss why this went sour."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2007)

With a snarl Garn kicks the door at its lock. Hard.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 26, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> With a snarl Garn kicks the door at its lock. Hard.



In a low voice... "Perhaps we should try the other way or go searching for the sewer entrance."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 26, 2007)

"Yes, perhaps the other hallway will lead us to a sewer entrance." Taking another quick headcount, to make sure he isn't missing anyone else, he then asks, "Has anyone seen Akilu since we came down from the attic?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

Having escorted Ewan to the door, Maugra decends the stair case to find the group in confusion. Some want to leave, some are looking around, and Akilu seems to have disappeared.  

"What the hell are you guys doing down here?"  Did you find anything yet?" she says.  Then seeing the open passageways, she says, "Oh, that is definitely something. Is there anything down either?  Which way did Akilu head?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 26, 2007)

"I was just wondering about Akilu myself. It's one thing for Grant to have wandered off- he seemed to just come along as a game, but Akilu is another thing. He seemed very intent on tracking down Longcoat."

Vanden frowns, then glides quickly over to the other hallway. "Perhaps in his impatience he went ahead without us. We'd best try to catch him before he inadvertently stumbles upon the men on the other side of this door alone."


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 27, 2007)

Jossen had taken it upon himself not to lose anyone else, when it becomes apparent that Akilu is gone, he shakes his head.  "We should leave, or whatever is going on is going to pick us off one by one.  We should come back with the Watch."


----------



## Trench (Mar 27, 2007)

Meanwhile, an odd pair looks at the shattered door of the Ten Bell's. One of them is a large woman wearing khaki breeches and a chair shirt over a corset cbarely ontaining a now sopping wet blouse. The woman hefts her giant club to one side. With the other hand, Ada flips her wet braid over her shoulder and looks to her companion.

"If whatever made that has something do with our dead whores, then I'm reconsidering our partnership."


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 27, 2007)

Her companion, a sturdy-looking young man of average height, keeps protectively close to her side. Over a chain shirt and trousers he wears a belted tabard bearing the stylized ankh of the Church of Lothian; the wooden shield slung on his back is painted with the same, and the hilt of his bastard sword (now nestled in his hands) is worked into an ankh as well.

"I..."

He pauses, looking at his companion curiously.

"If it was simple, it would be dealt with already. We tend to our own here, remember?" He starts towards the door, stepping carefully around her. "Forgive the rudeness, but mother wouldn't expect me to stand on 'ladies first' right about now.  Come on."


----------



## Trench (Mar 27, 2007)

"Our 'own' is a little different from yours, but feel free. Better to make you the first target than I," Ada says, hefting her great club. She picks up her shield and follows the paladin.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 27, 2007)

Sympathizing with Jossen's concerns, Vanden reluctantly disagrees. "The men beyond that door may have some answers for us- which we are sorely lacking. They may not be there when we return, and then we'll be no further along than we currently stand."

Walking steadily back into the cellar, and then towards the second hallway, he adds, "Besides, I've yet hope that we may catch up with our darfellan companion down this way."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2007)

"*I'm after Longcoat. I'm not leaving. I don't think they came from here or are him. Down the other way sounds good. At least that blind wretch kept his weeping under control. Wait, where is he*?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]"Jack?" Freudian slip? [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2007)

"I sent him home. He was no good to us if we are going to continue exploring. He has given us all the description of Longcoat that we'll get and after all he's been through, I thought it best to let him have his way." replies Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

Vanden leads the way down the southern passage on the far side of the cellar. Although both passages do not match the looks of the cellar, they are a match for one another, and were clearly once part of a larger complex.

Ten feet down the passage, there's a door in the eastern wall. It does not appear as old as the rest of the complex, nor as old as the door in the northern tunnel. Indeed, it fits somewhat imperfectly on its hinges and is likely only decades old. Someone apparently has replaced the ruined or missing original door with a cheaply made modern one.

The passage continues on, vanishing into the darkness, although there's the hint of a red glow in the distance.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 28, 2007)

Vanden pauses, looking down towards the red glow. To the others, he says, "If we continue on, we'll be heading even further from the men in the other room. I think we should try the door and see where it might lead; perhaps it doubles back the other way."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

Ada and Jarem edge into what was formerly the main room of the Ten Bells. If they'd expected it to have remained as a shrine to older times, though, they are disappointed: Many of the tables and chairs seem to have been moved recently, judging by the tracks in the dust, and some of the furniture has been smashed.

The doors behind the bar all stand ajar.

A wet breeze blows down from the stairs leading upstairs, along with a strange and unpleasant smell. Where the stairs wind downstairs, however, there's a muffled sound of distant voices.


----------



## Trench (Mar 28, 2007)

"Well," Ada says. "I've seen worse nights at the Spider." Ada nods to the ajar doors behind the bar. "Let's check those first," she whispers.  "Last thing we need is something slicing me open from behind when we head downstairs."

If he paladin agrees, Ada will check the open doors before heading downstairs.


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 28, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> "Well," Ada says. "I've seen worse nights at the Spider." Ada nods to the ajar doors behind the bar. "Let's check those first," she whispers.  "Last thing we need is something slicing me open from behind when we head downstairs."
> 
> If he paladin agrees, Ada will check the open doors before heading downstairs.



 "Alright, but let's not forget ... whatever it is that stinks upstairs." 

He pauses halfway between the stairs and the open doors - when Ada seems ready to descend he'll take the lead, assuming there seems to be any light what-so-ever down there.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 28, 2007)

Ada peeks into the first of the three open doors behind the bar, discovering a filthy kitchen, the hearth long since cold and sooty. Several rusting and pitted knives are plunged into a stained tabletop and the room reeks of something rotting.


----------



## Trench (Mar 28, 2007)

"Can't be any worse than what's in here," Ada replies. She searches the area to see if she can find the source of the smell.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 29, 2007)

As Ada begins to look for the source of the rotting smell, there's a metallic vibration, first one, then another, then another. She turns to see all the knives stuck into the table top vibrating violently.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

Maugra nods and offers to open the door should the rest want to bust through and attack anything beyond, or just to be helpful.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Maugra nods and offers to open the door should the rest want to bust through and attack anything beyond, or just to be helpful.



 Readies himself for what ever lays beyond the replacement door.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I sent him home. He was no good to us if we are going to continue exploring. He has given us all the description of Longcoat that we'll get and after all he's been through, I thought it best to let him have his way." replies Maugra.




Garn is dumbfounded "*You what? Gods woman, he's the only one who heard Longcoat talk and could ID him by voice. He could've told us if either of the two in the room were old short and longblade. And for all I know he was lying and is Longcoat himself doubling around to get the jump on us after pulling on your heartstrings. You let him have his way. Gaen's light blind your eyes*."

When Maugra gets the door ready Garn is ready to fling in his wine bottle at anybody on the other side, hopefully catching them flat-footed.


----------



## Trench (Mar 30, 2007)

Ada watches the knives for a moment before raising her shield. "Right. Bad Idea. Check. Keep your shield up paladin!" Ada shouts. She backs away slowly holding her shield in front of her considerable bulk.

(Total Defense. Just is case. Against... cutlery.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

Maugra reaches forward and yanks open the door.

* * *

Upstairs, a knife rips itself free of the table and hurls at Ada. The knife bounces off her metal shield hard enough to make her arm ache.

"GET OUT!" a woman's voice screams.

* * *

Downstairs, the replacement door opens to reveal a rectangular room with a recessed antechamber to the side. Etched into the stone floor is a crude pentagram surrounded by various sinister-looking arcane symbols. Tall candelabras line the outer portion of the room, but their tallow candles are cold and unlit.


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 30, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Ada watches the knives for a moment before raising her shield. "Right. Bad Idea. Check. Keep your shield up paladin!" Ada shouts. She backs away slowly holding her shield in front of her considerable bulk.
> 
> (Total Defense. Just is case. Against... cutlery.)



 "Shield up?!"

Jarem brings up his shield and moves to assist Ada (although he probably gets to the door as she's backing out).



> "GET OUT!" a woman's voice screams.



"Ada, who's in there?"


----------



## Trench (Mar 30, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> "Ada, who's in there?"




"An angry knife!"

Ada keeps backing away and ducks behind the bar when she reaches it, motioning for Jarem to do the same. "Some spook's territorial," she snarls.


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 30, 2007)

> Ada keeps backing away and ducks behind the bar when she reaches it, motioning for Jarem to do the same. "Some spook's territorial," she snarls.




Jarem ponders the bar for a moment, then steps into the doorway, shield raised. "Hello?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 30, 2007)

_"The chamber in the cellar is ready, my sweet. I feel my time is drawing near. Soon, we’ll be together, one way or another, and you’ll finally be free from your eternal torment."_

Vanden recalls these chilling words from Henry Crofter's journal as he looks in horror at the room before him. That the candles are unlit- that the chamber has not been used recently- comforts him but little. He eases forward, slowly, cautiously making his way to the antechamber. The monk takes special care to avoid the pentagram.


----------



## Trollbabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Downstairs, the replacement door opens to reveal a rectangular room with a recessed antechamber to the side. Etched into the stone floor is a crude pentagram surrounded by various sinister-looking arcane symbols. Tall candelabras line the outer portion of the room, but their tallow candles are cold and unlit.



"Hmm I expected something more gruesome or sinister..." Garnet enters the room and cautiously moves towards the recessed antechamber.  Garnet's voices remain silent because they need not remind the boy what he did or how sinister he felt when he did it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

A second knife tears free of the table and goes whistling past Jarem, embedding itself in the doorframe.

"GET OUT!"

* * *

Garnet and Vanden move into the room, looking toward the antechamber.

The antechamber was obviously a laboratory and study. On a bench lie various jars, rolled parchments, a human skull, a ritualistic dagger, and bottles filled with discolored liquids. Lying slumped in a chair behind the bench, arms thrown over its face in terror and body twisted in obvious agony, is a skeletal figure. It's clear he died in a horrible fashion, probably many decades ago.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Downstairs, the replacement door opens to reveal a rectangular room with a recessed antechamber to the side. Etched into the stone floor is a crude pentagram surrounded by various sinister-looking arcane symbols. Tall candelabras line the outer portion of the room, but their tallow candles are cold and unlit.




Garn walks in and spits on the pentagram. He scuffs at an arcane symbol or two with his boot in an attempt to deface them and eyes the cadelabra for possible fencing.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

Icy cold shoots up Garn's leg and he gasps in pain.

((Garn takes 4 points of damage.))

As he backs up, he turns to hear the skeleton rising from his chair, icy blue pinpricks of light deep within its black eyesockets. It slashes at Garn with one hand, and the bony fingertips draw blood.

((Garn takes 1 point of damage.))


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 30, 2007)

Half-whispering, Vanden muses aloud, "Could this be Henry Crofter himself? His gruesome experiment gone awry?"

To Garnet, then, he suggests, "There must be some connection between this horror and those men in the inaccessible room, but what? How can we get to them?"

[sblock=ooc]I'm trying to get a sense of where we are relative to the room we were in. Here's how I am envisioning it thus far:

Us= X
Men in Room= Y
Cellar under inn = Z


```
--    -----       |X|
                         |Y|---| Z  |-------------- Red Glow
                          --    -----
```

Is that about right? If so, are there any signs of any other exits from this room, perhaps in the antechamber?

[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]That's about right. There are no other visible exits.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Icy cold shoots up Garn's leg and he gasps in pain.
> 
> ((Garn takes 4 points of damage.))




"*Ahh! Gods Dammit, they're active magic!*"



> As he backs up, he turns to hear the skeleton rising from his chair, icy blue pinpricks of light deep within its black eyesockets. It slashes at Garn with one hand, and the bony fingertips draw blood.
> 
> ((Garn takes 1 point of damage.))





"*Lothian's burning Hells! Die again you miserable pile of bones!*"

Garn drops the wine bottle to grip and swing his morningstar in a two handed smash at the skeletal figure. He then takes a step back careful not to step again on the symbols.

ooc +4 1d8+6 bludgeoning


----------



## Pitchwife (Mar 31, 2007)

> A second knife tears free of the table and goes whistling past Jarem, embedding itself in the doorframe.
> 
> "GET OUT!"



Jarem stands his ground, but turns his head to look at Ada. "Did you do anything in here?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 31, 2007)

Garn's morningstar shatters the skeleton, sending blackened and mildewed bones flying.

[sblock=XP!]Everyone downstairs gets 25 XP. I know, very exciting![/sblock]

* * *

Another knife flies at Jarem, striking the doorframe again.


----------



## Trench (Mar 31, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> Jarem stands his ground, but turns his head to look at Ada. "Did you do anything in here?"




Ada hisses in annoyance. "Yeah. I walked in. Started when I went looking for that smell."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Mar 31, 2007)

Vanden turns at Garn's shout, and after a moment's shock at seeing the skeleton rise, moves to assist. As he nears the half-orc, the skeleton shatters under the mighty blow of the morningstar. Vanden shields his face from the debris.

He freezes, looking around the room for any further signs of trouble. "Is everyone all right?" he calls out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2007)

Moving into the room last, Maugra casts a cure spell for Garn. 

(ooc: loose prot from chaos for cure light)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 31, 2007)

[sblock=Healing!]Maugra heals Garn of 7 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 2, 2007)

"What the hell is happening up there?" Jossen hisses as he stands in the hallway watching their backs.


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 2, 2007)

> "What the hell is happening up there?" Jossen hisses as he stands in the hallway watching their backs.




"We're good...  I think..."  Garnet appears a little shaken from seeing the undead.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2007)

"Garn is alright. Is this Longcoat? or at least the one from 100 years ago?" says Maugra taking a look around the creepy death room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking around the room, the group sees no further immediate threats in the laboratory,  although after a moment, they realize the human skull on the shelf between the bottles and parchments has only one eye socket.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2007)

Maugra will check the odd skull to see if she can tell what kind of creature it once belonged to. She'll also have a look over the parchments and bottles.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 4, 2007)

Vanden shakes his head in acknowledgement of Maugra's question. "My best guess would be that this is Henry Crofter's skeleton, but I don't know if there is yet enough evidence to determine whether he was the Longcoat murderer or not. If so, and this is his body, then we are dealing with a copycat killer."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 4, 2007)

Maugra turns the skull over and over in her hands. Other than the eye socket, it looks like a human skull and in fact has all of the characteristics that distinguish it from an elf or dwarf skull.

Looking through them, it quickly becomes clear to Maugra that most of the items on the bench have no value for spellcasting, except for purely symbolic use. There are the sorts of items that credulous people might think are spell components -- ground bone of bat, flakes of dried blood and so on -- but nothing that would be bought or sold on Vock Row or the Street of a Million Gods.

The wavy-bladed dagger, though, looks finely made and retains its edge, despite time and the dampness of the cellar.

Likewise, one of the parchments, although dotted with black mildew, looks as thought it might actually contain some sort of arcane spells.

Shaking the bottles, removing their stoppers and sniffing them, Maugra cannot tell if any are anything more than simply aromatic.


----------



## Trench (Apr 4, 2007)

"Hey!" Ada shouts. 'You planning on jawing with it or are we going to find something tangible to hit?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Garn is alright. Is this Longcoat? or at least the one from 100 years ago?" says Maugra taking a look around the creepy death room.




Garn looks uncomfortable, surprised that the dwarf woman healed him and not quite sure how to react to the help.

When Maugra puts the skull down and moves on Garn walks up and with a swipe knocks it to the ground. He lashes out with his booted foot crushing the bones of the old skull and snarling once it cracks "*Now I'm all better.*"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 5, 2007)

With Maugra examining the room, and Garn breaking skulls, Vanden heads back out into the hallway. He looks down towards the red glow, looking to see if there are any other possible corridors or doors.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

Maugra will examine her findings under the eye of a detect magic.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 5, 2007)

Upstairs, Ada moves along to the next room behind the bar, leaving the knife full of flying knives behind.

The floor of this small room is covered in dust, the air is stale, and dense cobwebs hang from the rafters like a funeral shroud. A few old crates and barrels lie scattered about the room, one of which is covered in a dark, quivering blanket that seems to shy from the light.

* * *

Downstairs, Maugra's eyes slip out of focus and she perceives magical auras.
[sblock=Maugra]The dagger, scroll, and two bottles -- one filled with a rose-scented liquid and the other with a murky brown sludge -- all detect as magical under the initial gaze.[/sblock]
In the hallway, Vanden sees no signs of other passages or doorways beyond the doorway in the distances, filled with its dim red glow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

"If these did belong to Crofter, he had access to some magical enhancements too. This dagger, scroll and these 2 bottles are magical. We'll have to get someone to have a look at them to figure out what they do, but we might as well take them for now." says Maugra pocketing the items.


----------



## Trench (Apr 6, 2007)

Ada looks at the barrel warily.

"This paladin is a terrible human shield..." she mutters. She searches the area and prods the quivering blanket while staying well back and ready.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 6, 2007)

Vanden comes back into the sacrifice chamber. "It doesn't look like there is any way to go except for the door with the strange red glow at the end of the hallway. Unfortunately, it takes us in the opposite direction of the men in that other room. I fear they may not tarry long there, and leave us with even more questions, but I see no other options at this point. We should be on our way, with haste."

With that, he will head down the hallway towards the door.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2007)

"*The guys in the room didn't come the way we did. So I think they aren't who we're looking for.. Isn't Longcoat supposed to be a lone wolf in his preying? I didn't hear of him ever teaming up*."


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 6, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "If these did belong to Crofter, he had access to some magical enhancements too. This dagger, scroll and these 2 bottles are magical. We'll have to get someone to have a look at them to figure out what they do, but we might as well take them for now." says Maugra pocketing the items.



 Garnet motions to the scroll that Maugra found. "I think I might be able to dicpher that Maugra. If I could take a look at it."
[sblock=OOC] If Maugra allows Garnet to read the scroll I will cast _Read Magic_ and attempt to discern what if any spells are scrolled there.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 6, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Ada looks at the barrel warily.
> 
> "This paladin is a terrible human shield..." she mutters. She searches the area and prods the quivering blanket while staying well back and ready.



Ada moves in and stumbles into a sticky mass of spiderwebs filling the bottom half of the doorway, the webs being almost invisible in the dim light. As she untangles herself, she prods the blanket and dislodges it, exposing a mass of yellow and black spiders as big as her thumbnail.

As she attempts to get untangled, she spots movement above her: A yellow and black spider the size of a cat or a small dog scurries across the ceiling toward her.

* * *

Downstairs, Vanden moves down the tunnel, toward the doorway with the red glow beyond.

A dark crimson mist fills the room before him. The mist glows ominously, seeming to swallow up all light that comes in contact with it. Vanden can’t make out anything more than a few feet in front of him, but the stomach-churning stench of blood hangs heavily in the damp air.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 6, 2007)

Vanden chokes back the rising bile in his throat, steeling himself against the smell. He raises a hand to his face in an attempt to ward it away. Still the eunuch presses onwards, a growing sense of urgency within him as he nears the door.

[sblock=ooc]Does this red mist seem to just be some kind of water, or actual blood? Is it thick enough to soak his clothes- and thereby leave red stains- or does it seem relatively harmless aside from the smell?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 6, 2007)

[sblock=Vanden]It seems to be blood spritzed into the air. Biohazard![/sblock]


----------



## Trench (Apr 7, 2007)

"Oh crap," Ada says. "PALADIN!" she shouts. Ada takes her club and smashes the spider into it's gooey bits.

(Let's Power Attack it. -1 to hit to add +1 to damage)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 9, 2007)

Vanden stares in horror at the bloody mist enveloping him for a moment. He looks over his shoulder briefly to see if his companions are behind him, then presses forward to the door.

[sblock=ooc]Listen check at the door, Spot check to make sure no one's sneaking up on him in this dark misty hallway.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2007)

Garn heads down after Vanden, peering ahead with his orc-sight.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

[sblock=Vanden]Vanden hears several sounds: First, there's a soft burbling liquid sound. Then there's a more quiet sound of nasty laughter, but pitched too high to determine whether it's male or female. And very quietly, so quiet that Vanden almost misses it, there's the soft sound of a woman whispering.[/sblock]
[sblock=Garn]The bloody red mist blocks Garn's vision just as it does Vanden's.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2007)

Maugra follows the others, having pocketed the magic items.


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 10, 2007)

Remains quiet after not being allowed to examine the scroll. Sheepishly he follows his companions down towards the mist watching for Vanden and Garn.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 10, 2007)

Jossen reluctantly takes up the rear.  _This is magic, but to what purpose?_ Jossen thinks, trying to use reason to quell his fear.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 10, 2007)

Brow furrowed in concentration, Vanden approaches the door, examining it closely before touching it. The eunuch sighs with relief as he senses the others coming along behind him.

[sblock=ooc]Anything unusual about the door itself that might set off alarm bells? Symbols, lack of handle, etc.? Also, do the sounds Vanden hears seem to be coming from the door, or just from all around him?[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2007)

ooc: sorry Trollbabe missed the post.

Edit actions:

Maugra hands Garnet the scrolls before pocketing the rest and moving on. "Here you go. Give it a shot."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 10, 2007)

"*Bloody mist. Can't see my own shadow*." Garn grumbles as he creeps after Vanden.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Brow furrowed in concentration, Vanden approaches the door, examining it closely before touching it. The eunuch sighs with relief as he senses the others coming along behind him.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Anything unusual about the door itself that might set off alarm bells? Symbols, lack of handle, etc.? Also, do the sounds Vanden hears seem to be coming from the door, or just from all around him?[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]It's not a door, it's a room full of red mist that reaches what would be the doorway. The sounds seem to be coming from inside the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2007)

Outside the doorway, Maugra casts detect chaositech, wondering if the cults have something to do with this odd room.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 10, 2007)

Vanden waits outside the doorway for a moment, allowing his companions to catch up to him. As Maugra casts her spell, he whispers to the others. "It sounds like there are at least two people in there." His tone and expression are urgent.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 10, 2007)

Garn chockes up on his spiked beat stick and nods at the door with a nasty grin, ready to rush in and bash heads first then ask questions later.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 10, 2007)

[sblock=Maugra's spell]Maugra does not detect any chaositech.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 11, 2007)

Standing near the doorway Garnet appears puzzled. "Red mist... Is it blood? This is the only way or we could go back to street level find entry to the sewers and try to find the other gang of men." A grim look comes over the young man's face. "We could always enter the mist..."
[sblock=ooc]I will cast read magic and see what spell(s) are on the scroll Maugra gave to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 11, 2007)

Fearing that their hesitation may cost them, and seeing that the half-orc at least is prepared, Vanden rushes into the room, praying that he is ready for whatever might confront them... and that it is caught unawares!

[sblock=ooc]Vanden will move into the room, and ready himself for total defense against a possible attack as he gets his bearings on the situation he finds himself in.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 11, 2007)

[sblock=Garnet]The spells rearrange themselves before Garnet's eyes. They're _chill touch_ and _detect undead_.[/sblock]
Vanden and Garn plunge into the mist. The visibility is poor -- they can only see about five feet away at any one time -- but other than that, and the unpleasant smell, it appears to be harmless. There seems to be something, perhaps an object, to the south or southeast of them.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Garn will rush south, orcish ears straining to pick up a target he can orient on.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 11, 2007)

Vanden, too, blunders off towards the southeast, seeking the sounds he heard earlier.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 11, 2007)

The pair stumble on the source of the red mist: a very grim fountain.

The mist pours forth from a skeletal dragon-shaped fountain that stands in the midst of pool located in the center of the room. The pool is full of blood, with bits of viscera floating lazily in it. An inscription in Elvish is written around the fountain's base.
[sblock=The inscription, in Elvish]The mist that surrounds you shrouds the vision. Prove now that your perception is true, and all will become clear. As the sun rises and falls so too must the dragon's horn be turned, a number of times equal to the characters in the alphabet.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 11, 2007)

The gory sight, combined with the mist and the slaughter that greeted them earlier proves too much for the young eunuch, and he vomits forth the meal he'd had earlier in the Savage Shark.

Composing himself, Vanden forces himself to read the inscription on the fountain, trying to ignore the image before him.

[sblock=ooc]A riddle. Hm, good thing Vanden speaks Elvish. How many characters are in the Elvish alphabet? Also, I presume there is a horn or something on the dragon skull on the fountain? Does it appear as if it can be moved/manipulated, and in which direction (or can I tell)?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 11, 2007)

[sblock=Elvish and the dragon skull]There are 20 characters in the Elvish alphabet.

It's a blue dragon skull -- not that the characters necessarily recognize this -- so yeah, there's a big old horn in the middle of the forehead. You'll have to try it to see if it can be turned.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 12, 2007)

Brow furrowed in concentration, Vanden muses aloud. "The elvish alphabet has twenty characters. Turn the dragon's horn twenty times "as the sun rises and falls." East to west. Does that mean counterclockwise, or towards the east?"

Turning to Garn, he asks, "What direction is east relative to us?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2007)

Maugra joins the others in the blood mist, weary of such a strange sensation.  When she sees the pool she averts her eyes and her lunch joins Vanden's with what little was left after seeing the body of the watchman earlier. 

"ugh, that way, I think." she says pointing to where she figures the bay would be from their position.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 13, 2007)

The direction Maugra points is back along the dragon's spine, if this was a real dragon skeleton.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 13, 2007)

Shrugging, Vanden grasps the horn of the dragon. "If that's east, then the horn could still turn either way." Praying to the gods, he will turn the horn counterclockwise 20 times, ending with it pointing along in the direction Maugra indicated.

[sblock=ooc]Hope that works. If it doesn't turn counterclockwise, then he'll turn it the other way, but still end in the same direction.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Brow furrowed in concentration, Vanden muses aloud. "The elvish alphabet has twenty characters. Turn the dragon's horn twenty times "as the sun rises and falls." East to west. Does that mean counterclockwise, or towards the east?"
> 
> Turning to Garn, he asks, "What direction is east relative to us?"




"*What do I look like, the @#$ing Daykeeper?*" Garn eyes the opaque mist with a snarl, his expression hunting. "*Now shut it. If there are two hiding in this mist I want to sniff them out before they put a knife in my side.*" Garn strains his ears listening for breathing or any other betraying sound.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 14, 2007)

Vanden grips the dragon's carved horn and begins turning counterclockwise. About halfway through the spins, he feels a slight hitch and hears the twanging vibration of some mechanism.

Darts fire from concealed holes within the crannies of the carved dragon skull, spraying out in all directions. Vanden, Garn and Maugra all exclaim in pain as the ancient darts find soft flesh.

[sblock=ooc]Vanden and Maugra take 2 points of damage, Garn takes 4.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 14, 2007)

Vanden gasps in pain and releases the dragon's horn. He jumps back, pulling at the darts that struck him and examining his wounds. "Is everyone all right?" he asks as he assesses the damage his companions may have suffered due to his actions.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 14, 2007)

Examining his wound, Vanden sees that it's bleeding more freely than it ought to, and the red mist seems to linger on the wound almost as if alive and hungry.


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 14, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden gasps in pain and releases the dragon's horn. He jumps back, pulling at the darts that struck him and examining his wounds. "Is everyone all right?" he asks as he assesses the damage his companions may have suffered due to his actions.



Timidly remaining outside the mist Garnet glances back down the corridor then back into the mists. "Is everything ok? Did you find something?"


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 15, 2007)

> "Oh crap," Ada says. "PALADIN!" she shouts.



Ada's shout snaps Jarem out of his cutlery-induced reverie. 

"Ada?" He turns, only glancing briefly at the bar since her voice seemed to be further away than that, and goes looking for her.

"Where are you?"


----------



## Trench (Apr 15, 2007)

"Here! Fighting giant spiders that you should be in front of not me!"

If she can, while swinging, Ada tries to back out enough to give Jarem room to enter and flank the spider.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 15, 2007)

> Ada tries to back out enough to give Jarem room to enter and flank the spider.



Jarem likes this plan - he'll slide past if possible. If not:

"Ada, back out of there. Draw it out, easy now." He'll stand to the side so as to have an angle as quickly as possible.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 16, 2007)

Ada moves out, backing against the bar. The pair are constrained as to how far they can move from the door easily.

There's a sound Ada knows to be the spider moving down, toward the open doorway.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 16, 2007)

As soon as Ada moves out, Jarem will attempt to put himself between her and the spider. 

"It's up? Down? Where am I looking?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Vanden grips the dragon's carved horn and begins turning counterclockwise. About halfway through the spins, he feels a slight hitch and hears the twanging vibration of some mechanism.
> 
> Darts fire from concealed holes within the crannies of the carved dragon skull, spraying out in all directions. Vanden, Garn and Maugra all exclaim in pain as the ancient darts find soft flesh.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Vanden and Maugra take 2 points of damage, Garn takes 4.[/sblock]




"*Son of an ogre!*" Garn lets out a string profanity.


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 16, 2007)

Standing in the hallway outside the mist Garnet again calls to his allies. "Garn? Is everything alright in there?" He looks back over his shoulder making sure the hall is still safe.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

*"!@#$ing dragon spike trap. I feel like a manticore's lunchmeat bleeding into the mist here. I hate traps*."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 16, 2007)

Vanden tears a strip of cloth from the hem of his robe, and uses it to bind the most free-flowing puncture.

He reaches for the dragon's horn once more- "As the old expression goes, 'in for a copper...'". He will continue to turn the horn through the number of rotations he estimated.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2007)

"*I'd rather go to a Jodanian choir service than stand around for this again. Gods your suicidal.*" Garn heads back out of the room while Vanden insists on pushing the mechanically trapped dragon fountain.


----------



## Trench (Apr 17, 2007)

"Up. Its coming down to the open doorway. Let's squish this thing quick."

Ada will attack and try to flank the spider at the doorway with Jarrem if possible.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 17, 2007)

> "Up. Its coming down to the open doorway. Let's squish this thing quick."
> 
> Ada will attack and try to flank the spider at the doorway with Jarem if possible.



Jarem's on the same page. Just to clarify, he is one-handing the bastard sword and using his shield.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 17, 2007)

Maugra will do her best to seal wounds that are bleeding, tearing a strip of cloth to staunch the bloodflow. She'll use Tuen's blessing if required, starting with the half-orc who seems to be bleeding the worst.

(ooc: start with Garn. Heal +6 (-2? for no healing kit, doh!) if that doesn't work, swap Assess Creature for Cure Minor)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2007)

As Maugra follows Garn out of the mist, trying to stop his bleeding, Vanden turns the horn again. Again, about halfway through his count of turns, darts fire out of the skull, but this time, they disappear harmlessly in the mist.

[sblock=Maugra and Garn]Maugra finally catches up to Garn and stops the bleeding.[/sblock]

* * *

Upstairs, there's a flash of black and yellow and suddenly, the spider, screeching and  howling, is on Jarem, attempting to bite past the shield and get at his face and neck.

Club, sword and mandibles fail to hit their mark, though, as the young paladin stumbles back against the bar, the spider glued to Jarem's shield.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2007)

Maugra will then go back to Vanden to try and help stop his bleeding wounds before staunching her own.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2007)

[sblock=Maugra and Vanden]Take 1 hit point of damage each from bleeding. Sorry, should have said in the last post.[/sblock]


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 18, 2007)

For all of the trepidation Jarem showed earlier, he seems to take a gigantic spider on his shield in stride.

"Try and hit _it_, Ada. I just bought this shield." He'll continue trying to take a swing at it.


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 18, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*I'd rather go to a Jodanian choir service than stand around for this again. Gods your suicidal.*" Garn heads back out of the room while Vanden insists on pushing the mechanically trapped dragon fountain.



Seeing Garn emerge from the mist Garnet sighs in relief. Looking the big half-orc over Garnet asks: "What happened in there? IS that mist blood or something else? Did I hear you mention something about a trap? Are we heading back to the tavern now?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2007)

"*Theres a fountain with a horned dragon head spewing out the mist. The idjit there said something about 20 elves and which way the sun rose. When he messed around with the horn it was trapped and darts shot out everywhere. Not happy with almost killing us once he started messing around with it again. He doesn't have the brains of an otyugh*."

When Garn hears the trap go off again with more darts shooting out he mutters "*idjit*." then calls out "*You still alive in there*?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 18, 2007)

Vanden purses his lips in frustration. He looks around the room again, squinting through the bloody mist as he contemplates his next move.

[sblock=ooc]Can he still hear voices around him at all? Does there appear to be any sort of other exit from the room?[/sblock]

Shrugging his shoulders at the lack of assistance from the others, Vanden says to Maugra, "You'd best step away- I'm going to try to figure this out one more time."

Once Maugra has moved safely away, Vanden will try the horn again- this time turning it clockwise.


----------



## Trench (Apr 18, 2007)

"Hold it away from your face then," Ada snaps. She steps back and winds up to slam the spider against the paladin's shield.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Maugra finishes bandaging Vanden before leaving him there and will tend to herself after she has left the room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 19, 2007)

Before turning the horn, Vanden listens, looking around.
[sblock=Vanden]There are whispers nearby and some more distant sounds. He cannot see anything through the mist, such as other exits.[/sblock]
After a moment, he begins to turn the horn in the other direction. Almost immediately, there's a subtle bit of resistance with the horn, and darts fly out of the skull one more time. The young monk is ready for this, though, and turns to the side just as the darts fire, and is unharmed.

* * *

Upstairs and a world away, Ada and Jarem frantically try and kill the hideous spider.

The young paladin slashes with surprising grace at his own shield with his bastard sword, the blade slicing the spider in two. Yellowish brown goo gushes over his blade as the body tumbles off his shield, and Ada skips back out of the way as the creature's parts fall to the floor, still twitching.

[sblock=XP!]Ada and Jarem each receive 50 XP.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (Apr 19, 2007)

Ada watches the twisted corpse with a grimace.

"Forget all my bitching. I'd have to throw out my shield if that gunk got on it, so you did good."


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 19, 2007)

"Actually," Jarem replies, "it's been a little embarrassing to wield such a pristine shield; it made me look soft." He grins wryly. "I have a friend who banged his against a wall until it looked like a veteran's board, but I didn't feel right about doing the same."

"I'm curious what you thought was in here, but honestly I'm still more curious about the cutlery. I don't know about you, but I've never seen or heard anything like it."


----------



## Trench (Apr 19, 2007)

"You want to fight it out with angry spirits be my guest. There was something moving in there. And not the spider."

Ada peers into the room cautiously to see if she can see the creepy movements under the blanket she saw earlier.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 19, 2007)

Jarem sighs. "If I wanted to do this alone, I would've come alone. We can check in here first."

He'll hang with Ada as she investigates the room.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 19, 2007)

His third attempt to figure out the statue trap a dismal failure, Vanden gives up and attempts something new. He makes his way over to the walls and slowly starts to explore the clouded chamber, using all senses available to him and running his hands over the walls.

[sblock=ooc]Vanden will ease his way slowly along the wall, hoping the combination of using his hands to search and a more close-up viewpoint will reveal some other exit from the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 20, 2007)

With the pair knowing what they know now, looking again, the "blanket" in the store room is revealed as a large dense spiderweb, teaming with hundreds of newly hatched spiders.

* * *

On his way back to the wall, Vanden's foot scrapes against something on the floor. Looking down, he sees it's not an object that he heard, but a circle enscribed in the floor.

Unfamiliar characters dance along the inner and outer edge of the 10-foot diameter circle.

As the young monk examines the circle, a woman's voice whispers in his ear: "Find me, free me ..."

Looking around, he sees no one else within the red mist.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

*Garn*

"*Oh yeah, the fountain is in a pool filled with blood and guts and has writing around the edges. The idjit said 'turn the dragon's horn 20 times as the sun rises and falls' like he was reading from a book and something about 20 elvish characters. Then he set off a hail of darts. Repeatedly. He's going to get himself and everybody around him killed*."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 20, 2007)

Vanden kneels to examine the circle more closely. He is careful not to touch it, remembering Garn's experience in the antechamber down the hall. "Garnet, Maugra," he calls out to the others, "There is something here I think you should take a look at- you might be able to make more of it than I am able."

[sblock=ooc]Vanden will make a knowledge (religion) check as he examines the circle, on the off chance it might have some kind of divine significance instead of arcane. Anything about it seem familiar from religious mythology or ritual?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 21, 2007)

The circle appears to be the same set of inscriptions, written in a language Vanden does not know, once inside the other. Each has been rendered in a decorative fashion, with the letters curved over at the top, suggesting the waves of the Whitewind Sea.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 22, 2007)

"Do you care enough to find a torch or something to burn these out? Oh, wait." Jarem looks around to confirm that the building is made of wood. "Scratch that. Do you care enough to spend time crushing these underfoot, or shall we move on?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Maugra will move in and draw from her own knowledge to see if she can read/understand anything that Vanden has missed.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 22, 2007)

Maugra feels her way through the red mist to the dragon skull fountain and, just to the east of it, the inscription on the floor. But the languages aren't ones she can read, although she immediately appreciates the craftsmanship of both items. If the inscriptions had been written in a proper language, she'd swear they were made by dwarves.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

"What was the inscription again? 


			
				Inscription said:
			
		

> The mist that surrounds you shrouds the vision. Prove now that your perception is true, and all will become clear. As the sun rises and falls so too must the dragon's horn be turned, a number of times equal to the characters in the alphabet.




What if the first part has something to do with the trap. The mist is made of blood, you dont think we need to annoint the horn with the blood in the basin first do you?" Maugra says squimishly. "You know shroud it with the mist?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 22, 2007)

With a deep sigh Garnet steps into the mist. "This is a bad idea..." Moving his way through the red mists until he finds his companions. Seeing the markings on the floor Garnet closes his eyes and gains his focus. Opening his eyes he casts a spell (_ooc= read magic_) in hopes of reading the floor (_ooc= spellcraft_).


----------



## Trench (Apr 22, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> "Do you care enough to find a torch or something to burn these out? Oh, wait." Jarem looks around to confirm that the building is made of wood. "Scratch that. Do you care enough to spend time crushing these underfoot, or shall we move on?"




"If there isn't anything else in here, sure. You can even talk to your dead girlfriend back there if you like."

Ada searches the area just to make sure nothing else is around, afterwards she'll follow Jarem.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> What if the first part has something to do with the trap. The mist is made of blood, you dont think we need to annoint the horn with the blood in the basin first do you?" Maugra says squimishly. "You know shroud it with the mist?"




Vanden shrugs. "Perhaps, though I'm not certain I'd like to try again just yet."

Seeing Garnet join them by the circle on the floor, he smiles slightly. "Hopefully you can shed some light on these markings, Garnet. They are in no language I speak- perhaps they are magical?"

He looks towards the doorway, to see if he can still see either the half-orc or Jossen. Almost as an afterthought, to Maugra and Garnet, the eunuch asks, "Do either of you hear whispering or voices?"


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 23, 2007)

Jarem pokes around the room as well, although it'd be a stretch to say he's searching; mostly, he's trying not to show any impatience. Once Ada is ready, he'll carefully heft his shield in front of him and move back into the 'cutlery' room.

"Hello? Is there some way I can help you?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2007)

"No I don't hear anything Vanden. Is Coraithe talking to you alone?" asks Maugra feeling it best to suppose that its the ghost rather than her companion seccumbing to insanity.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "What was the inscription again?
> 
> 
> What if the first part has something to do with the trap. The mist is made of blood, you dont think we need to annoint the horn with the blood in the basin first do you?" Maugra says squimishly. "You know shroud it with the mist?"




"*Of course its part of the trap, makes it harder to dodge darts. Does it say anything about anointing? No. Does it say anything about shrouding? No. Stupid riddles. If the fountain is spewing mist then stop the fountain to clear the mist. A few good whacks should take care of that. Anybody got a hammer*?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 24, 2007)

Garnet feels his eyes slip in and out of focus, allowing him to understand arcane formulas ... but the inscriptions on the floor don't seem to be anything of the sort.

* * *

Upstairs, Jarem returns to the kitchen, but his voice echoes on an empty room. The knives remain where they are, whether it's on the table or embedded in the doorframe.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Whiz- back on the dragon horn issue- does it turn any other way than the way Vanden tried manipulating it? Specifically, could he tell whether or not it might be able to push it back and forth, like a pump sort of? Head to tail, as opposed to circular, like he had been trying it?[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (Apr 24, 2007)

"There was a funny smell inside, last we checked. Be interesting to see where that came from."

Ada cautiously walks in, holding her shield in front of her massive frame.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 24, 2007)

"Vanden, what if we tried turning it the way you had started to (counterclockwise I believe) a number of times equal to the number of letters in the word Alphabet.  That'd only be 8.  I think the darts came out after you had turned further than that." offers Maugra.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 24, 2007)

"Smell?"

Jarem sniffs around and will try to follow any scent he discovers. Barring that, he will collect up the cutlery to see if that provokes any ghostly activity.  He's learned his lesson, though - to the best of his ability he will maintain vigilance as he moves about the room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 24, 2007)

Vanden gingerly pokes at the dragon horn. It only appears to rotate, not move in any other direction.

* * *

Ada and Jarem explore the kitchen. Try as they might, however, they cannot find the source of the awful smell, and the kitchen remains quiet this time around.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 24, 2007)

"What the... Ada, this place doesn't make any sense. Come on, let's go back to the front door and try to find some sort of trail or... I don't know, _something_ to explain what's going on here."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 24, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Vanden, what if we tried turning it the way you had started to (counterclockwise I believe) a number of times equal to the number of letters in the word Alphabet.  That'd only be 8.  I think the darts came out after you had turned further than that." offers Maugra.




Vanden rubs his chin as he considers Maugra's suggestion. "Or, perhaps it means the number of characters in 'the alphabet'- the entire phrase. Which would be..." He does some mental arithmetic, "Seven letters."

"Anyone else have a suggestion?"


----------



## Trench (Apr 25, 2007)

'Fine by me. wait..."

((How do you do those little boxes anyway? Whiz, are there floorboards, as in a wooden floor?))


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden rubs his chin as he considers Maugra's suggestion. "Or, perhaps it means the number of characters in 'the alphabet'- the entire phrase. Which would be..." He does some mental arithmetic, "Seven letters."
> 
> "Anyone else have a suggestion?"




"*Seven? Huh? Sevens less than eight. Whatever. How many times did you crank it before it shot out? I was listening for other people you said you heard. I don't hear anything in here but us*."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 25, 2007)

"Start with seven, stop after you get that far. If that doesn't work, then we'll try eight." replies Maugra. "You'd best do that while Garn and I move out of the way as you seem better able to avoid those darts."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Vanden rubs his wounded arm unconsciously at Maugra's dubious claim, but nods. "Garnet, you and your familiar had best move a safe distance away as well." When the room is cleared of the others, Vanden will try the new solution, turning the horn counterclockwise 7 times.


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 25, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden rubs his wounded arm unconsciously at Maugra's dubious claim, but nods. "Garnet, you and your familiar had best move a safe distance away as well." When the room is cleared of the others, Vanden will try the new solution, turning the horn counterclockwise 7 times.



Avoiding the question as to whether or not he hears voices, Garnet nods to Vanden and then backs away. "Becareful Van..."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 25, 2007)

The dragon horn is rotated seven times. Nothing happens. After a moment, there's a quiet sound, like that of a mechanism resetting.

* * *

Upstairs, Ada and Jarem look around the front of the room once more. A flash of lighting from outside reflects on a number of wet footprints leading downstairs.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 26, 2007)

Dismayed, Vanden steps back from the fountain. "I'm afraid we are out of luck- it didn't work," he calls to the others in the hallway.


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 26, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Dismayed, Vanden steps back from the fountain. "I'm afraid we are out of luck- it didn't work," he calls to the others in the hallway.



"Well if that trap did not trigger maybe it did work but the result is not visable?" Garnet strains his eyes in the mist. "Maybe it opened something?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2007)

"Try 8 turns this time." replies Maugra.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 26, 2007)

Trying his luck a final (but hopefully not fatal) time, Vanden turns the horn 8 times.


----------



## Trench (Apr 26, 2007)

Ada raises an eyebrow. "Think someone is trying to tell us something?"

Ada makes her way toward the footprints.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 26, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Trying his luck a final (but hopefully not fatal) time, Vanden turns the horn 8 times.



Vanden turns the horn eight times. There's a soft click and then silence. After a moment, everyone realizes it's quieter than it had been before: The fountain has stopped spewing the bloody mist, although it will take a minute or so before it dissipates.
[sblock=XP!]100 bonus XP to Maugra for coming up with the solution, and 50 XP for Vanden for being the crash test dummy repeatedly.

The darts didn't fire after the third time because the mechanism had run out of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 27, 2007)

Vanden breathes a sigh of relief, tells his body it doesn't have to be prepared to jump out of the way again. "That did it! Maugra, your solution worked!" 

He moves back to the circle on the floor as he waits for the mist to evaporate, hoping that the inscription truly will become "clear" as the writing on the fountain indicated.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

Garn peers through the dissipating mist, looking to see if anything is revealed. "*Stupid !@#$ing puzzles. Now what?*"


----------



## Trollbabe (Apr 27, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Garn peers through the dissipating mist, looking to see if anything is revealed. "*Stupid !@#$ing puzzles. Now what?*"



 Garnet grins as he sees the puzzle has been solved! Garnet nods agreeing with Garn. "Yeah what next?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

Garn will go over and see if any of the darts are worth recovering.


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 27, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Ada raises an eyebrow. "Think someone is trying to tell us something?"
> 
> Ada makes her way toward the footprints.




Jarem follows after, but he replies "May I point out that those are _wet_ footprints? The doors were broken from the inside, and it's not raining in here. . ."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 27, 2007)

The mist dissipates as Garn seeks out the darts, which turn out to be unsuitable for a person to throw, and are clearly designed to be fired by the fountain mechanism.

As the room clears of the mist and everyone's wounds begin to clot properly, the full dimensions of the chamber are revealed: It's a 25' by 50' foot room, running east to west. The fountain and the circle together take up the majority of the room. Looking around, Maugra recognizes a number of subtle structural elements that seem to identify the builders as Stonelost dwarves. 

In the middle of the eastern wall, a five foot tunnel exits the room through an archway decorated with an oceanic motif, but whatever lies beyond is in darkness too deep to penetrate from here.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2007)

"Very nicely done Vanden. This looks dwarven, though I can't imagine why the Stonelost dwarves would build something so disgusting.  Shall we then?" motions Maugra twards the archway. 

(ooc: can she see into it with darkvision?)


----------



## Trench (Apr 29, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> Jarem follows after, but he replies "May I point out that those are _wet_ footprints? The doors were broken from the inside, and it's not raining in here. . ."




"Well then we should find out who was so eager to come into this dump, shouldn't we?"


----------



## Pitchwife (Apr 29, 2007)

> "Well then we should find out who was so eager to come into this dump, shouldn't we?"



"I'm not saying no, Ada. Just pointing out that we're losing focus a bit. Anyway, you thought this was a good idea before, sooooo..."

Jarem will try to slip past Ada to lead the way down the stairs, shield raised protectively.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 1, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Very nicely done Vanden. This looks dwarven, though I can't imagine why the Stonelost dwarves would build something so disgusting.  Shall we then?" motions Maugra twards the archway.



Nodding in agreement with Maugra's comments on the fountain Garnet edges past her with his lantern shedding light into the new tunnel.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 1, 2007)

Moving carefully, Ada and Jarem descend to the cellar of  the Ten Bells. A pair of doors, each without obvious interior handles, stand open, one to the north, one to the south. Footprints in the somewhat sandy floor show multiple persons have come down the stairs and moved between both doors.

* * *

Maugra squints into the darkness and gasps in horror just as Garnet's lamp illuminates the short five-foot tunnel beyond the archway and the room beyond.

The little chamber chills the heart. There is an overwhelming sense of pure evil emanating from it, a hatred so deep that searching for its root cause is like yelling down a bottomless well. The walls are decorated with crude fetishes crafted of bits of flesh, hair, bone, and organs. Stinking viscera is smeared across almost every surface. Simple furnishings fill the room: a chest, a ramshackle table, and a pile of humanoid and animal pelts that seems to act as a bed. In a disorganized array across the tabletop and floor are jars containing preserved organs and a gruesome collection of body parts wrapped in bloodied rags. Mixed in with the remains are instruments of terror, all the items one would expect of a well-stocked torture chamber.

As horrifying as all this is, it fades in comparison to the wretched being standing before the group, which is like staring into the very face of terror. With its ashen pallor and leathery, weathered skin, the being looming in the light of the lantern has the appearance of a very old, emaciated man. Atop its head rests a cap, which seems to have been colored with blood instead of dye, and on its feet the creature wears over-sized iron boots. Fiery red eyes bore menacingly at Garnet, conveying such contempt it's as if it views pondscum instead of threats to its very existence.

The creature reaches long, skinny arms ending in sharp eagle's talons towards the group, beckoning them forward with a leer.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

Maugra says a prayer to Tuen under her breath, staring in horror at the room unable to turn away for some strange reason.

ooc: cast bless.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 1, 2007)

Vanden hears Maugra's gasp and steps away from his study of the pentagram on the floor. Heading towards Garnet and the dwarf, he sees the horrific figure as it reaches towards them. 

Near certitude barely overshadowing fear, the eunuch steps forward, hands held defensively in front of him. "I name thee Henry Crofter, abomination, and command thee to release the soul of Coraithe Whitetree from her terrible imprisonment in the name of all that is holy!"

[sblock=ooc]Vanden will Ready an action to take Total Defense- +4 Dodge Bonus to AC- if the creature attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2007)

Garn drops the dart and rushes after the others at the exclamations. Snarling, he pulls out a javelin, ready to hurl it when he sees a foe.


----------



## Trench (May 2, 2007)

"Looks like we aren't the only ones hanging about. Question is do we join them or avoid them?"

Ada searches the area as best she can to see if she can figure out which was of the open doors was the most recently disturbed.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 2, 2007)

Through the southern door, Ada hears some voices raised in alarm.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2007)

Upon seeing the horrific creature Garn cries out "*It's Longcoat! Die !@#$er*!"
and hurls his javelin with all the hate he can summon for the murderer of his mom. 

ooc +2 ranged 1d6+4 piercing.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 2, 2007)

As Maugra murmurs her prayer, her eyes scan the bloody room beyond the archway. Her stomach gives a lurch when she spots Akilu, dead and dissected, his black eyes staring out at her from the floor. Nearby, there's what she unwillingly realizes is a mop of curly brown hair, presumably still attached to a scalp, although the rest of the victim cannot be seen from where she currently stands. A blood-soaked garment on the floor puzzles her, but then she realizes with a start that she has not seen Jossen for a while.

Her goddess' blessing courses through her and the others, but it does little to take the chill from her bones.

Vanden moves forward defensively, warily eyeing the creature before him.

Garn's javelin, fueled by rage, wobbles and goes wide, and the creature laughs a high-pitched laugh that makes the group think of something small and helpless being tortured.

The creature whirls, his coat flying up like a massive black bat wing. He slips out of sight of through the archway, presumably waiting for the group to bring the fight to him.

[sblock=ooc]Even with the bonus from _bless_, a 9 roll is a miss. [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2007)

"Akilu, Jossen!  They're dead." she says trembling. Then Maugra draws her pistol and gets ready to move in and fire.


----------



## Pitchwife (May 2, 2007)

Jarem indicates the footprints. "Can you make heads or tails of that? Of the many reasons I've never left the city, not being able to track my dinner ranks high."



> Through the southern door, Ada hears some voices raised in alarm.




Assuming J doesn't hear it, he'll continue to nose about while waiting to see if Ada comes up with anything. If he did:

"That settles it for me, come on." Jarem will move ahead as quickly as he can while using his _detect evil_ ability, in the direction of the voices.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2007)

Garn rushes through the archway into the chamber ducking to the side opposite the way Longcoat turned so as to try to keep out of his reach if he's waiting just inside the archway with a blade ready for Garn's ribs.

ooc dodge is set to Longcoat.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 2, 2007)

Frozen in place Garnet screeches, "What was that..." Placing the lantern on the stone floor he reaches for the arcane energies inside him, summoning his defenses. He then readies his spear against the horror that lurks beyond the archway.

[sblock=ooc]Casting _shield_ on myself.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 2, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> Assuming J doesn't hear it, he'll continue to nose about while waiting to see if Ada comes up with anything. If he did:
> 
> "That settles it for me, come on." Jarem will move ahead as quickly as he can while using his _detect evil_ ability, in the direction of the voices.



[sblock=ooc]You heard it. [/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 2, 2007)

Vanden rushes alongside Garn after the cloaked figure.

[sblock=ooc]Move action, with total defense[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 3, 2007)

Ada perks and watches the paladin head full on into the most likely deadly unknown.

"We're going to die."

Ada shakes his head, hefts her club and runs after him.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 3, 2007)

Jarem and Ada move down the tunnel. A door is open in the eastern wall, a shattered skeleton on the floor amidst all sorts of strange arcane ritual material.

The noise seems to be coming from a room further down the tunnel.

* * *

Garnet's spell causes the air near him to ripple as an invisible shield of force comes into being.

Garn and Vanden race after the monstrous figure, stepping into his lair, while trying to stay out of reach. Maugra, her pistol drawn and readied, follows a moment later.

The air seems to choke them as they enter -- the very stones here seem soaked with malice and hatred and there's no place to look in the room that does not make the group want to vomit. This isn't a lair so much as it is an abattoir.

The creature makes a screeching noise, his long claws sliding each other, cleaning away the last chunks of bloody flesh, the sound like the clash of swords. He crouches, eyeing the intruders, his face a mask of rage and hatred and advances toward the unarmored young monk.


----------



## Pitchwife (May 3, 2007)

Jarem will continue using _detect evil_ and moving towards the noise.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 3, 2007)

Vanden eyes the creature warily, adopting a defensive stance. "Surrender abomination, and submit yourself to the proper judgement for your crimes," he warns, the command giving physicality to his fear and allowing him to attain focus.

[sblock=ooc]Oh, sure- pick on the guy without armor. What about the nasty half-orc, instead? 

Vanden will Ready a Stunning Fist against any attack from the monster. What are the odds it's not undead?  :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2007)

Garn gives no such warning, his own malice and hate rising up to match that of this place and this monster. Malice and hate have been his companions for most of his life and he learned long ago to meet it with his own. He says not a word but his lips draw back from his fanged teeth in a nasty snarl as he slides around to maneuver into a flanking position to force the booted freak off kiltre and watching foes from both sides. Garn then rushes the monster with his spiked beat stick in a two-handed grip raised over his head for extra force as blood streams down unnoticed from the dart wounds. As he rushes in Garn screams at his mother's killer. "*Death comes now!*"

ooc +4 melee, +2 if flanking 1d8+6 +1d6 sneak attack.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 5, 2007)

Vanden feels the world fall away from him, giving himself over to his training, waiting in silence for the creature to attack.

Garn, though, has no such patience, circling and coming at Longcoat with his morning star. But it gets lost in the whirling black coat, and he's treated to a glare from the creature that's like staring into the blaze of a forge.

And then the creature springs at Vanden, slashing at him with his claws. But the monk is ready for him, lashing out with the heel of his hand, hoping he has properly divined the anatomy of his attacker. The fist connects, striking Longcoat between the eyes. For a moment, the young monk thinks he's stunned his attacker, but Longcoat shakes it off and shrieks, slashing with long scissor-like claws.

[sblock=ooc]Vanden does 6 points of damage to Longcoat, but Longcoat rolls a truly spectacular saving throw.[/sblock]

Vanden twists away from the first slash, but the second catches him, shearing away the robe from one breast and shoulder, leaving an ugly series of gashes beneath. He spins, falling back amidst the carnage Longcoat has visited upon his other victims.

[sblock=ooc]Vanden takes 7 points of damage. He is at -1 hit points and bleeding out. He will die in 9 rounds.

And here we pause for Maugra, Garnet, Ada and Jarem.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 5, 2007)

Vanden emits a sharp choking sound, blood sputtering from his lips, then collapses to the ground, eyes glazed over.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 5, 2007)

ooc: is there a spot/heal check that would allow Maugra to know how critically injured Vanden is?  is Longcoat still in melee with Garn?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The round's not over, so at the moment, Vanden is Longcoat's target. Garn is the likely target next round, though.

Maugra can tell at a glance that it's a mortal wound. Let's call guessing how long Vanden will take to bleed out a DC 20 check, since it's more advanced than simple first aid -- it's snap judgement triage.

Rolled an 8, so Mauga just knows it's bad, not exactly _how_ bad.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 5, 2007)

Ada keeps walking toward the noise, club ready.


----------



## Pitchwife (May 5, 2007)

Jarem is also continuing to move as quickly as he can in the direction of the noise, using _detect evil_ if that is allowed. (I keep "asterixing" that because I honestly don't know how much concentration it takes to use the ability, vs. trying to walk | double move | run)


----------



## Trollbabe (May 7, 2007)

Unsure what sort of creature they have disturbed, Garnet moves to the archway.  Doing his best to strike the creature and not his allies, Garnet conjures his energies into the form of a pale beam.  Unsure if the positive energies will harm the creature. _(ooc= Cast Disrupt Undead)_


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2007)

She'll take a chance then and shoot at the monster with her readied pistol then move to try and heal Vanden. She hopes that Longcoat cares more for his own safety than bloodlust.


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2007)

With a snarl Garn swings his beat stick low, attempting to shatter Longcoat's ankles atop his wierd boots. "*I'm gonna crack your bones and suck out the marrow! I'm gonna rip your lungs out and eat them in front of you! I'm gonna break you in half and stomp your face in!"*

ooc +4 d8+6, +2 attack and +1d6 sneak attack damage if flanking


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 7, 2007)

Ada and Jarem barrel around the corner, and Jarem throws up a hand in pain. The space through the doorway on the far side of the room radiates evil stronger than any Jarem has felt in his young life.

Through the opening, they see a group engaged in battle with a hideous creature in a long coat, heavy boots and a dark red cap.

A pale beam of light blasts from the finger of a young spell-caster, but has no apparent effect on the creature.

There's a deafening noise and brilliant flash of light as a female dwarf fires off a dragon pistol at the creature. It roars in pain, but the wound is less severe than she would have expected, to judge by her expression.

And then the creature's wounds begin to knit further ...

[sblock=ooc]Maugra does 9 points of damage, but it ends up only doing 4 points of damage, mysteriously!

Vanden's wound against Longcoat is likewise diminished by the creature's damage reduction.

Longcoat then heals 2 points of damage.

At the end of this round, Longcoat's total damage taken is only 3 ...

New round begins.[/sblock]
Garn slams Longcoat with his morningstar, sending a spray of dark blood splatting against one wall. The creature shrieks with rage and turns on the half-orc.

[sblock=ooc]Garn does 9 total damage to Longcoat, reduced to 4.

We pause now for everyone else. Longcoat attacks Tuesday at 2:30 p.m. PST. Get your actions in before then, or go after him in the initiative order.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 8, 2007)

"Damn it, this thing is unnatural!" says Maugra as she holsters her pistol and then tries to see if she can get Vanden out of the creature's reach to heal him without putting herself in too much of harms way.


----------



## Trench (May 8, 2007)

Ada is shocked to see the battle, but seeing her flapping coat steels her nerve.

"Well, I think we're here."

She takes a deep breath and looks to Jarem. "Try not to die paladin," she says.

She leaps into the fray next to the ugly half-orc, hopefully flanking the creature. Brandishing her club, she screams as she puts her considerable weight into it.

((+1 to power attack please))


----------



## Voadam (May 8, 2007)

"*Get in here you cowards before he heals up*!"

When Ada rushes in on Longcoat Garn takes advantage of the distraction to try to smash the redcap's temple with his beat stick.

Flanking +6 1d8+6+1d6


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 8, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Garn's already gone this round: No lapping everyone else!

We're still waiting to hear what Garnet and Jarem are going to do, then we'll resolve the round and THEN Garn will put the smack down again.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 8, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Garn has lots of anger. His rage does not know the bounds of mere ROUNDS, man![/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 8, 2007)

Taking advantage of Longcoat's distraction, Maugra moves carefully and grabs the bleeding Vanden, dragging him away, leaving behind a bloody streak on the floor.

A stranger leaps past her as she does, a massive, screaming woman with a club, almost a matched set with the half-orc on the far side of their mutual foe.

[sblock=ooc]Ada does 10 points of damage, reduced to 5 after damage reduction. Longcoat is up to 12 points of damage now.[/sblock]

The creature slashes at Garn, screaming in rage and pain, but only one claw connects, but it's a vicious hit, and only Garn's fast reflexes prevent his throat from being torn entirely out, although bright blood gushes down his torso.

[sblock=ooc]Garn takes 8 points of damage and is now disabled, but still standing.

Now we wait on Garnet and Jarem. Once they act, the next round begins.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (May 9, 2007)

Garnet continues to channel energy through him. His body contorts and another spell leaps from his extended arms. _(ooc= Casting Daze)_ "This ought to ring your bell! Whatever you are!"


----------



## Pitchwife (May 9, 2007)

If the spacing allows, Jarem will charge. Otherwise, he'll move in, offering a flank if he can, and attack. He drops his detect evil to avoid the splitting headache.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 9, 2007)

Longcoat shakes his head, clearing it of Garnet's enchantment with a snarl.

And then Jarem slams into him, his bastard sword slashing through the swirling black coat, exposing pale flesh and, beneath it, blackish blood and pale stone-like bones.

But the blow is not the nearly mortal one the young paladin expected and, to his horror, Longcoat's flesh begins to knit before his eyes.

[sblock=ooc]Jarem deals 9 points of damage to Longcoat, reduced to 4 via damage reduction.

Longcoat heals 2 points of damage.

Longcoat has suffered a total of 14 points of damage.

Vanden is at -2 hit points and bleeding out. He will die in 8 rounds.

NEW ROUND BEGINS. Voadam, now that Garn is disabled, I'll let you revise your action, if you want.

Post your actions by 6:30 p.m. PST Wednesday to go before Longcoat in the initiative order.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 9, 2007)

"Sonuva!" Ada snarls as she watches he half-orc stumble backward holding his sliced neck. "What are you waiting for paladin? SMITE THE BASTARD!" She roars as puts everything she has into the blow.

((Ada power attacks again, -2 to hit, +2 to damage)


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

One hand slapped to his bleeding neck Garn spews forth a last curse "*!@#$ing  die.*" and puts the hand back on his spiked beat stick trying to take a last swing at Longcoat before he goes under but feels his eyes start to glaze and his body start to slump from blood loss.

ooc [sblock]Garn was down to 4 hp from the darts, so I think he is unconscious now and needing to make stabilization rolls. If not then Garn takes one more swing with the flanking and drives himself to -1.  +6 d8+6+d6 [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Longcoat shakes his head, clearing it of Garnet's enchantment with a snarl.



 So do I think Longcoat was immune or did he just appear to save vs. the attack? Or is that information impossible to know? This will help with my decision for my next action.[/sblock]


----------



## Pitchwife (May 9, 2007)

> "What are you waiting for paladin? SMITE THE BASTARD!"




"And here I thought my vows of chastity and poverty would keep me from taking a wife," Jarem mutters, all the while bobbing and weaving with his opponent. More loudly, he calls out "you just watch yourself, will you?"

(But yes, _smite evil_ please. +2 to hit, +1 damage)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 9, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC] So do I think Longcoat was immune or did he just appear to save vs. the attack? Or is that information impossible to know? This will help with my decision for my next action.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]That was "he saved" flavor text. [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2007)

Maugra will use her one remaining orison to at least stop Vanden's bleeding.

ooc: swap assess creature with cure minor wound.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 10, 2007)

Ada's club collides heavily with Longcoat, almost knocking him off his feet.

[sblock=ooc]Ada hits for 10 points of damage, reduced to 5 by damage reduction. Unconfirmed critical hit.[/sblock]

As Garn feels the world going cold and black around him, he swings one last time at the creature before him, but it does no good.

[sblock=ooc]Garn loses a hit point of damage even as he whiffs his swing.[/sblock]

Jarem swings at Longcoat, putting his faith and strength into it, but his sword slashes only through the coat, not the creature itself.

In the doorway, Maugra murmurs a prayer to the Mother of Machines and the complex machine that is Vanden's body stops its bleeding and he stabilizes.

Longcoat wheels toward Ada, eyes bright with fury, slashing at her with both claws, both finding flesh beneath the chain shirt.

[sblock=ooc]Two hits, for a total of 12 (!) points of damage.

Waiting on Garnet to end the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (May 10, 2007)

With his inner gate to arcane energy still opened Garnet again summons his spell energies. He thrusts his hands towards Longcoat in a violent manner. (ooc=casting Daze) "He keeps resisting me!"

[sblock=Spell Focus] Just remembered enchantment is my focus so the DC for Daze is raised by 1 if it matters.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2007)

Garn's lips pull back in a snarl, but before he can curse any more the floor rises to meet him.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 11, 2007)

For what seems like an eternity, Garnet can't tell whether his spell worked, but then Longcoat sort of shakes his head and stands in a momentary stupor, not helpless, but not attacking either.

[sblock=ooc]Daze barely worked!

Longcoat heals 2 hit points of damage. He has suffered a total of 17 points of damage.

Garn is at -1 hit points and bleeding out. He will die in nine rounds.

NEW ROUND BEGINS.

Sorry for the delay. Work is kicking my butt, and I was cranking on work to be able to get out of here at a decent time on Friday, since my parents are coming down.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 11, 2007)

"Gods!" Ada reels back. Given her size, people often went out of their way NOT to injure her- even in the Warrens. To have that invulnerability so casually brushed aside, as well as being hurt worse than she's ever been... well that's an eye-opener.

"BASTARD!" She shouts, swinging her club again.

((This'll probably be my last one guys. Let's hope I make it count. Power attack, -2 to hit +2 to damage)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2007)

Maugra sacrifices her last blessing from Tuen to heal Garn.

ooc: swap sanctuary for cure light on Garn.


----------



## Pitchwife (May 11, 2007)

"Ada! Get out of there!"

Jarem attacks again, adjusting to either provide a flank or, if that's not possible, putting himself between this thing and an exit.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 12, 2007)

Now the target of Longcoat's bloodlust, Ada swings her club again, spitting a curse at the creature, but swings wide.

Meanwhile, Maugra's second prayer causes Garn's wounds to knit just enough to stop the blood loss.

From Longcoat's side, Jarem's bastard sword suddenly comes rushing in, and he causes the creature to scream out in pain as he draws blood.

[sblock=ooc]Jarem does 8 points of damage, reduced to 3 by Longcoat's damage reduction on an unconfirmed critical hit.

Dazed, Longcoat does not attack this round.

Pausing for Garnet.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2007)

Garn's gurgling breathing comes stronger as his bleeding lessens and he looks more hale.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 14, 2007)

Seeing his spell worked Garnet grins and repeats the arcane movements and gestures. _(ooc= Casting Daze again.)_


----------



## Pitchwife (May 14, 2007)

Jarem will attack, then move backwards (assuming he can move back 10') up to 30'.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 14, 2007)

[sblock=Garn health update]Maugra heals Garn of 5 hit points, bringing him back to 1 hit point.[/sblock]

Garnet repeats his spell and grins when he sees Longcoat again seems dazed by his enchantment.

[sblock=ooc]You are a lucky, lucky, LUCKY caster. Longcoat should have shrugged both of those off.

Longcoat heals 2 hit points to finish the round at 18 points of damage taken.

NEW ROUND BEGINS.[/sblock]

Jarem slashes at Longcoat with his bastard sword, dealing him a powerful blow before dancing back out of range.

[sblock=ooc]Jarem does 9 points of damage! ... Reduced to 4 by Longcoat's damage reduction.

Pausing for Garn, Ada, Maugra, Garnet.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 14, 2007)

Vanden slowly blinks his way back to consciousness, trying to find his focus in the midst of the din of melee. He slowly edges back from the combat towards the hallway, pushing himself to some degree of safety.

[sblock=ooc]Just realized- with Maugra's _cure minor wounds_ Vanden's at 0 hp, so is merely disabled at this point. He'll Withdraw from the room, leaving it to the others to finish things off while he formulates some other plan.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 15, 2007)

"That's the way to do it!" Ada shouts out at the paladin and the unknown spellcaster behind her. She takes another swing and tries not to cry out from the tearing of her wound as she does so.

[sblock]((Another power attack, but let's make it -1/+1 to try to actually hit it...))[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 15, 2007)

Garn stands up, shaking his head. Seeing the dazed Longcoat he gets a wicked smile on his face and smashes his spiked beat stick against the back of the madman's head.

ooc move action stand up standard action attack while flanking +6 d6+6+1d6

"*Let's see the color of your brains under that @#$ing hat!*"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

With a moments rest (and a quick check to make sure no one is bleeding to death) Maugra steps back and loads her dragonpistol again.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 15, 2007)

Dizzy from the drain of arcane power Garnet concentrates and steadies himself. "I can't keep him dazed any longer... If you are going to finish him I suggest you do it now!" Garnet draws his light crossbow and loads it.

The voice in his head begins to laugh... _"Some avenger you are... your mother's murderer will go unpunished!"_


----------



## Pitchwife (May 15, 2007)

Jarem twirls his sword once, takes a deep breath, and charges again. "Let's finish this thing."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2007)

Having the time to fire, she'll shoot her pistol at Longcoat once it's ready.

(ooc: forgot that the dragon pistol is a move action to reload)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 16, 2007)

As Vanden creeps away from the battle, Ada's club rips at Longcoat's jacket, but does not connect with flesh and bone. Bloody and enraged, Garn does no better.

There's a roar of fire and noise as Maugra fires her dragon pistol again, but Longcoat seems either unhit or unhurt.

Then Garnet's crossbow bolt flies through the air, and the bolt lands in Longcoat's thigh with a wet sound.

[sblock=ooc]Everyone misses but Garnet, who does 7 points of damage, reduced to 2 points of damage by Longcoat's damage reduction.

Longcoat heals 2 hit points, bringing his total hit point damage taken to 22.

NEW ROUND BEGINS[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2007)

"*Turn around freak! Let's try this again*." Garn now goes for an overhead swing, hoping to connect with the red hat wearing madman's head at the temple and avoid his swirling coat. He ignores the ragged but partially healed wound at his neck.

+6 d6+6+1d6 at 1 hp


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2007)

Lock and load! Maugra loads her weapon and fires again, hoping to hit this time.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 16, 2007)

[sblock=Longcoat's attack will be delayed]I have meetings from 4:30 p.m. until (realistically) after 10 tonight, so Longcoat's attack will be delayed from the planned 6 p.m. smackdown. Half of the folks have posted, but please do so before my meetings are over, if you have not.[/sblock]


----------



## Pitchwife (May 17, 2007)

[I'm not sure if I posted out of turn or if I missed like everybody else last round. If J charged last round, he'll simply attack again. Otherwise, we'll resolve the charge. ]

...


----------



## Trench (May 17, 2007)

"Keep at him! We got the bastard!"

Ada tries to swing with her all, hoping it manages to connect this time.

[sblock]Power attack -2 to hit, +2 to damage[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (May 17, 2007)

Amazed that he actually hit, Garnet quickly reloads his crossbow and fires again!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 17, 2007)

Vanden weakly rises to a full standing position in the hallway. From his vantage point, he attempts to examine the room amidst the chaos, searching for- perhaps- a clue to this terror's weaknesses, or some remnant of a former victim that might help the heroes' cause.

[sblock=ooc]Long shot, to be sure, but Vanden will make a Spot check (+2) to see if there is anything interesting or unusual in Longcoat's chamber. Specifically, he's looking for some kind of weapon or something that might tie to Coraithe Whitetree.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2007)

ooc: there is a wavvy dagger at Maugra's hip that they found in the other room...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2007)

Jarem races forward with a roar, slashing at Longcoat, sending a strip of coat flapping against the wall.

[sblock=ooc]Jarem does 7 points of damage, reduced to 2 by damage reduction.[/sblock]

Garn's blow misses once more, although the roar of sound and flame from Maugra's pistol keeps him from being able to tell for a moment. The ringing in his ears hasn't stopped when he sees Longcoat collapse and fold forward, his tattered coat spilling out around him, soaked with the bloodpool seeping from the creature's body.

Ada stands over him, her club in her hands, Longcoat's blood and bits of flesh clinging to her weapon.

[sblock=ooc]Ada does 16 points of damage, reduced to 11 points of damage. Longcoat is dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 18, 2007)

Ada's face is red and sweating as she struggles to restrain her breathing. She spits on the body.

"Mess with my whores will you?" she snarls. Then her face goes blank. 

"Ow." she says, as the adrenaline leaves her body. She sits roughly on the ground and holds her side.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 18, 2007)

"Is he dead? I mean really dead..." The young teen stands motionless staring at the corpse of Longcoat. A single tear running over his cheek while he stares down his loaded crossbow.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2007)

Garn knocks the bloody hat off of Longcoat and stares at the man's face with a grimace of hatred across his own. He watches for any sign of Loncoat recuperating, the beat stick at the ready.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 18, 2007)

Vanden staggers into the room, keeping a wary eye on Longcoat for any signs of sudden life.

"Have care, everyone- if this was Crofter, then he's already lived beyond his  years, and might not be above strange resurrections."

He turns to the newcomers, and inclines his head gratefully. "Thank you, strangers- your assistance was most timely."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2007)

Maugra holsters her smoking pistol patting it as she does. "Everyone all right?"

ooc: I don't think we had anyone still lying on the ground, do we?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I believe everyone is alive, although Vanden is at 0 hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2007)

ooc: all I've got left is my Heal skill, so he'll have to live with 0 for a bit. 

"Vanden, you look pale, you should sit down and take it easy." Maugra says seeing him try to stand and help.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 18, 2007)

Vanden shakes his head at Maugra's suggestion. "I can't rest yet- we've still got to find a way to release Coraithe Whitetree's spirit, or I have a terrible feeling that Longcoat's reign of murder will not end."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2007)

"Alright, just take it easy." she replies with a concerned motherly tone.  Turning to the two new comers, "Thank you for helping. It would appear that this Longcoat was no where near human as we'd guessed.  I'm Maugra Ironcrane, devout of Tuen, mother of Machines."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2007)

With peace and quiet having descended on the room at last, the group is able to look around, and immediately regrets it. Even before the fight, the room is more grisly and horrifying than they'd thought at first glance, but two things jump out at them:

First, there's a long iron-bladed scythe leaning against one corner, its blade reddish with a mix of rust and caked on blood.

Beneath it, a freshly skinned severed head rests on an ironbound chest.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 19, 2007)

"I hight Vanden," the eunuch introduces himself, following Maugra's prompt. further reply is cut off as he takes in the carnage of the room. "Gods..." he mutters, as he notices the head for the first time.

[sblock=ooc]Grant, Akilu, or Jossen? Or someone else entirely? Also- does Longcoat appear to be healing yet, or still non-mobile?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 19, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The head is skinned. It appears to have been human. Akilu's head is still attached to his nearby corpse.

Longcoat is face-down and immobile in a pool of blood.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 19, 2007)

"Ada," she says without looking at the others. She winces as she stands. "And if no one else is going to do it..."

She searches the body.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 19, 2007)

Garnet gags a little and looks to the new comers. "Garnet... thanks for the help." He raises his arm up over his mouth as he looks about the room.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2007)

Far too much for Maugra, she'd void her stomach were there anything left in it. Instead she'll remove the room from her sight and face the corridor, speaking to those inside while facing the opposite direction. "I know you are on to something Vanden, just be careful. I wish I could do more, but I have expended Tuen's power for today. Do either of you have anything that might help our friend, he's a bit too pale for my liking?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 21, 2007)

Searching the body, Ada turns up several grizzly momentos -- she's sorry once she's identified a fleshy blob as an ear -- and a small iron key.


----------



## Trench (May 22, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Searching the body, Ada turns up several grizzly momentos -- she's sorry once she's identified a fleshy blob as an ear -- and a small iron key.




Ada smiles as she holds up the key to the others. "Here we go," she says. She walks over to the chest and looks at it warily. "This thing isn't going to bite my head off is it? We've had cutlery take shots at us already tonight."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 22, 2007)

"I should be careful if I were you," Vanden warns. "Longcoat- or Crofter, or whoever this is- has a tendency to use traps. We had the misfortune of discovering that for ourselves in a room back that way." He waves offhandedly towards the fountain room behind them.

Not seeing anything that seems to tie to the ghost, he calls out softly, "Coraithe Whitetree- are you still with us? Your murderer is at last slain."


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Ada smiles as she holds up the key to the others. "Here we go," she says. She walks over to the chest and looks at it warily. "This thing isn't going to bite my head off is it? We've had cutlery take shots at us already tonight."




Garn stomps on Longcoats face with his bootheel. "*That's for mom you #$%^." * He turns to Ada "*Yeah, it could. There was a dart thrower earlier and mist that sucked your blood as we bled, why not a chest that bites. Just use your left hand to open it so you still have your right if it does bite*."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 23, 2007)

"We have no one who is suited to finding traps, I will endeavor to prevent lasting harm from befalling anyone who wishes to try the chest." says Maugra, her back still turned to the room.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2007)

"*Go on, open it*." Garn wipes blood from his neck and flicks it onto the floor. "*Don't worry sweetie. We'll drag your unconscious body out if anything bad happens and stop the bleeding. The dwarf's good at that*."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 23, 2007)

As the others debate about who is going to open the chest, Vanden searches the rest of the room more thoroughly.

[sblock=ooc]Anything with any kinds of arcane symbols on them? Something that looks similar to the pentagram in the last room by any chance?[/sblock]

If he fails to turn up anything interesting, he will rest for a moment, then go back into the room with the fountain.


----------



## Trench (May 24, 2007)

Ada gestures rudely to the half-orc before snorting and unlocking the chest with the key.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2007)

Vanden looks through the room, and is sorry he did. Although Longcoat was apparently endlessly creative with the mutilations and humiliations of his victims -- at least some of whom appear to have been alive for some of the torture, based on the bloody hand and footprints -- his interests do not seem to have extended into arcane magic.

And then, with a click, Ada turns the key in the lock and opens the iron strongbox. Insider are yet more vile momentos of Longcoat's -- what separates them from the others, none can or want to guess -- as well as treasures of a more conventional sort, including gold and silver coins, a silver ring carved with dolphins and a pair of leaded glass flasks containing dark watery liquid.


----------



## Trollbabe (May 28, 2007)

"So what is our next move? Are we sure we can even put the spirit woman to rest?" Garnet lowers his arm as the nausea passes. "Perhaps we have already done all that can be done..."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

"Any more clues to our murderer's identity? Is he as inhuman as he was during battle?" asks Maugra not willing to try and search the body of Longcoat herself.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 29, 2007)

Vanden shakes his head, dismayed. "Nothing- there is nothing that ties this creature to the murderer of Coraithe Whitetree that I can see. I believe my earlier suspicions about this being a copycat killer were correct. I don't believe this was Henry Crofter."

He leans against the wall for a moment, resting, then- "Perhaps those men in the inaccessible room might shed some light on things, if they still linger?"


----------



## Trench (May 29, 2007)

"Why bother?" Ada says. She looks up to the sudden glances from the others. "The killer is dead?.The wh-women are safe. And we have this," Ada points to the coin and treasure in the chest, while picking up a bloody trophy and tossing it out onto the floor. "It'll take some cleaning, but I'd say we're done. Any arcane types care to take a guess on this?" Ada holds up the ring.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 29, 2007)

With a shriek, Longcoat -- his wounds partially healed -- springs from the floor, leaping at Garn. One claw catches the half-orc in a previously sheared-away portion of his armor, and fresh blood spatters the wall. The half-orc folds to the floor, unconscious and bleeding out.

[sblock=ooc]Garn takes 5 points of damage, bringing him to -4. He is bleeding out and will die in 6 rounds.

Pausing for everyone else's action.

And never trust that a serial killer -- especially one with enhanced healing -- is dead just because he stops moving![/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2007)

"That's why!" cries Maugra as she turns to face the killer again. She hastily loads her pistol again and fires.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 30, 2007)

Vanden steps away from Longcoat towards the scythe on the wall, reaching into his pouch as he does so.

[sblock=ooc]I knew he wasn't dead, darn it! Should've done something about it, though, I suppose. Anyway, 5 foot step towards the scythe, and Vanden will remove his tindertwig from his belt pouch.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (May 30, 2007)

"What the-?" Ada leaps up and takes a swing at Longcoat with her club.

((More Power Attack,-2/+2))


----------



## Trollbabe (May 30, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> With a shriek, Longcoat -- his wounds partially healed -- springs from the floor, leaping at Garn. One claw catches the half-orc in a previously sheared-away portion of his armor, and fresh blood spatters the wall. The half-orc folds to the floor, unconscious and bleeding out.



"Son of a..." Garnet scrambles to reload his crossbow and fire on the creature.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 5, 2007)

Once more, Maugra's pistol roars with flame and sound. Where the shot goes, though, she cannot tell -- Longcoat's coat billows, but he seems unstruck and unhurt.

As Vanden slips toward the scythe, pulling out a tindertwig as he goes, Ada cracks Longcoat across the face with her mighty club, spinning the creature around with a high-pitched scream.

[sblock=ooc]Ada does 10 points of damage, reduced to 5 by Longcoat's damage reduction.[/sblock]

Once more, the creature crumples into a heap of coat and dark blood.

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for your patience, everyone. I've been unbelievably sick -- I've lost 9 pounds over the course of this flu -- and am just now regaining the brain power required to not totally screw up combat.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2007)

"This time, it might be a good idea to ensure that he is down." says Maugra blowing the smoke issuing from her dragon pistol.

[sblock=ooc]Glad to hear you are doing alright.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 5, 2007)

Vanden takes hold of the scythe and approaches the body of Longcoat. Holding it out as an offering, he says, "In some stories, severing the head from the body is an effective means of preventing the dead from rising. I fear, though, I am too weak at the moment to do this task. Burning the body might be suggested as well."

Out of the corner of his eye, he notices Garn lying in a heap. He shuffles towards the half-orc. "Gods! Garn- Maugra, can you do anything to help him?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2007)

Garn bleeds profusely but does not stir as his name is mentioned.


----------



## Trench (Jun 6, 2007)

Ada ignores everything else around her and smashes Longcoat's skull in with her club. And then she takes the club to each limb for good measure. She'll watch the body carefully for any more signs of healing.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2007)

"Yes, yes let me through." she says moving over to Garn to bandage his wounds. She regrets not having any more divine aid so her skills will have to suffice.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 6, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> "In some stories, severing the head from the body is an effective means of preventing the dead from rising. I fear, though, I am too weak at the moment to do this task. Burning the body might be suggested as well."



Garnet moves to his pack and opens it. Reaching in he draws out 3 pints of lantern oil. The young man then returns to the corpse of Longcoat. Once Ada has finished pummeling the corpse he begins to soak it in oil. "A bit of flame is all we need now... my flint should be in my pack." Moves to get the flint and steel.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 7, 2007)

Vanden hands Garnet his tindertwig. "Perhaps this will do?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2007)

Maugra leaves the gruesome task of dealing with Longcoat's body to the others and tries her best to ignore the accoutrements of the room while patching up Garn.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 8, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden hands Garnet his tindertwig. "Perhaps this will do?"



"That will do it... Thanks Van." closes his eyes for a moment to remember his mother then sparks the tindertwig and lights the oil soaked body aflame!.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 9, 2007)

As Longcoat's coat and body burst into greasy black flame, Maugra staunches Garn's bleeding with sodden fabric.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2007)

Garn's blood leaks out of his neck at a less alarming rate.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 11, 2007)

"Shall we leave this cursed place? I really don't like being here." He watches the smouldering body.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 11, 2007)

Gathering his strength, and leaning on the absconded scythe, Vanden nods at Garnet's suggestion. "I want to look in at the pentagram in the fountain room. Perhaps something about it has changed- I have a suspicion it is a key to this whole chain of events."

He will make his way back into the fountain room after seeing that everyone else is okay.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Maugra stays with Garn to make sure the bleeding has stopped. If no one goes with Vanden, Maugra will suggest it, "Don't leave him alone, I need to know if anyone else has fallen."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2007)

As the corpse of Longcoat goes up in flames, a ripple seems to move through the room, invisible and inaudible, but felt in the bones. Everyone present -- even the unconscious Garn -- feels a weight lift off their shoulders. This room is cursed by the blood shed here, and will likely be a dark stain in the Dungeon beneath Ptolus for years or decadees to come, but today, the threat of Longcoat has ended and the Docks are safe.

[sblock=XP!]For killing Longcoat and ending his threat, there's the XP reward and a bonus amount: Everyone gets 350 XP.

I can't help but notice that no one's keeping track of XP, though ...[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2007)

The grimace on Garn's face eases somewhat.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2007)

ooc: I see us at this:
329=100
440=25 (all but Ada and Jarem)
519=50 (Ada and Jarem)
558=100 (Maugra) 50 (Vanden)
690=350
so no one has leveled yet I believe.


----------



## Trench (Jun 12, 2007)

"Better," Ada snorts. She turns to the chest.

"Now. We have some actual rewards coming from all of this. Anyone have a guess as to the flasks?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I think I noted xp on Vanden's sheet a while back, not sure, though.
EDIT- Yeah, I'd put an xp listing right under his alignment/class line. He was at 175 prior to this, which squares with Maugra's calculations. So, a little over halfway there, now. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2007)

"I can try or at least help." offers Maugra.
ooc: Its a DC 25 Spellcraft check to try and Garnet has a +4 and Maugra has a +3. So if she aids another on his check we might be able to get it (on a 19 or 20)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2007)

Examining the flasks from Longcoat's lockbox, the best anyone can determine is that one is probably a healing potion and one is probably not. And that's just based on the simple markings on the bottom of each flask, one of which has the symbol of The Lady on the bottom and the other of which has just an empty circle.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 13, 2007)

As the others examine the items from Longcoat's chest, Vanden makes his way back to the fountain room. He kneels by the pentagram, examining its surface and listening intently.

[sblock=ooc]Have there been any changes since Longcoat's death? Anything from Coraithe by chance?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 13, 2007)

The runes around the circle remain stubbornly unreadable by Vanden.

[sblock=ooc]Oh, if only there were a player character present with unchosen languages! Even if that player was stumped for options and just looked at common PHB choices, how it might change things ...[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Pitchwife I think he means you. We've common, elf, palastani, dwarf, orc and thats it. Lots to choose from of which abyssal, infernal, or draconic are possible choices. I think you're only short one language though.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2007)

"I think this one is a healing potion just based on the markings here. Shall we see if Garn revives from it?"  Maugra says, though she is loath to just try something from Longcoat's stash. She does not have the ability to care for his wounds at this moment.


----------



## Pitchwife (Jun 18, 2007)

Jarem shakes himself out of the reverie he'd fallen into ("I need to get myself looked at, that's twice in an hour" he thinks) and sheathes his sword.

"My apologies to you all, I was caught up for a moment there. I'll share in the introductions in a moment, but for now: my name is Jarem, I was raised in these streets before becoming taking Lothian's path, and I've been instructed in the basics of a language that it wouldn't shock me at all to see employed by this beast. May I see those bottles?"

[sblock=OOC] Hey all, if you didn't see the ooc thread - whoops. My *serious* bad. :/

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2007)

Garn shows no sign of stirring on his own.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 19, 2007)

Waits patiently as Garn's condition is debated over. Glances back at those trying to decipher the runes and sighs. "Maybe this is all that needs be done. Lets get Garn mobile and leave this place."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 19, 2007)

"And what of Coraithe Whitetree? Her murderer may be gone, but she is still bound to this place. Shall her spirit never know rest?" He shakes his head, still contemplating the strange runes.

"Perhaps we shall need to find a sage..."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 19, 2007)

Pitchwife said:
			
		

> Jarem shakes himself out of the reverie he'd fallen into ("I need to get myself looked at, that's twice in an hour" he thinks) and sheathes his sword.
> 
> "My apologies to you all, I was caught up for a moment there. I'll share in the introductions in a moment, but for now: my name is Jarem, I was raised in these streets before becoming taking Lothian's path, and I've been instructed in the basics of a language that it wouldn't shock me at all to see employed by this beast. May I see those bottles?"



Jarem's religious education immediately lets him recognize the symbol of The Lady -- the goddess of luck, fate and last chances -- on the bottom of one flask. Such flasks are commonly sold by temples on the Street of a Million Gods and are typically healing potions.

The other flask is only marked with a circle. What the brewer of the potion intended this to convey is anyone's guess.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2007)

"That'l do nicely, thanks Jarem." says Maugra (provided Jarem lets her in on what the markings mean) and gives Garn the healing potion.


----------



## Pitchwife (Jun 20, 2007)

He does so. "That's your winner right there. No clue on the circle, though, sorry."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 20, 2007)

The potion flows down Garn's throat and he awakes a moment later, coughing and, yes, angry.

[sblock=ooc]The potion of _cure moderate wounds_ heals Garn for 5 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2007)

"*Mother!@#$er! Where is he? I'll rip your eyes out bloodhat! Break your legs and shatter the bones in your hands . . .*" Garn looks around his eyes wild and savage as he reaches for his spiked beatstick.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 21, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> "And what of Coraithe Whitetree? Her murderer may be gone, but she is still bound to this place. Shall her spirit never know rest?" He shakes his head, still contemplating the strange runes.



Under his breathe Garnet mutters: "I have no quarrel with that haunting spirit... nor do we owe her a debt."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 22, 2007)

Staring at the rune circle, Vanden tilts his head this way and that, attempting to separate the runes from the decorative style in which they've been rendered, merging them with stylized sea waves. After a moment, he realizes he's probably looking at Draconic runes, which are commonly used by wizards and students of magic.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

On his feet in a flash, the beatstick raised above his head Garn snarls as he looks around for Longcoat. As he catches sight of the burned and smashed corpse he seems to be entranced by the flames and his ragged rapid breathing eases. He says "*That him? That's him. Yeah. That's twice he caught me before I could smash him."* Then almost as if he's not aware he's saying it out loud he mutters in a whisper "*Its over mom. He's dead now*." and his club lowers towards the ground.

He looks around "*Anybody got a bottle? I could use a drink*."


----------



## Trench (Jun 23, 2007)

"Bottle's there," Ada points to the empty one that contained the potion. "We can fill it with liquor if you like. Hells, I'll buy you one." She says, lifting up some of the coins, which she has been counting.

"So we're done here right?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2007)

Maugra was about to offer Garn a hand up, but with weapons and teeth brisling, she is glad she didnt have the chance. Nodding to Ada, she says, "Yes I think that we need to get out of here. This place is making me nausious."


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 24, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Maugra was about to offer Garn a hand up, but with weapons and teeth brisling, she is glad she didnt have the chance. Nodding to Ada, she says, "Yes I think that we need to get out of here. This place is making me nausious."



Hearing Maugra's words Garnet nods in agreement. The young sorcerer does not hesitate and begins to walk to the tunnel that leads back to the cellar of the old tavern.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 24, 2007)

Seeing that the group consensus seems to be to leave, Vanden quickly removes a sheet of parchment from his scroll case and takes out some chalk. Using techniques he learned scribing documents for the Sisters, he copies as closely as he can the runes on the pentagram.


----------



## Trench (Jun 25, 2007)

Ada lists the entire chest and carries it with her as they walk.

"Been a good day," she says.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2007)

"*What's the final haul?*" Garn asks Ada, his attention drawn back to coins and the offer of a drink.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 26, 2007)

Longcoat's strongbox contained 200 silver pieces, 70 gold pieces, the silver ring carved with dolphins, the two potions (one of which is now in Garn's belly) and various grisly souvenirs kept by Longcoat.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2007)

"Good thought Vanden, perhaps we can have those runes translated once we get out of this horrible place."  Taking what they are, Maugra leads the way back out up to the main room of the old inn.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 26, 2007)

Once he finishes copying the runes, Vanden will follow Maugra, still using Longcoat's scythe for support.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> "Bottle's there," Ada points to the empty one that contained the potion. "We can fill it with liquor if you like. Hells, I'll buy you one." She says, lifting up some of the coins, which she has been counting.
> 
> "So we're done here right?"




"*Sounds good to me sweetie. Killing madmen's thirsty work*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 27, 2007)

As the group reenters the cellar, they're momentarily blinded by lanterns being pointed at them.

"Garn? I should have known we'd find you here!"

The silhouettes of watchmen begin to thump down the stairs toward the group.


----------



## Trench (Jun 28, 2007)

Ada looks down to the giant chest she's carrying.

"Crap."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2007)

Maugra move to the front and answers the watch, "Good thing you are here. We have discovered the Longcoat's lair and laid the villain low.  He'll not be troubling the docks any more." she says.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 29, 2007)

Vanden shuffles forward to Maugra's side, nodding. "We left his remains below, in the unholy sanctum where he performed his gruesome rites, though sadly not before he claimed three more victims."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> As the group reenters the cellar, they're momentarily blinded by lanterns being pointed at them.
> 
> "Garn? I should have known we'd find you here!"
> 
> The silhouettes of watchmen begin to thump down the stairs toward the group.





"*That'd make you a !@#$ing seer of Lothian wouldn't it*." Garn snarls back, his good mood turning sour in an instant.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 29, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*That'd make you a !@#$ing seer of Lothian wouldn't it*." Garn snarls back, his good mood turning sour in an instant.



Garnet remains towards the rear of the group unsure how this is going to turn out. His spell compliment exhausted leaves him feeling vulnerable. Not that he would cast upon the watchmen! That would be insane!

"But you are insane..." says a voice in the back of his head. Garnet shakes his head at the voice that until now had been so silent. "You know what you have done... is that sane?" Garnet continues to shake his head while looking at the sandy floor of the cellar.


----------



## Trench (Jun 30, 2007)

Ada remains silent, yet holdng the chest close to her own- waiting to see how the watchmen react.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 1, 2007)

"Kaleck, restrain the half-orc," barks a voice from near the top of the stairs. "Crippen, Armstrong, Bailey, Wechsler: Go check out their story."

As four watchmen bustle past the group, back toward Longcoat's lair, Watchman Kaleck's impressive silhouette suddenly appears before Garn.

"Get your hands up, you. No clever moves from you, no terrible accidents for you after."

The figure on the stairs thumps down a few more steps, and the remaining watchmen spread out, their lanterns no longer blinding the group. In the light, the commander is revealed to be Watch Captain Nurgrim Ironsole, the only dwarf captain in the watch. His dark beard is streaked white with salt, and he runs a hand over it as he considers the group.

"You lot Delvers? Vigilantes? Smugglers?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 2, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Kaleck, restrain the half-orc," barks a voice from near the top of the stairs. "Crippen, Armstrong, Bailey, Wechsler: Go check out their story."
> 
> As four watchmen bustle past the group, back toward Longcoat's lair, Watchman Kaleck's impressive silhouette suddenly appears before Garn.
> 
> ...




Garn can't help but snarl back though he keeps his hands up and open *"!@#$ing alms collectors. Care to redeem your worthless souls by giving some of your kickbacks to the poor?"*

Garn chuckles as the men head down "*Hope you had hearty dinners!"*


----------



## Trench (Jul 2, 2007)

Ada winces at Garn's reply. She looks toward the eunuch and motions with her eyes toward the dwarven captain.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 3, 2007)

Vanden places himself diplomatically between Garn and the watchmen. "Please excuse our companion here- he has fallen victim to Longcoat's wrath more than once this day."

"We, collectively, have come to this place in search of justice- for the victims of Longcoat, many of whom we knew personally." He bows his head respectfully. "I hight Vanden, a eunuch in service to the Sisterhood of Silence. Garn you already know, I see. These others are Maugra, priestess of Tuen, Jarem, and err... Ada," he finishes awkwardly, struggling to recall the large woman's name.

Slowly reaching into his pouch, he produces the two journals he procured from upstairs. "We discovered these upstairs- they detail the horrific plots of the Longcoat murderer- a man we believe to have been the former innkeeper, Henry Crofter."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy check to win the watch captain's confidence- possibly with heavy penalties due to Garn's big mouth. ;p[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 3, 2007)

Kaleck takes the journals and hands them off to another watchman, who in turn hands them to the captain.

The dwarf known as "Saltbeard" flips through them, holding up a finger when a watchman tries to interrupt. He glances up only momentarily when there's a sound from the direction of Longcoat's lair of at least one watchman losing his lunch.

After he finishes flipping through the second journal, he snaps it shut.

"Crofter was a little boy when the first murder happened. His grandfather used to own this place, as I recall. I used to drink here when I was still earning my stripes. Still, it looks like Crofter was pretty well turned around, which is never good news." He nods his bristly chin in the direction of Longcoat's grisly chamber. "What are they finding back in there?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2007)

"As my companion Vanden has indicated, I am Maugra Ironcrane of the Docks Ironcranes.  What lies below will shock even the most hardened investigator.  Longcoat was a truely deranged individual.  His larder contains the remains of his grisly experiments on his victims as well as his own deceased body. I warn you though, what ever he has become, it is no longer human." replies Maugra.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 4, 2007)

Garnet remains silent, watching his allies converse with the watch. He whispers to Kiver who remains hidden beneath his tattered surcoat. _"Stay calm... It will pass."_


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> He nods his bristly chin in the direction of Longcoat's grisly chamber. "What are they finding back in there?"




"*Bit of this, bit of that. Sometimes its tough to tell what your looking at when it no longer has skin. Or when they are separated from the rest of what should be there. Course I can't tell a !@#$ing dwarven spleen from a @#$ing elven liver. You should all go see it, I wouldn't want any of your lot to miss this one up close.*" Garn's solicitous grin is nasty.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 5, 2007)

Watchman Kaleck shoves Garn back up against the wall to knock the air out of him and temporarily shut him up.

"That could be con- ... cons- ... that could be called a threat, captain," he grins at Garn before looking back over his shoulder at Captain Ironsole. "Want us to drop him off at the prison?"

The captain looks blandly down at Garn from the stairs.

"No, send them on their way. We know where to find them if we need them."

At this point, one of the watchmen sent to investigate the crime scene reappears in the doorway of the secret door, his face ashen.

"Well?" Ironsole snaps.

"I-it was Longcoat," the watchman says quietly. "They killed him."

"Well, then," Ironsole says, grinning, motioning for Kaleck to release Garn. "Now we have a different reason to find you. The Dockmaster said something about a reward. I didn't read the whole message, since I didn't expect some saltwater Delvers to do the work for us. Someone will find you tomorrow.

"Now, until then, get out of my crime scene."


----------



## Trench (Jul 5, 2007)

Ada nods silently and quickly moves out past the watchmen, clutching the chest close to her. She'll wait outside very briefly for the others to catch up.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 5, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Ada nods silently and quickly moves out past the watchmen, clutching the chest close to her. She'll wait outside very briefly for the others to catch up.



Swiftly follows Ada out with a sigh of relief. Once outside he takes a deep breath of salty air. Garnet is very happy to be out of that "dungeon".


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Watchman Kaleck shoves Garn back up against the wall to knock the air out of him and temporarily shut him up.
> 
> "That could be con- ... cons- ... that could be called a threat, captain," he grins at Garn before looking back over his shoulder at Captain Ironsole. "Want us to drop him off at the prison?"
> 
> ...




"*Nah Kaleck, I wouldn't want you confused. For you I'd use small words. When I use threats even someone as thick-skulled as you'll know it*."

ooc (dodge set to Kaleck).

With a sneer the half orc leaves the guardsmen and joins Ada. In an undertone he says to her "*!@#$ing watch. What's this about a reward? He mentioned the dockmaster. We need to hurry before that lot tries to steal the credit.*"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2007)

"You can find me at either my parent's workshop or at the Shark if necessary." replies Maugra on the way out.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Where to now? The Shark? The Dockmaster? Your respective homes -- and fast-forwarding to tomorrow?[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2007)

Once the watch are gone Garn says to the others. "*Lets go to the Dockmaster and see about this reward."*


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 6, 2007)

Vanden considers Garn's offer, and nods his acceptance. "I believe I shall donate my share of the reward to the betterment of Longcoat's victims. After that, I will retire to the house of the Sisters. Perhaps one of my brethren will be able to decipher these runes."


----------



## Trench (Jul 6, 2007)

Ada nods, looking over her shoulder. "Reward sounds good. I had other reasons for coming but.... Sure I'll go with to the Dockmaster. Do we have enough evidence that we killed him?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]So, everyone to the Dockmaster?[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 7, 2007)

Maugra nods, "Lead on Garn."


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 8, 2007)

Garnet nods in agreement, why shouldn't he reap some rewards? Garnet gives the old tavern one last look and then follows the heels of his allies.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 9, 2007)

The rain has slackened off during the time everyone was inside and beneath the Ten Bells. The bakery door is open, the woman working there standing in the doorway, watching watchmen come and go.

A gnome with stringy pale head plastered to his head by the recent rain is questioning everyone, jotting notes with a bit of colored wax on a slate.

Spotting the group, he bustles up to them, interposing himself between them and the streets beyond.

"Hi! Is it true, is Longcoat dead?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2007)

*@#$%ing press*

"*That's @#$%ing right! Longcoat's face is staved in by my boot and his body burned to a crisp. No more cutups and gizzard thefts. Now where's the !@#$er who offered the reward? Point him out to me stumpy, its been a long hard night and I haven't had a drink in hours*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 10, 2007)

"Reward? You mean from the Dockmaster? I can walk you there, if you like," the gnome says, transcribing Garn's answer as he talks. "I think the readers of the Pelican will want to know all about the heroes who bested Longcoat. What was Longcoat? A chaos cultist? One of the Forsaken? A Vai cultist? Something released from the Dungeon by foolish and greedy Delvers?"

The gnome walks hurriedly along Salt Spray Street, jumping over puddles as he talks and writes.

"Would you describe yourselves as more 'daring' or 'dashing?' Is the gentleman here your leader? What are all your names?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 10, 2007)

"Our names? Do we have to give our names?" The teen looks to Maugra and Vanden as the two he trusts the most. "Can't we just remain unnamed?" Garnet appears very uncomfortable with the whole idea of having his name put into print.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 10, 2007)

"Well, of course!" the gnome says, leaping over another puddle. "You'll be famous! Heroes of the city! Or at least the Docks. Free drinks for the rest of your lives and fresh fish at the market!

"There's also 10 gold in it for each of you if you give me the exclusive instead of talking to those high-faluting snobs at the Ledger. Just come by the office and tell them Varehed Wetfoot sent you; they'll pay out after our next issue comes out.

"So, how about it? The story of your thrilling adventure and how you freed the Docks from Longcoat's reign of terror?

"I can go as high as 15 gold per person."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 10, 2007)

Vanden shakes his head. "No, no- we're not an adventuring company. We are just several concerned citizens who determined to end the Longcoat's reign of terror. There is no story here, save that the murders are ended."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 11, 2007)

"Of course there's a story here! How can the public sleep tight, knowing that Longcoat's threat is finished, if they don't hear it from those who did him in. Who was Longcoat? How did you know where he lived? Did he confess to his crimes? Why did he do them? Who delivered the fatal blow? We'll want to put a woodcut of that in the Pelican."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2007)

"We are simply concerned citizens, thankful to the Mother of Machines that we were able to cancel out this black spot on our fair Docks." adds Maugra completely unsure how to react to the sight of a reporter.  Noting the lantern in her hand and the woman outside the bakery, she says quietly to Garnet, "Be right back."  

She then runs over to return the lantern that she borrowed grateful for the light it had provided the others in that darkest of dark places.


----------



## Trench (Jul 11, 2007)

"Just an annoying little man with a red cap and claws. Scythe optional," Ada points to Garnet. "Bit of gore. Actually lots of it."

"Can I ask who you are, just to try to even out the questions here?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 11, 2007)

"Varehed Wetfoot of the Pelican," the gnome chirps, "Thought I said. Can I get your names? I could ask the watch, I know, but I'd rather get your take on things."


----------



## Trench (Jul 11, 2007)

"You could."

"Tell you what Master Gnome, how about we leave my name out of it, THEN I'll tell you the story?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2007)

"Maugra Ironcrane." she replies to the young reporters insistent questioning.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 12, 2007)

Garnet remains silent as he follows his companions. He is careful not to make any sort of eye contact with the gnome. He silently wishes he had enough strength to put the gnome to sleep but Longcoat had taken every bit of arcane energy he had.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 12, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> "Tell you what Master Gnome, how about we leave my name out of it, THEN I'll tell you the story?"



Wetfoot sighs.

"Hmm, I could do that. 'Anonymous heroes, too shy for the public limelight, free the city from the grip of terror!' And then, of course, when you decide to speak out, that could be another Pelican exclusive!"

The little gnome leads the group down toward Wharf Street. The fresh wind blowing off the Whitewind Sea has a cleansing effect on the group, blowing away the stench -- but not the memory -- of Longcoat's horrible lair.

The group stops at the base of the Dockmaster's strange double tower. Wetfoot looks up, and the group follows his gaze, where they see a basket on a winch swinging by an open window.

"This is the Dockmaster's tower. He doesn't see anyone," Wetfoot explains, "So you either have to send a message up by the basket, or with his girl, if she's still awake at this hour."


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 12, 2007)

Garnet stares at the strange tower. "If we need to put something in the basket... How do we reach it?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 12, 2007)

"Yell," the gnome says, leaning his head way back. "Oi! Dockmaster! Send the basket back down!"

After a moment, the winch dozens of feet above begins to squeal, protesting years of rust and build-up, and the basket begins to descend, jerking back and forth as it comes.


----------



## Trench (Jul 13, 2007)

Ada nods to the cleric. "Well some of us wouldn't mind the glory to our gods. Others like myself would just rather keep it quiet. Either way, after we get our reward I'd be more than happy to share a drink and tell you what I know."


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 14, 2007)

"Anyone got some paper for a note to go in the basket?" Garnet looks to the others gathered at the tower and then looking to the gnomish reporter.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 15, 2007)

Vanden fishes out a sheet of parchment from his scroll case, along with some chalk. He writes _The Longcoat killer is slain, we would claim the reward you offered for him._ on it.

Setting it in the basket, he turns to the gnome. "Is this all we need do to get the dockmaster's attention, then?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Ada nods to the cleric. "Well some of us wouldn't mind the glory to our gods. Others like myself would just rather keep it quiet. Either way, after we get our reward I'd be more than happy to share a drink and tell you what I know."




Garn cracks an ugly smile at the woman "*You don't want to be known as one of 'Garn's goons' in the broadsheets*?" He turns to the gnome "*You hear that stumpy? The lady's name here stays out of it. Unnerstan'?" * The smile turns into a cold ugly glare as he waits for the gnome to confirm Ada's confidentiality.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 16, 2007)

The message delivered, Maugra waits patiently. She is not very comfortable with the journalist hanging around. Attention the likes of which he brings is something she is not accustomed to.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 17, 2007)

Wetfoot nods and mumbles something incoherent as he squirms in Garn's glare. Meanwhile, the Dockmaster's basket squeaks back up to the upper story. A small hand darts out and extracts the note. The basket swings back and forth in the breeze a moment while nothing happens.

A few moments later, there's a loud voice, barking something unintelligible above and the sound of a door or trapdoor slamming. After a moment, there's the rhythmic sound of someone quickly running down a long series of wooden steps. Finally, the door at the bottom of the tower is thrown open, and a young girl thrusts her head through the crack.

"He says 'prove it.'"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 17, 2007)

*master of diplomacy in action*

"*!@#$ing prove it.*" Garn snarls "*We've got his @#$ing knife. I've got his @#$ing blood on my boots. The Watch has @#$ing confirmed it and have the body. Aks Captain @#$ing Saltbeard or any of his @#$ing squad. Now stop jerking us around, bust out some good whiskey, and let us the !@#$ up. We killed the !@#$er*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 17, 2007)

The girl blinks. She seems to have just woken up recently.

"OK, give me the knife and I'll show him."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2007)

Maugra is not very impressed with Garn's diplomacy, but she remains in the background for now.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 19, 2007)

The girl rubs the sleep out of her eyes and blinks at Garn.

"You do have the knife, right?"


----------



## Trench (Jul 20, 2007)

"Doesn't matter what I'm known as as long as my name description is out of it."

As the Dockmaster's girl runs down Ada looks around. "We have that scythe the muttering mage is leaning against. We didn't think to do much more with the bastard after we burned him. But if you let us in, we can explain what we did if a knife or long blade isn't answer enough."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 20, 2007)

"Noooo," the girl says slowly. "He doesn't let anyone come in. Give me the scythe and I'll show it to him."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 20, 2007)

Vanden raises an eyebrow at Ada's description of him as a "muttering mage", but passes the scythe over to the little girl. "Be careful with that- it is a very dangerous weapon. I should like it back when the Dockmaster is done looking it over. To give to the Sisters."

[sblock=ooc]I don't think the Watch commander gave back the journals, did he? I checked over the messages and it wasn't mentioned, but I'm assuming he probably hung onto them as evidence.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2007)

Garn turns to Maugra "*Wasn't that wavy knife his? Ogremock's corrupted Fane, the old Longcoat's cutter wasn't it? @#$%ing ritual killer undead magic user. Smashed his risen bones too. Whatever, the big slasher should do."*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 20, 2007)

The little girl ignores Garn -- and the furiously scribbling Wetfoot -- and peers at Vanden. She takes the scythe and makes a scissoring motion with her fingers.

"You're ... _with_ ... the Sisters of Silence, then?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 20, 2007)

Garnet watches the party jabber back and forth with the little girl and grins at her assumption of Vanden's anatomy.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2007)

"Yeah we found it in the other room, but I have it here." replies Maugra withdrawing the wavy knife from her pack.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 21, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "You're ... _with_ ... the Sisters of Silence, then?"




Vanden's brow creases as he nods an affirmative to the girl's question. Then, realization dawning, his face flushes and his mouth opens in an "o" of shock. 

"Yes, I am... err... that is to say I... a eunuch, yes." He trails off. "Exactly how old are you, young lady?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 21, 2007)

The girl snatches the knife from Maugra.

"Dunno, I'm an orphan."

The door slams, locks and the group hears her pounding her way back up the stairs again.


----------



## Trench (Jul 21, 2007)

"Cute kid."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

While the group waits, Wetfoot begins asking them about how they got involved with the Longcoat case -- with mixed results -- and about the battle with the creature, how he was dispatched and their theories on what he actually was.

Finally, the girl reappears at the window at the top of the tower where the basket hangs. Her hair hangs down around her face, covering it in shadow.

"He says it's a scythe and a weird knife, not proof. He says to get the watch to send over something with Saltbeard's seal on it, then he'll pay up."


----------



## Trench (Jul 23, 2007)

"Damn."

Ada shrugs. "Well. It was worth the try. I wasn't in this strictly for the money, but it would have been nice. Let's head to that tavern you others mentioned and divvy up everything in this chest there."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 23, 2007)

Vanden nods in response to Ada's comment. "Perhaps we should have kept Longcoat's cape or red cap instead?"

Calling to the girl, he asks, "Would you be so kind as to return the items we sent up with you? I would like to take the scythe, at least, back to the Sisterhood, and Maugra may want to keep the knife."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2007)

The girl sticks her head out, and gives the universally recognized teenaged girl sigh of exasperation. She sticks the dagger into the basket and then returns to the window a moment later with the scythe and twine, which she uses to lash the weapon to the container.

As she winches the basket down, she calls out: "I'm going to bed now. He had me up before dawn, reviewing the manifests of some Nallsmens' longboats. Come back tomorrow!"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2007)

"*Cheap !@#$er. Like Salty's going to put a seal on anything. He might answer if asked, but he's no !@#$ing imperial paper stamping bureaucrat."*


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 23, 2007)

Vanden recovers the scythe, offers the dagger back to Maugra. "The rest of you may feel free to divide the contents of the chest- I'll trust you to make certain my share is equal." 

He sighs, the aches of the day's ordeals catching up with him. "For my part, I shall return to the houses of the Sisterhood, to inform them of Longcoat's demise... though I do not know what they'll make of my efforts at taking on his capture alone.

"In any event, I need some rest, and perhaps one of my brethren can decipher these runes from the pentagram beneath the inn. You may leave my share with Yan at the Savage Shark to claim. Mayhap I'll see you all there tomorrow?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 24, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]So, off to the Shark for everyone but Vanden?[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 24, 2007)

"I need to check in with my parents to tell them the good news. But I think a drink is in order first. See you at the Shark later Vanden." replies Maugra having pocketed the dagger for now.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 25, 2007)

By the time the group arrives back at the Savage Shark, word has already spread of what has transpired beneath the Ten Bells. A larger -- and friendlier -- late night crowd than any of the group can recall seeing at the Shark are waiting for them when they return. The group bursts into cheers and then song. For a long time, none of the battered-and-bruised survivors can get a word in edgewise or even discern what's being said to them -- it's simply too loud.

Eventually, Hanthan Yan climbs atop his bar and bangs a gaffing hook against a cast iron frying pan.

"By Rajek, shut your faces already! These raggedy ass wharf rats look like they've been enough without getting your grubby paws all over them! These are what we call heroes, folks. Those dandies in the Delvers Guild don't never come down to the Docks, and Saltbeard's men only realize there's someone killing working girls when they can't find them on payday."

The crowd laughs at this, with even the handful of off-duty watchmen joining in.

"So we had to turn to some of our own, and by the gods, more than a few of them ain't coming home ever again. But Longcoat is dead, and I'm a man of my word. Five hundred gold between you survivors and more besides from the Dockmaster. But that's for tomorrow. Tonight, we drink to these heroes. And none of you filthy bastards better let them pay for their drink tonight, or I'll have you tossed out on your miserable faces!

"NOW DRINK!"

These are hardened men (and women) unused to kind words or warm feelings. But the survivors of the expedition to kill Longcoat see them at their warmest tonight. More than a few have tears in their eyes and Garnet is positive a rib broke when a huge ancient Nallsman grabbed him in a bear hug that drove all the air from his lungs.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 25, 2007)

Holding his side but smiling none the less Garnet raises a glass to the cheers. Moving to a less rowdy area of the inn he sits and smiles watching the festivities. "Mom would be proud he thinks... or hopes."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2007)

Garn starts drinking hard, pounding ales and tossing back shots. The cheers of others are not what he is used to so he turns to his natural comfort in uncomfortable situations. The habitual hatred plastered across his broken face seems to fade for the moment though, for once not being directed at those immediately around him as the good wishes and raucous atmosphere surrounds him as he builds into a roaring drunk.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

Hours later, everyone works their way home, having agreed -- at least, they're reasonably sure they agreed -- to meet back at the Savage Shark in the morning to collect their reward from Yan.

In the morning, Vanden is the first to awake, when fellow eunuch Brother Baldassare Irons knocks on the doorway of his sleeping cubicle.

"Brother Vanden? Are you awake? I've translated what I think your inscription said. It was in Draconic, like you thought."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 28, 2007)

Vanden rouses himself wearily, the injuries he suffered at Longcoat's hand still paining him.

"Thank you, brother, for your assistance. What does it say?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2007)

"Well, the runes were not all copied down perfectly, which I attribute to the difficulty of your situation and the stylized nature of the circle you said these runes were a part of," Irons says, "But I believe the runes say 'to enter or exit' -- in Draconic, this is 'rise and fall,' since the language was created by a flying race -- 'to enter or exit the realm of the ...'"

He frowns.

"The word didn't make sense to me, but two of the runes that made it up were 'water' and 'queen.' So the realm of some sort of 'water queen.'

"'To enter or exit the realm of the water queen, speak 'descend' or 'ascend' in the tongue of the builders.'"

He hands his translation to Vanden.

"I don't know what builders this refers to without more context. I hope this was help to you, brother. I will be in the Guildsman District the rest of the day if you need me."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 29, 2007)

Vanden's brow furrows as he considers the implications of Baldassare's words. "Most intriguing. Could it be that these builders constructed some sort of elevating conveyance?

"This has been most helpful Brother. It certainly bears some more investigating."

Vanden sees Brother Baldassare on his way, then gathers his things and heads off to the Savage Shark to meet with the others.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 30, 2007)

Garn awakes the next morning, a pounding headache and dehydration from heavy drinking the night before, weakness from blood loss, and the pain in his neck from where Longcoat slashed him, all combine to restore his black view of the world. He doesn't even remember the name of the woman in the bed next to him or where this room is.

"*Gods I need a drink*." he says as his head feels three sizes too small for the pounding coursing through it.


ooc Garn heals 1 hp from resting so he is up to 2 hp.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 31, 2007)

Still a little lost in the idea of defeating Longcoat Garnet returns to the Savage Shark. He sits on an overturned barrel outside the tavern waiting for the others to arrive. His body feels alive with magics after a nights rest.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2007)

At this time of the morning, the Savage Shark is the domain of staff cleaning up the mess from the night before -- a particularly difficult task this morning -- and a few lone alcoholics whose road to ruin does not wait for company.

The day is gray and drizzly, but in Ptolus, that almost counts as sunny weather.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2007)

Maugra spent the night at the docks with her parents. In the morning they have made breakfast for her, sausages and bacon, just like back home.  She does her prayers quickly before eating. After a full meal and several smiles on their faces, she bids them farewell for the day and heads back over to the Shark. She knows it wont really be open but she figures that she'd stop in to see if any of her new companions are there or if not, she'll head back to the temple for morning prayers.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 5, 2007)

As Maugra approaches the Shark Garnet stands and waves. "Welcome back... I don't think anyone else is here yet though..."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2007)

Garn gathers his things and heads out into the street looking a little like warmed over death. Still pale from blood loss, the dehydration of his hangover has not improved the half-orc's looks any. Stumbling his way along he heads to the Shark to see about the reward. It will soon be time to fence the loot and Garn knows just the guy to bring most of them to.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Vanden enters into the Savage Shark, pausing a moment to scan the building for his companions. Seeing Maugra and Garnet, he hails them and glides their way. Though still bruised and battered, he appears to move more easily than at the end of the long night previous.

"Good morrow, my friends. I see the others have not yet arrived, but perhaps while we wait I might interest you in what secrets the runes I copied down held?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2007)

"Good morning Garnet, Vanden.  Oh so thats what you were doing while I tended Garn.  You've had a chance to translate them?  Lets have a look." says Maugra.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 8, 2007)

Taking a seat at Maugra and Garnet's table, Vanden takes out the translation, laying it out before him. 

"Now, Brother Baldassare couldn't be certain, but from what he could tell, the runes seemed to say something to the effect of reaching the realm of someone or something known as the 'Water Queen'."

To Maugra, he says, "As I recall- you mentioned that the stonework in the Fountain Room beneath the Ten Bells looked like it might be dwarven work. From Brother Baldassare's translation, I am wondering if that room might house some sort of elevating mechanism. Do you know of any such creations by dwarvenkind? Or do either of you have any idea what these references to a Water Queen might mean?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 8, 2007)

[sblock=Maugra]She's good with religion and machines, not so much with history or nobility, so the reference means nothing to her.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2007)

"I'm afraid I know little about the Stonelost dwarves or their history in these parts. The tales of my youth are of the glories of the Grailwarden from back home. The Water Queen does not sound like a reference to any of the gods worshipped here though, not even on the Street of a Million Gods. Why though do you think it has something to do with an elevating mechanism?" replies Maugra.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 8, 2007)

Garnet sits quiet listening to the other two. Religion is not a field of study that he is familiar with. He too is curious how the elevating mechanism works into things.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2007)

Garn enters the Shark, dark circles under his bloodshot glaring eyes. "*I need a drink*." he mutters and heads to the bar before joining his companions.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2007)

"Morning Garn, you look aweful.  Let me see if Tuen can get you in proper working order again." says Maugra casting _cure light wounds_.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 9, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Why though do you think it has something to do with an elevating mechanism?" replies Maugra.




Vanden pauses a moment to wave cordially at Garn as the half-orc enters, then turns to answer Maugra's question.

"It's just a working theory, with, admittedly little evidence to back it, but according to the runes here," he points at the translation as he speaks, "They read 'To enter or exit the realm of the water queen, speak 'descend' or 'ascend' in the tongue of the builders.'

"It is the reference to 'ascend' and 'descend' that I'm fixating on, but perhaps one of the two of you can see something I'm overlooking, or have another idea?"

Thinking out loud, he muses, "Maybe we should consult with a historian or a city engineer..."


----------



## Trench (Aug 9, 2007)

Ada walks in and sits down simply at the table of people she recognizes.

"Had to... take care of some things. Sorry, if I'm late."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2007)

"That would suggest some form of elevating mechanism, though I'd not sensed any while we were exploring that room.  Perhaps some research would be appropriate before we try to head in blindly.  Beyond the library we may also want to see if any Stonelost dwarves know about the Water Queen too.  Despite the writing not being dwarven, the construction was and thus potentially the builders refered to in the transcription." postulates Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 10, 2007)

Someone clears his throat, and the group looks up to see Hanthan Yan with a strange look on his face, holding several small leather sacks. Nearby, a burly bouncer watches the proceedings with interest, a club resting against his shoulder. A bard is warming up at the far end of the bar with the old song, "The Town Where Heroes Are Born."

"So, then," Yan says, clearly not relishing paying up on his original offer. "How many of you made it out alive? I'll give them that are here their split and put aside the rest for the others when I see them."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Morning Garn, you look aweful. . .



Garn starts to make some sharp muttered comment in orcish but holds steady for the offered healing. Some color returns to his cheeks with the infusion of divine health. A cruel smile comes upon his face as Hanthan Yan with obvious pain offers the reward. The half-orc goes over somewhat gleefully to collect his hefty pouch. "*And what about for those who died trying. Why don't you gather up their sacks and I'll pass em on to their heirs*." Garn gives a big ugly grin.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 12, 2007)

Garnet's head swivels back and forth between Garn and Yan.  He is somewhat surprised that his half-orc companion spoke without using profanity... Maybe he took a harder blow then Garnet thought...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 14, 2007)

Hanthan speaks to his bodyguard, and between the two of them and behind a wall of hunched shoulders, they count coins and rearrange them into bags.

Returning to their table, the tavernkeeper drops leather pouches in front of Maugra, Garnet, Garn, Vanden and Ada, each clinking heavily.

"I'll hold onto the rest, in case any of your fellows come by. That little gnome who writes for the broadsheet was saying there was a boy paladin with you all, as well."

Looking in their pouches, each group member discovers they have received 83 gold imperials, three silver coins and three coppers. When it comes to money, the Uraqi is precise.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2007)

Garn doesn't really have the head for counting but shakes the bag so the coins clink loud enough for Yan to hear the gold he has given up.

Tucking in the pouch he turns to his companions. "*So we still got that knife and scythe as spoils, plus the !@#$ing harbormaster to hit up for rewards as well*."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 15, 2007)

"Thank you Hanthan, yes we did have another companion who has yet to show. He and Ada came to our rescue against Longcoat." replies Maugra  "I guess we can wait for word from the watch till we gather rewards from the Harbormaster." she says to Garn, "Though perhaps we can have those identified."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 16, 2007)

"Oh, that's what I forgot," a man at the bar groans. Closer inspection shows his stained and filthy clothes to be, in fact, the uniform of a member of the City Watch. "Saltbeard says to come by the office."

The watchman turns and leers at Garn, drunk despite the early hour.

"Although your pet orc might want to stay away. Otherwise, we might remember something we want to talk to him about."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 18, 2007)

Vanden hefts the sack with his reward carefully, as if unsure what to do with it. At the mention of Saltbeard, he looks concernedly to his companions, particularly Garn. "What could he want to see us for, I wonder?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 18, 2007)

"Maybe he has further tribute to heap upon us?" Garnet laughs and puts his coins into his pack, being sure to tie down the straps tightly.


----------



## Trench (Aug 19, 2007)

Ada scratches her nose and looks at her coin. "I'm not too interested in walking straight to the Watch as a habit. But it could be helpful to find out what Saltbeard is thinking..."

"Me, I don't want to die looking for fool's gold. So some questions about our Water QUeen may help. I might find that reporter and see what he knows in exchange for the story of Longcoat."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The watchman turns and leers at Garn, drunk despite the early hour.
> 
> "Although your pet orc might want to stay away. Otherwise, we might remember something we want to talk to him about."




Garn sneers back. "*I'm happy to talk to your buddies again about not wasting their time with your mom. Even with the @#$ing heroe's discount she gave me and her enthusiasm last night it wasn't worth the three coppers. Not that they'll listen, the way they rave about her prices*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 20, 2007)

The watchman waves a hand dismissively, and goes back to mumbling drunkenly into his drink.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 21, 2007)

Standing from the table Garnet looks to the others. "I say we head to Salty and find out what the deal is... Shall we?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 21, 2007)

Vanden looks around one last time to see if Jarem has shown up, and then stands with Garnet. "Yes, let us off to see the Watch. After that, perhaps we can seek out a sage to learn more of these runes and what lay beneath the Ten Bells."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 22, 2007)

The group files into the street. The day is cold and crisp, but the rain has given it a rest for now. The sun peeks fitfully out of the clouds.

A small boy stands opposite the Savage Shark, eying the doorway warily -- he's likely been robbed by patrons more than once -- as he hocks copies of the Pelican.

"LONGCOAT DEAD! SALTY HEROES FREE DOCKS FROM GRIP OF TERROR! GET YER PAPER HERE!"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2007)

An angry snarl comes over the half-orc's ugly face as he misunderstands the kid's shouted headline "*Salty's heroes? !@#$ing Salty's heroes? Gods-cursed Watch stealing the credit and making a play for my reward now? Talk fast kid. What in the void of Chaos do you mean Salty's heroes you little snot faced brat*." the tightening of tendons as Garn's hand unconsciously clenches into a fist is almost audible.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 22, 2007)

"Garn please." says Maugra stepping in, "He's just selling his broadsheet. Here you go, we'll take a copy." she says to the boy handing him a few copper for the newspaper.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 22, 2007)

The boy squeaks out a reply, hands Maugra a broadsheet and races off down Salt Spray Street, sand flying from his heels.



			
				The Pelican said:
			
		

> _Moons 2, 720th Year of the Imperial Age_
> 
> *LONGCOAT DEAD!*
> SALTY HEROES FREE DOCKS FROM GRIP OF TERROR!​
> ...


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2007)

"Gezz, is it already the 2nd. See not too bad Garn, and it leaves us anonymous. " says Maugra showing the others the broad sheet. "Salty heroes eh?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 24, 2007)

Vanden examines the press release as Maugra displays it. "They appear to have neglected to mention our paladin friend- Jarem, wasn't it? All in all, though, a rather flattering piece. I hope it brings some closure to the victims' families."


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 26, 2007)

The voice had returned to Garnet... _"An apothecary's apprentice... The gnome figured out who you are. What else does the gnome know? The fire does he know about that?"_

Garnet remains silent while walking with his allies trying to ignore the voice. He had tried so hard to elude that part of his identity and now there it was! In print no less! "Its obvious that once this is through I will need to move on or try and discover a way to remain unknown..." Garnet's mind keeps spinning as he walks.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Gezz, is it already the 2nd. See not too bad Garn, and it leaves us anonymous. " says Maugra showing the others the broad sheet. "Salty heroes eh?"




"*Wouldn't've surprised me to hear the Watch angling for our gold though. Wharf salt is better than hearing Salty being championed. Let's go see what stumpy wants.*

Garn heads off towards the Captain's headquarters.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2007)

Maugra walks with Garn as he heads onwards.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 28, 2007)

At the far end of Salt Spray Street, almost to Wharf Road, is the Docks Watch House. It's easy to spot: Angry Nallsmen are gathered outside, yelling at a watchman, their voices competing with several sea captains stabbing their fingers at the chests of other watchmen, yelling about their cargo rotting in their holds. Any problems the Dockmaster doesn't want to deal with, regarding customs or the like, he turfs over to Saltbeard.

No one gives the group a second glance as they approach. Well, other than Garn, who gets a sharp look from every watchman he sees, although all of the watchmen outside are too busy to say anything to him at the moment.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2007)

Garn gives a leering grin and broad wink as he goes by, alternating with sneering snarls.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2007)

Maugra ignores the Nallsmen and watchmen as the wander by.


----------



## Trench (Aug 29, 2007)

Ada, still sullen after reading the gnome's piece in the Pelican, follows the rest of the party- staying quiet.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 29, 2007)

The group files inside. The watch house is quieter inside than out, although the harried constable behind the counter watches the door carefully, clearly not keen on the angry sea captains spilling inside.

"What do you lot want?" he asks, pointing at the group with his chin, his hands full of papers he's attempting to sort out.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 29, 2007)

"That's what we came to ask you..." Garnet pipes up. "We got told to come and talk to Salty."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 29, 2007)

The constable blinks, and then searches his fists for a particular sheet.

"Who are you? Are you on the list?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 30, 2007)

"We're the ones who dealt the fatal blow to Longcoat. We were told to come by today." replies Maugra before Garn can offer an insult or offending remark.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2007)

The constable looks Maugra up and down, eyes lingering on her holy symbol. He puts the papers away and then rummages around inside a desk stuffed with more papers and pulls out a relatively recent one. (It's unstained and only slightly wrinkled.) He thrusts it at her.

"Take this to the Dockmaster, priestess. Mind you don't take your eyes off the orc when you get the reward, though."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The constable looks Maugra up and down, eyes lingering on her holy symbol. He puts the papers away and then rummages around inside a desk stuffed with more papers and pulls out a relatively recent one. (It's unstained and only slightly wrinkled.) He thrusts it at her.
> 
> "Take this to the Dockmaster, priestess. Mind you don't take your eyes off the orc when you get the reward, though."




Garn gives him a big sneering smile. "*I'm gonna have me a !@#$ing grand old time with this !@#$ing reward. Too bad you didn't earn yourself a share too. A !@#$ing shame that is*." Garn glances at the man's pile of papers "*But I see you got real important imperial work there. Ptolus and its gods be damned papers. Don't worry buddy, I'll be thinking of you when I'm spending the gold tonight.*"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2007)

"If you don't get out of here, I'll think of some reason we want to hold you," the constable waves two fistfuls of paper, "And you won't be spending anything at all."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

"*I've got plenty of better places to go. Come on let's get out of this stinking dump before we get impressed into the Watch. A fate worse than death that'd be.*"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 31, 2007)

"Err, I agree," Vanden says, glancing anxiously at the half-orc. "It would probably be best if we were moving on."

To the constable, he shrugs and bows his head. "Our thanks, good sir."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 31, 2007)

Unable to stop Garn's comments, Maugra quickly ushers the others out as the constable bids them farewell.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

"*Ptolus and their !@#$ing paperwork. Imperial !@#$ing bureaucrats*." Garn heads out with the others. Giving the Watchman one last grinning wink as he goes.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 2, 2007)

The Dockmaster's tower is even busier than the city watch's station house, with sailors and merchants standing in more of a mob than a queue, paperwork in their hands, waiting  to either retrieve a document from the Dockmaster's descending basket or to shove a document of their own inside.

The dark-haired girl spots the group approaching -- they stick out like a sore thumb amidst the mariners and merchants -- and she waves and points to the basket, leading to some grumblings from those waiting their turn.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 4, 2007)

Shuffling through the crowd of sailors Garnet spots the dockmaster's servant girl. Pointing at her he speaks to his companions. "Seems our little friend has given us some priority."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

Garn presses forward snarling at those who voice objections. He clears a path to the basket so their verification papers can be passed up in return for the reward.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 5, 2007)

Maugra keeps pace with Garn, though it is difficult with her shorter stature.  She wants to make sure they don't end up starting something with the assembled sailors who all probably have a similarly surly nature.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 5, 2007)

The sea captains and merchants grumble as the basket ascends, with the letter from the watch captain inside. At the top, the girl opens it and reads it, then flashes a thumbs-up sign at Maugra, and disappears back inside.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 6, 2007)

Maugra waits patiently though is wary of waiting too long with a bunch of sailors around and Garn...  Perhaps his ire is something that only the Watch arouses and he'd get along better with this crowd. Tuen knows that Maugra herself had suffered the attitudes of the sailors for a long time while helping her parents out on the docks.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2007)

Garn eyes the walls of the building, looking for handholds to scale it in the dead of night should it hold valuables he might like to return for later. A reward is nice but no reason not to look ahead to future jobs for when the drinking money runs out.

A nasty smile cracks across Garn's face as he spies a route that should be doable.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 9, 2007)

Vanden watches Garn's hyperattentiveness with worry, although he can't quite put his finger on why.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 9, 2007)

After a long wait -- which does not endear the group to the gathered merchants waiting -- the girl emerges from the ground floor door. She beckons Maugra over and hands her five leather bags.

"The captain said there were some others involved. If they show up at the watch house, he'll give them vouchers to bring to the Dockmaster. Oh, and he says thanks!"

The girl flashes a grin, and then vanishes back into the tower, which loudly locks behind her.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 9, 2007)

"Thank you. There was one other. We'll let him know that he can come here."  says Maugra taking the bags for the others and returning to them.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks to Maugra as she gets the reward. "Well I suppose that ends it?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2007)

Garn looks annoyed and disappointed but takes his bag. "*We're not going up and seeing the inside? He's too !@#$ing good to see us?*" Garn's mood looks black, then he feels the heft of the bag and his snarl turns into a bit of a grin *"!@#$ him then. This will last a while*." Giving one black look up a the tower and looking over the scaling route one last time, he then turns and heads off "*Come on, let's go get a drink*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 10, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> Looks to Maugra as she gets the reward. "Well I suppose that ends it?"



[sblock=The end?]That's up to you guys! If you want to check out that mysterious rune circle in the basement of the Ten Bells, there's more adventure that flows from that. But this is also a natural end-point. Up to you guys. [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I wasn't speaking for my preference... just Garnet being curious as to what his allies have planned. I am more then willing to keep delving![/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2007)

Maugra waits until the crew is back beyond earshot of the sailors before asking Garn, "Why drink now? Its still morning.  We have a mystery ahead of us, with all these delvers around racking in the coin, perhaps we ought to give it a shot. I mean we worked well together against Longcoat. Sure we've got coin to spend now, but with more we could give back to the community and the church.  Though I'll need some more shot."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Maugra waits until the crew is back beyond earshot of the sailors before asking Garn, "Why drink now? Its still morning.  We have a mystery ahead of us, with all these delvers around racking in the coin, perhaps we ought to give it a shot. I mean we worked well together against Longcoat. Sure we've got coin to spend now, but with more we could give back to the community and the church.  Though I'll need some more shot."




Garn snorts and practically chokes on laughter. "*Give back, heh*." He swings his beat stick in the air. "*Yep, !@#$ing count on me to give back to the community as good as I get, hah!" * an avaricious contemplative look comes into his eyes though as his laughter fades. "*I have seen delvers emerge with loot, enough for a good night of drinking anyway, . . . you think this rune circle leads to gold?"*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2007)

"Well alright we don't all have to give back. But yeah we think that it goes down, thats where all the delvers go, right?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Garnet had never considered giving some of his prize back to the community. However, it did not seem like such a bad idea to him. Looking to Maugra he replies, "I'll follow you back beneath the Ten Bells, count me in."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2007)

*"I'm in, gold and more knicknacks like the rune knife that we can sell. I'm up for seeing if the Watch hasn't looted what else is in easy grabbing range already."*


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 14, 2007)

"I would like to see if we might be able to find out more about the dwarves whose halls lay beneath the Ten Bells, and this 'Water Queen' before we head back down, but yes- count me in, as well."


----------



## Trench (Sep 15, 2007)

Ada had been sitting silent for a while listening to her companions speak. She finally looks up from her coin.

"Are we certain we'll find anything of worth besides Delver bones and deathtraps? Plenty come back rich, but more don't come back at all."

She leans back. "I hunted down Longcoat to cover myself. I'll be stopping off at the Temple of Gaen to find our vanished paladin, since we had a deal- but right now I'm not finding much incentive to go down there."

"But money would be good. Before we do anything, I want to find that gnome."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock=What next?]OK, where to first?[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock]Ada wants to find Mister intrepid reporter Pelican. Wring some info out of him... and she has her other reasons. After that, she'll head down to the run circle.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock=Splitting the group]Since you guys are unlikely to get into combat just walking around town -- _or are you?_  -- feel free to split up and run errands solo. I can certainly juggle that without issue. There are several natural rendezvous points for you back in the Docks when the time comes.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock]I think Ada's the only one who wants to seperate first. She'll probably join the others at rune circle alley or whatever after she's done. She'd almost prefer going to see the gnome alone anyhow.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]If the rest of the group isn't up for it, Vanden will find the nearest library/scriptorium/sage in the area, and attempt to do some research on the Water Queen and the ruins beneath this section of Ptolus- looking in particular for something on the dwarves who lived there and their religious beliefs.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Maugra definitely wants to join in on the research aspect of things. She is most interested in finding out more about the Stonelost dwarves and their relationship to the stuff we've discovered already. She'll also want to look into the religious pieces as Cthulhudrew mentioned.  I suggest someone also see about the delvers and what they might know about the area.  We're not members, but no reason not to sign up now.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]The nice thing about Ptolus is that, between the Big Book and material developed for the campaigns I run, I've got all of this covered -- the Vock Row group spent ages at the Delver's Guild library, so I fleshed it out quite a bit. So start declaring where you guys want to go, and decide on when and where you want to meet up after.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

"*I'll help you out with finding that gnome toots*." Garn gives Ada what he might consider a winning smile. "*I'm sure I can convince him to give you what you !@#$ing want. I'm a convincing guy*." he turns to Maugra "*I know a guy who would be interested in paying gold for the things we recovered and other delving loot types of things. Hasn't !@#$ing crossed me yet*."


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 19, 2007)

"When and where shall we all meet again?" Garnet thinks this maybe as good a time as any to visit his mother's grave in the Necropolis.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 20, 2007)

"Why not back down here at the docks. The Shark makes a good meeting place, lets say we meet again for dinner this evening?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2007)

"*Fine."*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 21, 2007)

[sblock=Heading out!]OK, let's hear explicitly which places you're all going, and we'll do some solo/small group stuff for a while.[/sblock]


----------



## Trench (Sep 23, 2007)

"Won't even have to be till the evening. I won't take long," the Shark seems as good a place as any.

Ada starts wandering around the Docks for the Pelican offices. If Garn comes with, she nods silently.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2007)

Garn gives Ada a broad tusky smile and joins her in the salty air of the docks among these rough and tumble streets. A snarl lurks ready for the first person to give them a funny look though.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 24, 2007)

Ada and Garn wander out into the street, intent on discovering the location of The Pelican's offices.


----------



## Trench (Sep 24, 2007)

"How do you suppose that gnome found out about your criminal tendencies?" Ada asks Garn as she scans the street for a broadsheet vendor.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2007)

Garn laughs "*He must've asked someone on the Watch, everyone knows you can't trust their !@#$ing lies.*" Garn's smile turns into a snarl of hatred in an instant *"I !@#$ing hate the Watch. Always busting in and smashing everybody having a good time in a bar, dragging me in whenever there is a theft or missing person anywhwere in the city. And its always @!#$ing three to one with their clubs.*" Garn unconsciously touches his multiply broken nose. "*I hate the !@#$ing Watch and their @#$ing dungeon cells.*"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Maugra says goodbye to Garn, Ada, and Garnet then turns to Vanden, "Sounds like we are the only two interested in a little light reading. I had three places I wanted to visit, my temple, the Delver's Guild, and the City Library over in Old Town.  The Street of a Million Gods might be a good place to find information about the Water Queen, want to head that way first?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 25, 2007)

Garnet begins his hike to the Necropolis to visit his mother's grave. Buying some nuts from a vendor along the way to munch on. It will be nice to afford food and maybe a new hat! Kiver rests on Garnet's shoulder getting a bit of sun.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 26, 2007)

As Garnet ascends into Ptolus, the air gets clearer and the stench of fish leaves the air -- although it apparently doesn't leave him, given the reaction of those around him as he works his way through the city toward the Necropolis.

A cool wind comes off the Whitewind, blowing him forward toward his goal, and making him shiver as the icy air slips inside his clothes, despite his best efforts to the contrary.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 26, 2007)

Vanden nods at Maugra's suggestion. "That sounds like a very good idea. I had only thought to visit the library, but the Delver's Guild will probably be a good source of information as well."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 26, 2007)

Vanden and Maugra, like Garnet, ascend the Cliff of Lost Wishes into the rest of the city, but having not stopped for a snack, quickly lose the strange young man in the crowd. The pair take Sailor's Run through Midtown, then turn onto Bridge Street before following South River Road toward the Street of a Million Gods.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2007)

"Oh and don't let me forget I need to swing by the Smokeshop later to pick up some more shot. Unless of course we have time for me to pour some of my own.  I'm going to head to the Temple of Teun for now, did you want to join me or were you going to just take in the sights on the Street?  Have you ever been, its quite the sight?" replies Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2007)

When questioned, the paperboy is barely able to squeak out a reply before Ada points out that Garn should probably release -- or at least loosen -- his grip on the young man's neck.

Shaken and wide-eyed, the boy explains he gets his copies of the Pelican at a vacant lot near the end of Bay Street, where a man named Wischard distributes the bundles to the paperboys before dawn on publication day.

"Please, sir, put me down now?"

* * *

His nuts long since eaten, Garnet steps into the grounds of the Necropolis. Although the rest of the city is only feet away, it feels colder here, and quieter. The sun is up, and the broad paths between the tombs and graves are mostly kept clear and neat -- at least here, on the periphery -- but it's a terribly lonely place.

A woman in a black hooded coat shuffles along a path perpendicular to the one Garnet is walking on. She does not look up.

* * *

Maugra, with Vanden following for the moment, approach the Temple of Teun in the Temple District.

A stern human priestess, her arms crossed expectantly, glares down at a dwarf and a gnome working on the counterweights that are supposed to automatically open the doors when the altar fires are lit and heat a tank of water. Of late, they've been sticking, and the priesthood has argued about whether rust, the build-up of some sort of mold, or the schemes of the priesthood of Kran, Tevra's ancient rival among the Old Gods of Prust, are to blame.

The priestess supervising repair work, Bersha Munro, has a different theory that she has not been shy in discussing: sloppy maintenance work. And the acolytes working frantically to find the problem have the hang-dog look of those who have been badgered for hours, with no sign of relief in sight.

"Oh, Acolyte Maugra," Bersha says, one elegant eyebrow sliding up her forehead. "I was told you were unavailable today."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2007)

"My apologies Priestess Bersha, I had taken a leave of absense to visit my parents. They live down in the docks and I was quite concerned with the rumors that had been coming from there.  While we don't take much heed in this coming from all the way down there, it was fortunate that I did visit.  Together with a group of concerned citizens we discovered that Longcoat really did exist and we put down the threat to the Docks for good. My companion here Vanden, is one of those with whom I worked.  I had hoped today that I might speak with someone here about some ancient dwarven construction we discovered beneath the docks." replies Maugra.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> When questioned, the paperboy is barely able to squeak out a reply before Ada points out that Garn should probably release -- or at least loosen -- his grip on the young man's neck.
> 
> Shaken and wide-eyed, the boy explains he gets his copies of the Pelican at a vacant lot near the end of Bay Street, where a man named Wischard distributes the bundles to the paperboys before dawn on publication day.
> 
> ...




"*Bah,*" Garn tosses the kid away to the ground roughly and doesn't give him a second glance as he turns back to the towering Ada "*So tell me sweetie, what do you want from this !@#$ing gnome? You angry at his story and want me to give him a reason not to do it again?"*


----------



## Trench (Sep 27, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Bah,*" Garn tosses the kid away to the ground roughly and doesn't give him a second glance as he turns back to the towering Ada "*So tell me sweetie, what do you want from this !@#$ing gnome? You angry at his story and want me to give him a reason not to do it again?"*




"Partly," Ada says, watching the paperboy flee. "I've been careful about... certain parts of my life and the little bastard goes ahead and publishes it in the paper. Putting the fear of the gods into him sounds fine by me."

"But aside from that, I could use him. If we're heading into some ancient slut's wet caverns, he'd probably want the story. An in return, a journalist would be a very helpful source of information for the future."

Ada taps her head. "You have to think for the long term, Garn."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "My apologies Priestess Bersha, I had taken a leave of absense to visit my parents. They live down in the docks and I was quite concerned with the rumors that had been coming from there.  While we don't take much heed in this coming from all the way down there, it was fortunate that I did visit.  Together with a group of concerned citizens we discovered that Longcoat really did exist and we put down the threat to the Docks for good. My companion here Vanden, is one of those with whom I worked.  I had hoped today that I might speak with someone here about some ancient dwarven construction we discovered beneath the docks." replies Maugra.



The dwarven acolyte, whom Maugra recognizes as Thurst Steamhammer, looks up, and his grease-streaked features wrinkle up as he thinks.

"Huh," he says, pondering. Bersha snaps her fingers at him rapidly, and he shrugs, going back to work on the doors. "No idea, Maugra Ironcrane, sorry."

The priestess waves airily at Maugra.

"Fine," she says, in a tone that suggests that she feels otherwise. "I'm sure there will remain work to be done when you finally do return to the temple."


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 28, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> His nuts long since eaten, Garnet steps into the grounds of the Necropolis. Although the rest of the city is only feet away, it feels colder here, and quieter. The sun is up, and the broad paths between the tombs and graves are mostly kept clear and neat -- at least here, on the periphery -- but it's a terribly lonely place.
> 
> A woman in a black hooded coat shuffles along a path perpendicular to the one Garnet is walking on. She does not look up.



Garnet pulls his cloak tight around him and moves down the path. The monuments and crypts crowd him as he shuffles towards his mother's grave. It is a fair distance from the Necropolis gate. Although large mausoleums stand in the distance adorned with angels and gargoyles his mother's grave is a simple metal marker standing two feet high, with now dead flowers tied to it. Garnet stands quietly infront of the marker. Its already begun to rust and something has knocked it so that it leans crooked.

The wind blows and an iron gate creaks as it swings. Garnet remains silent not turning his head to see what made the sound. He stands this way a long while. Kiver mimics his master's expression, silently perched on his shoulder. In a whisper Garnet finally speaks: "Its done Momma. He can't hurt anyone anymore." After another moment of silence Garnet turns from the grave and begins his walk back to the city.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> "Partly," Ada says, watching the paperboy flee. "I've been careful about... certain parts of my life and the little bastard goes ahead and publishes it in the paper. Putting the fear of the gods into him sounds fine by me."




Garn curls a fist tight and the sounds of powerful tendons going taut is audible. "*Its not the !@#$ing gods he'll fear*."



> "But aside from that, I could use him. If we're heading into some ancient slut's wet caverns, he'd probably want the story. An in return, a journalist would be a very helpful source of information for the future."
> 
> Ada taps her head. "You have to think for the long term, Garn."




Garn gives off a horrible chuckle. "*Wet caverns, Har*!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2007)

Having been let off this hook by the Priestess, Maugra continues into the temple heading for the library(?) knowledge vault(?) wise elder(?) She virtually drags Vanden along with her not wanting to dally.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 30, 2007)

Gas lamps hiss quietly as Maugra and Vanden head deeper into the Temple of Teun. They turn away from the worship area frequented by the laity, and down steps into areas reserved for the temple staff.

Vanden notices the style of construction and even the materials changing as they descend -- the Teunites have made use of preexisting structures beneath the current city for their own purposes.

Finally, Maugra opens a door that seems to be made of slate. It was apparently once carved with runes or some sort of design, but time has worn it away to mere lumps. Vanden blinks in surprise when the door opens, as the room beyond is as brightly lit as one of the rare sunny days in Ptolus.

An ancient dwarf, his thin liver-spotted skin looking almost painted on the skull beneath, leans over a table, examining an ancient manuscript with an enormous magnifying lens. A young woman sits nearby, knitting, but close enough to help him if the manuscript or magnifying lens are too much for the white-bearded old dwarf.

The dwarf is Eror Wordhoarder, Grand Archivist of Teun, and possibly the oldest living dwarf in the world.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 30, 2007)

Vanden kept suitably silent during Maugra's meeting with her superior, not wishing to interrupt or (possibly) get her into any more trouble- her forays certainly don't seem to have engendered goodwill with her temple, despite their end result.

He marvels at the construction around them as Maugra drags him through her temple. The dwarves of Ptolus certainly are wondrous builders. Hopefully someone here would have some information about the undercity, even if her fellow acolyte did not.

As the pair enter into Eror Wordhoarder's chamber, Vanden bows reverently, but stays behind Maugra, allowing her to initiate conversation. Unfamiliar with dwarven customs, Vanden tries to stay back and not offend.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Greetings Grand Archivist Eror, I apologize for the intrusion, but I have a few questions that I hope I might bother you with." says Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2007)

Eror looks up, attempting to find the source of the sound. His watery dark eyes blink furiously, and seem unable to find Maugra right before him until his nurse arrives to take his magnifying lens and slip a thick pair of spectacles before his eyes.

"Oh, hello," he says to Maugra softly. "How can I help you?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2007)

"I am Maugra Ironcrane, acolyte of Teun, and my companion is Vanden.  We seek knowledge about the undercity beneath Ptolus.  While exploring the basement of an inn down by the docks we came across a section that looks like it was constructed by Dwarves." she begins.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2007)

Eror works his lips as he listens, and his reply at first is too soft for Maugra and Vanden to hear it until he repeats himself.

"No, no, that's unlikely. Very little construction has taken place beneath the Docks. The logistical challenges of moving all the water and sand out of the way during construction, you see. Other than creating a stable base for the docks themselves, there was very little done there, other than the Prison, of course. I'm afraid whoever told you there was construction there was mistaken, miss. Yes."

His lips working again, he turns slowly back toward his manuscript.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 2, 2007)

"Perhaps before the dwarves, then? Do you know of any construction that predated the Tuen arrival? The runes we copied down..." he unrolls the copy he made in the sewers, holding it out towards Eror. "They were written in Draconic, I am told."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2007)

"B-before Teun? Preposterous, she is more ancient than Grail Keep," Eror mumbles, even as he clumsily opens the scroll and peers at it, his nurse sweeping off his spectacles and sliding his magnifying lens in between his face and the writing. After a moment, he reads it out loud in Draconic and then wets his tongue as he thinks of how to translate it. "It says 'to enter or exit the realm of the' ... well, there's not a good word for this. 'Great she-dragon of the waves' is what a bard might say, but that's, well, that's rather flowery. In any case, it continues 'command 'descend' or 'ascend' in the tongue of the builders.'"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2007)

As the kid tries to quietly leave unnoticed while Garn is chuckling at the images Ada evokes he makes a mistake and catches Garn's eye. In an instant the half-orc pounces savagely, his expression turned ugly "*I'm not done with you yet!" * Garn leaps with unnerving speed and grabs the kid again. One hand on the youth's neck starts squeezing and the kid's face starts to turn red. "*This Wizard guy who gives you the papers, where can I find him?"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 3, 2007)

"The e-e-e-e-end of B-B-B-B-Bay Street!" the paperboy sputters out.


----------



## Trench (Oct 3, 2007)

"Not a wizard so much as a printing press I imagine, but good work all the same Garn," Ada slaps the half-orc on the shoulder. She looks down at the boy's pants.

"May want to run and get a new pair before hawking your wares boy. I'd do it now before he make you soil the other end."

Assuming the boy runs, Ada walks toward bay Street.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 3, 2007)

As if the Skull King himself were chasing him, the boy is off like a hare down the sandy street.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "B-before Teun? Preposterous, she is more ancient than Grail Keep," Eror mumbles, even as he clumsily opens the scroll and peers at it, his nurse sweeping off his spectacles and sliding his magnifying lens in between his face and the writing. After a moment, he reads it out loud in Draconic and then wets his tongue as he thinks of how to translate it. "It says 'to enter or exit the realm of the' ... well, there's not a good word for this. 'Great she-dragon of the waves' is what a bard might say, but that's, well, that's rather flowery. In any case, it continues 'command 'descend' or 'ascend' in the tongue of the builders.'"




"No not before Teun, but possibly before the Stonelost Dwarves arrived in Ptolus ages ago? Does the the reference to 'Great she-dragon of the waves' mean anything to you?" asks Maugra for one last question before she is ready to head out.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> As if the Skull King himself were chasing him, the boy is off like a hare down the sandy street.




The sight of the boy fleeing sets off a predator instinct in Garn but he represses it. Turning to Ada he grins and says "*Bay Street then.*" and heads off with her to work his way back up the line of connections until they get to the gnome.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 4, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "No not before Teun, but possibly before the Stonelost Dwarves arrived in Ptolus ages ago? Does the the reference to 'Great she-dragon of the waves' mean anything to you?" asks Maugra for one last question before she is ready to head out.



Eror's response is too quiet to hear at first, but he repeats himself.

"Child, the Stonelost were here before we were ever lost. A great she-dragon of the waves ... oh, well, that could be that unpleasant queen person. What was her name? Her people interfered with the Imperial navy several hundred years ago and she attempted to murder city officials during a peace conference. They didn't execute her, though. I don't remember why. I'm not a political person, you see. I'm more interested in machines. This is all making me rather tired ... Please come back some other time, there's a good girl."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 5, 2007)

Not the best at ancient history, Maugra doesn't know what he means by Stonelost dwarves not being lost.  With some historical facts to go on at least, they have somewhere to look now as well as a time reference.  "Thank you Archivist, please excuse our intrusion." she says indicating to Vanden that it would be good to head out now.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 9, 2007)

Bay Street consists of a series of warehouses and stockyards, sloping down to the sea and Pier Six. Most of the structures are claimed, but some of the stockyards offer an unmaintained roof and little more, and are seemingly used by whoever needs them at any given moment.

A pile of wet and soggy copies of the Pelican sits in one such stockyard, apparently abandoned after getting soaked in a downpour before dawn.


----------



## Trench (Oct 9, 2007)

Ada sighs as she idly picks at a wet corner of the broadsheet pile.

"All right then."

She looks around for anyone who may have an idea about the Pelican's distribution.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 9, 2007)

A lizardman hunches in the doorway of a shut-up warehouse on the far side of Bay Street, fingering a small object nervously as he watches Ada and Garn. When Ada makes eye contact with the creature, it looks away quickly, murmuring to itself nervously, tugging its makeshift rag hood down around face, as if attempting to hide itself.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2007)

Garn smiles, a malevolent looking thing, as he clasps his hands and stretches his hugely muscled arms overhead to get the kinks out of them. Then he tilts his head first to one side then the other, the bones in his neck making cricking sounds. "*Time to get some more answers.*" Garn looks around to find the closest person to "ask" and spies the hooded figure.

His smile turned into a sneer. Garn had seen that reaction from people before. The lizardman didn't want anything to do with Garn. Experience had taught the half-orc though that a sure grip on the windpipe and a few gut-punches led many to be more willing to answer a few friendly questions. Once they got their breath back and were able to speak again.


----------



## Trench (Oct 9, 2007)

Ada spies Garn's eagerness and steps in front of him to walk toward the lizardman.

"You're right to hide," Ada whispers as she places her palm on the wall above the lizardman. "He almost killed a newsboy today. I don't think you'd be any better off."

"So why don't you give me an idea of where the reporters for this rag congregate. Otherwise... well I'll have to let him loose."

"And I don't think you'd like that," Ada growls.

[sblock]Would this count as Intimidate? Cause that's what Ada's going for, albeit in a subtler method than Garn...[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 9, 2007)

[sblock=Garnet, Maugra, Vanden?]Where do you guys want to go now? Do you want to take your newly acquired funds and stock up for round two?[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 9, 2007)

The lizardman coils into a little ball as Ada looms over him, Garn casting a shadow over them both. The assarai -- as his race calls themselves -- frantically turns a small object over and over and over between his two hands, mumbling something to himself repeatedly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Leading Vanden out of the temple, Maugra stops on the steps outside the giant gear doors.  "Where too next?  I think that the Delver's Guild might be best.  Might even be a good idea to join if we are heading down under."


----------



## Trench (Oct 9, 2007)

Ada's eyes narrow. She tries to get a better look at the object that the lizardfolk is fondling and hopes it isn't anything her girls see on a regular basis.


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 10, 2007)

With great relief Garnet leaves the Necropolis and its dreadful uncomfort. Looking to the sky he sighs and then begins his trek back to the docks with thoughts of re-supplying and getting ready for the next delve.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 10, 2007)

Garn steps up and clamps a big mitt on the assarai's shoulder, slamming him back against the doorway and forcing him to face Ada and himself. "*Hey buddy. The !@#$ing lady asked you a friendly question. Ignoring her is pretty insulting. I don't like that."* Garn grins, revealing more tusk. "*I'm going to have to !@#$ing do something about that*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 10, 2007)

A hand lands firmly on Garn's shoulder.

"Like what, friend?" a voice behind him asks.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 10, 2007)

Garn turns his head, a snarling glare on his ugly face for the person who crept up on him by surprise. Instinctive warning signs go off on a subliminal level for the half-orc and he gets ready for a brawl as he sizes up the newcomer.


ooc dodge designation for mister new guy.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 10, 2007)

The lizardman who stands before Garn is distinctly different from the one cowering in the doorway. He wears no rags, but rather carries himself confidently, even proudly. Despite the cold weather, he is dressed in little more than bracers, a belt and, strangely, a loincloth. A large sword is sheathed on his back and a platinum medallion of some sort hangs around his neck.

"Care to ask Phoebus whatever it is you're wondering," the lizardman says, in remarkably unaccented Imperial Common -- indeed, he sounds like any human resident of Midtown, "Or do you only have questions for those wretched souls you can torment and bully?"


----------



## Trench (Oct 11, 2007)

Ada looks up at the lizardman and clearly sees a different tactic is in order.

"Bullying is one way, but we're open to other avenues. You wouldn't happen to know where the Pelican offices are would you?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 11, 2007)

Without taking his eyes off Garn, the lizardman raises his left arm and points toward Pier Six.

"Under there."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 11, 2007)

Garn tosses the wretched huddling assarai aside and turns to fully face the new lizardman who is pointing to the side with his clawed hand but not lifting his gaze from Garn. The half-orc steps up to the scaled warrior and leans in, uncomfortably invading the lizardman's personal space with his ugly mug. *"Sure I got a question for you, Feeb. Your parents really !@#$ing named you Feeb? Well Feeb, you work for the Pelican?"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 12, 2007)

"I make my living clearing scum out of the Dungeon, although I see some of it has leaked up onto the streets. I think you should go to the Pelican and let your friend do the talking for you, unless you have a secret supply of manners who have been saving for a sunny day."


----------



## Trench (Oct 13, 2007)

Ada plainly appraises the two. After making some internal calculation, she nods.

"Much obliged," she says to Phoebus. She motions to garn and starts walking to Pier Six.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2007)

Maugra leads the way to what she remembers as the direction to the Delver's Library. She wasn't exactly sure where it was, but figured they could ask someone once they were closer.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "I make my living clearing scum out of the Dungeon, although I see some of it has leaked up onto the streets. I think you should go to the Pelican and let your friend do the talking for you, unless you have a secret supply of manners who have been saving for a sunny day."




Garn grins nastily. "*Thanks Feeb. I'll be sure to put your help to good use. Bet you sleep better knowing you lead us to where we wanted to go*." He moves off with Ada. "*Dangerous work that delving but good loot, I hear. I'll keep my eyes out for you crawling out of the underground. If you're alone, wounded, and in need of a hand, I'll be !@#$ing sure to give you one. See ya around Feeb*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 17, 2007)

A strange-sounding bell rings when Maugra opens the door on Dalenguard Road, and breathes in the musty air of the Delver's Guild Library and Maproom.

Looking up, she sees the bell is actually an ancient pitted and rusted helmet, ruined by an axe blow to the face of whoever once wore it.

"Can I, ah, help you?" a whistling, nasal voice asks.

Vanden points when she has trouble locating its source: a deathly pale and wizened old gnome who seems to be all bushy white eyebrows and long wispy hair. His watery blue eyes peep up at the pair from behind a dark wood counter that blocks access to the rows of bookshelves that seemingly fill the converted wizard's tower.

* * *

A series of sandy steps -- which smell like someone has urinated on them recently -- lead down the side of Pier Six, and beneath it turns out to be a large hut, sheltered from the ever present rain by the planks above and the dwarf-carved stone pilings it leans against. It looks like it could be yet another seedy Dockside drinking establishment, if one did not know that the sign depicting a pelican with an overstuffed bill hanging above the door was the name of a broadsheet. The building even has a stool sitting beside the front door that might have held a bouncer, although it is currrently unoccupied.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 18, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Can I, ah, help you?" a whistling, nasal voice asks.




Vanden bows his head politely. "Good day, sir. I am Vanden and my companion is Maugra Ironcrane. We are seeking information on..." he thinks a moment. "Histories- specifically pertaining to early construction in Ptolus. Predating the Stonelost arrival."

Recalling Eror's suggestion, he adds, "Also, do you recall any tales of a queen that was involved in a murder attempt on Ptolus officials several centuries past?"


----------



## Trench (Oct 18, 2007)

Ada shrugs and knocks on the door.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2007)

Garn narrows his eyes and glances around with a scowl on his mug, seeing if Feeb followed them or is watching.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2007)

Maugra will let Vanden lead this conversation and see if this Delver will give them information. Should he ask for membership she'll definitely offer to join and pay the standard rate.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 19, 2007)

"Before the Stonelost were here?" the gnome whistles through his nose as he replies to Vanden. "That would be thousands of years ago. We don't have any records like that, unfortunately.

"But a murderous queen? Yes, that sounds more familiar ... Are you Delvers?"

* * *

The Pelican's front door is yanked open by large barechested man streaked with ink.

"Yeah? What do you want?" Someone behind him clears her voice. "Sorry. Hello, thank you for visiting the Pelican. How may I help you?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2007)

"Not at the moment, but we'd be interested in joining." replies Maugra.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 19, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Not at the moment, but we'd be interested in joining." replies Maugra.



"Oh! Well, that's highly irregular, but I think we have the papers here ..." the gnome vanishes beneath the counter, and can be heard to rifle through what sounds like a large pile of loose sheets of paper. "That will be 20 gold pieces for a year's dues as a guildsman."

A hand appears over the side and slaps two pieces of paper down on the counter.

"If you could start filling those out, I'll find the blank receipts ..."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Before the Stonelost were here?" the gnome whistles through his nose as he replies to Vanden. "That would be thousands of years ago. We don't have any records like that, unfortunately.
> 
> "But a murderous queen? Yes, that sounds more familiar ... Are you Delvers?"
> 
> ...




"*Where is the !@#$ing gnome. I wanna !@#$ing talk to him*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 19, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Where is the !@#$ing gnome. I wanna !@#$ing talk to him*."



The barechested man looks skeptically at Garn.

"Who wants to--" Someone behind him again clears their throat. "Who may I say is calling, please?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2007)

Maugra starts filling out the paper work, used to such bureaucracy from her own strict temple.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 20, 2007)

Vanden reached into the reward he had been given earlier that day and counted out 40 gold coins for himself and Maugra.

"So you know of this historic figure?" he presses.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 20, 2007)

The gnome collects the dues, examines the paper work and pushes forward two rectangles of leather embossed with the Delver's Guild logo.

"Sign here and here with this quill; it's special ink."

Their identity cards fully signed for, the library assistant smiles up at the two newly minted Delvers.

"Yes, yes, she sounds familiar," he whistles, his long white moustache, which completely conceals his mouth, fluttering in the breeze. "Do either of you speak Orcish? The first books that spring to mind are some histories penned by a Sorn-Ulth orc sage.

"Of course, maybe a history by someone who was actually an official resident of the empire back then would be better. Let me think a moment ..."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The barechested man looks skeptically at Garn.
> 
> "Who wants to--" Someone behind him again clears their throat. "Who may I say is calling, please?"




Garn steps forward and pokes his head in the door looking over the man's shoulder to the the woman "*A salty !@#$ing hero, that's who. I want to talk to the gnome. He in here*?" and looks around.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 23, 2007)

The man, as large as Garn, blocks the half-orc while listening over his shoulder. He looks back at Garn and Ada and, with a strange expression, opens the door and steps aside.

"Come on in."


----------



## Trench (Oct 23, 2007)

Ada smirks at Garn and walks in.

"We just have a few questions for your jorunalist. Does he happen to be in?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2007)

"Thank you very much, from what I've heard these memberships are quite valuable. I'll have to swing by the Guildhall.  Regarding, Orcish, no I'm afraid I don't speak it." replies Maugra, but she'll wait for what ever the historian is pondering.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 23, 2007)

The gnome's head returns to (just barely) above the counter. He unlocks and lifts a hinged portion of the counter, allowing Vanden and Maugra to pass into the Delvers-only portion of the tower.

"There was a shoal elf here in Ptolus many hundreds of years ago, a sort of proto-Delver, exploring the ruins of the Skull King and his dark predecessor. His name, improbably enough was ..." The gnome pauses, looking down the rows of bookcases. "Where did that get filed? Was it a history or a maritime work or a site description?"

The pair follow the whistling and muttering gnome through the musty rows. A girl with long dark hair briefly peeps at them from between two rows but vanishes when Vanden and Maugra make eye contact with her.

"Ah, here it is!" the gnome cries, pulling out a warped and stained book bound in blue canvas. An embossed sextant on the front has faded almost to invisibility. "The Travels of Fonkin Hoddypeak."

The gnome blinks his white eyelashes.

"What a silly name he had." He tiptoes and hands the book to Vanden. "Still, he should know about this personage you were asking about."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 23, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Ada smirks at Garn and walks in.
> 
> "We just have a few questions for your jorunalist. Does he happen to be in?"



"Who wants to know?" barks a deep voice from inside the cluttered newspaper office. Piles of slighty damp paper are everywhere inside the cramped building, which smells of stale smoke and spilled alcohol. The voice comes from behind the biggest -- and smelliest -- pile of all. "Do you have another story for us?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 24, 2007)

Vanden accepts the musty book gratefully, opening the cover as he does so.

[sblock=OOC] Is this book written in Orcish, or in Elvish. Hopefully the latter, as that's Vanden's other language choice.[/sblock]

While, he peruses the book, he asks offhandedly, "Is that little girl supposed to be in here? Or is she lost?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 24, 2007)

The book is in Elvish, and uses lots of archaic and perhaps even somewhat pretentious language.

"Oh, her?" the gnome whistles through his nose. "She's ... the librarian's daughter. She's fine. If that'll be all for now, I have some restorations to do. I'll be at the front desk if you need me."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Who wants to know?" barks a deep voice from inside the cluttered newspaper office. Piles of slighty damp paper are everywhere inside the cramped building, which smells of stale smoke and spilled alcohol. The voice comes from behind the biggest -- and smelliest -- pile of all. "Do you have another story for us?"




Garn walks over and looms balefully around the stack of papers, seeking the identity of the deep voice, looking for the gnome.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 25, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Garn walks over and looms balefully around the stack of papers, seeking the identity of the deep voice, looking for the gnome.



Garn is bigger and meaner than almost everyone. He's half Ornu-nom, a descendant of the only orc tribe not to be seduced and corrupted by Ghul the Skull King. His people, the "Howling Axe" orcs, are free and fierce and proud, and are the masters of the plains of Rhoth and Palastan.

They are not the most common sort of orc found in or beneath Ptolus, however.

The Toruk-Ruk orcs are big, bigger than Ornu-nom. The "Closing Fist" orcs were magically manipulated by Ghul to be bigger, stronger and more bestial than the Ornu-nom. Huge yellow tusks jut from between the black lips of the orc that Garn finds behind the stack of papers. She may be a half-orc, like him, but if she is, her humanity is hidden deep inside layer upon layer of fat and muscle. She reeks of sweat and cheap alcohol as she stands.

"I'm Vared's editor," she growls, without a trace of accent to her Imperial Common. "Is there a problem?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2007)

Garn turns back to Ada for a moment. "*Vared his !@#$ing name*?" He turns back to the sweaty local orcess. "*I'm looking for a stumpy gnome. You might know him*." Garn grins  and holds up a hand, gesturing as if holding a small mug "*His neck's about this thick*." Garn's grin dissapears. "*He wrote a story about me after I stomped on Longcoat. I want to !@#$ing talk to him again. You know where I can !#@$ing find him*." Garn's eyes roam over the desk, looking for the bottle.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 27, 2007)

The female orc blinks slowly.

"If there's a problem, tell me, and I'll deal with it. Otherwise, get moving; we got a paper to put out."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2007)

"Thank you." says Maugra to the gnome for his time. Looking around for a place for the two of them to sit, Maugra will indicate the chairs to Vanden. She'll sit with Vanden while they look through the book, though the elven is beyond her.  She is patient though and can wait for her friend to finish.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 27, 2007)

Vanden will peruse the book, looking specifically for references to the Queen that the gnome indicated, and her relation to the city of Ptolus.


----------



## Trench (Oct 28, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "If there's a problem, tell me, and I'll deal with it. Otherwise, get moving; we got a paper to put out."




Ada steps in.  "The problem is some of the... details he put in his story. I'd like to work an arranegmet with Vared himself, maybe to provide future stories. We're currently have a way toward a deep-sea queen's tomb that I'm sure he'd be interested in." 

"But I'm not going to offer that opportunity until I set a few things straight with him- specifically how he got his information.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 28, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Vanden will peruse the book, looking specifically for references to the Queen that the gnome indicated, and her relation to the city of Ptolus.



Most of Fonkin Hoddypeak's travels seem to have been in search of clues about something he called "the Dreaming City," but Fonkin apparently had to leave off his search for a time several hundred years ago when a war with the sahuagin of the Whitewind Sea threatened the young city of Ptolus, and Hoddypeak joined the crew of an Imperial Navy vessel as a ship's wizard.

Finally, the Commissar of Ptolus presented a strange suggestion: He would marry the queen of the sahuagin nation, unifying the two peoples. What he hoped to accomplish this, Hoddypeak can't understand, as the long-lived elf predicts that war will begin again after the Commissar's death, since no children will be born of the union.

In any case, it never ended up being an issue: The queen and her retinue arrived in Ptolus, where the ceremony was to take place in a temple built at the base of the Cliffs of Lost Wishes. But the queen and her retinue betrayed the Tarsisian Empire and attempted to murder the Commissar. His men, apparently prepared for just such an eventuality, killed the sahuagin retinue, and imprisoned the queen, holding her as a hostage to force a break in the war.

Hoddypeak was at sea when all this happens, so he does not even speculate as to where she has been imprisoned, but simply notes that she is being kept magically asleep, to prevent further mischief from her until a permanent treaty can be reached.

With the war with the sahuagin ended, Hoddypeak returned to his search for the Dreaming City, and Vanden can find no more details of the sahuagin queen in the rest of the book.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 28, 2007)

Trench said:
			
		

> Ada steps in.  "The problem is some of the... details he put in his story. I'd like to work an arrangement with Vared himself, maybe to provide future stories. We're currently have a way toward a deep-sea queen's tomb that I'm sure he'd be interested in."
> 
> "But I'm not going to offer that opportunity until I set a few things straight with him- specifically how he got his information.



The she-orc listens quietly to Ada.

"The little wharf rat knows not to come in here with a story told to him by only one source after that whole Potentloins incident," she says, referring to some past infraction that neither Garn nor Ada have heard of. "He came in last night -- well, early this morning -- and I told him to go ask the Watch and folks at the Shark and anyone else he could think of for more details. Did they steer him wrong? I don't care much about stories about Delvers; it's not why people read the Pelican, but if he got something turned around again, I'll twist his head until it pops off."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2007)

"An interesting tale Vanden, so the water queen is this Sahuagin queen hidden away a long time ago. The location certainly fits, I think. But if it really is her resting place, have we any right to wake her?  Or will she re-ignite this ancient war again?" ponders Maugra.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 1, 2007)

"How does this Water Queen connect with Longcoat, I wonder? Or is it mere coincidence that her apparent place of imprisonment lay right beneath the Ten Bells Tavern?" Vanden wondered aloud.

[sblock=ooc]Do the time periods of the Water Queen and the first appearance of Longcoat seem to coincide, even remotely?[/sblock]

Privately, he wondered exactly who it was that had been speaking to him in the sewers. He'd assumed it was Coraithe Whitetree, but now he wasn't so certain.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> The she-orc listens quietly to Ada.
> 
> "The little wharf rat knows not to come in here with a story told to him by only one source after that whole Potentloins incident," she says, referring to some past infraction that neither Garn nor Ada have heard of. "He came in last night -- well, early this morning -- and I told him to go ask the Watch and folks at the Shark and anyone else he could think of for more details. Did they steer him wrong? I don't care much about stories about Delvers; it's not why people read the Pelican, but if he got something turned around again, I'll twist his head until it pops off."




Garn's patience grows a little thin with this stinking ocess and her perfect diction.

"*We don't !@#$ing need you  to twist his scrawny neck. Hell, A halfling child could !@#$ing do that. If we wanted to *&^%$ to you about him we'd !@#$ing *&^%$ to you about him. You heard the lady, she wants to talk to your !@#$ing gnome herself. What we are !@#$ing asking is where does he !@#$ing hole up?"*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 1, 2007)

[sblock=Vanden]Hundreds of years apart, and Fonkin Hoddypeak didn't worry too much about months in his log. He was long-lived and not terribly responsible.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 1, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Garn's patience grows a little thin with this stinking ocess and her perfect diction.
> 
> "*We don't !@#$ing need you  to twist his scrawny neck. Hell, A halfling child could !@#$ing do that. If we wanted to *&^%$ to you about him we'd !@#$ing *&^%$ to you about him. You heard the lady, she wants to talk to your !@#$ing gnome herself. What we are !@#$ing asking is where does he !@#$ing hole up?"*



She blinks languidly at Garn's tirade, then speaks quietly in Orcish.
[sblock=Orcish]"_If you turn and leave right now, I won't have my boys close and lock the door, castrate you and feed the best part of you to the fish while you watch. But if you ever come back here again, I'll use your hide for a new chair._"[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2007)

"*Good one*." Garn looks amused and turns to Ada chuckling. "*Its a !@#$ing dead end. She doesn't know*." He glances at a towering stack of papers "*Let's get out of here before a pile of papers crashes down and crushes someone. Place is a @#$%ing death trap waiting to happen*."


----------



## Trench (Nov 3, 2007)

Ada looks frustrated but nods.

"Tell your reporter we'll have something for him sometime tonight. A story just as big as the last, if not bigger. If he asks around the Savage Shark, he should find us."

Ada then leaves with Garn to (presumably) head to the Savage Shark to meet the others.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 3, 2007)

The orc editor nods as Garn and Ada turn to leave. The large shirtless man opens the door and clears away a stack of paper from their path.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 5, 2007)

Vanden closed the book and turned to Maugra. "You may be right. It seems likely that if the queen is freed, the sahuagin will once more become a threat." He frowned. "I wonder, though. Perhaps Longcoat served, in a deranged manner, as a guardian of the queen's resting place. With him no longer active, how long will it be until someone else stumbles upon that location and frees the queen- either accidentally or deliberately? Maybe the responsible thing to do would be to make certain she can never be revived."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 5, 2007)

"True, it would be important to see that she could not be revived. Do we have enough information or would you like to check the city archives as well? I have to make one other stop before we rejoin the others." says Maugra.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 5, 2007)

Vanden shakes his head. "No, I think we've learned all that is likely to be of importance here." He closes the book and rises, letting Maugra take the lead.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2007)

Snarling Garn says "*Gods I could barely breathe from the stink of her. And not even offering us a drink when we went all the !@#$ing way to visit her. !@#$ing *&^%." * He looks thoughtful for a moment. "*I know a guy who sells alchy fire. I'm going to pick up some. You interested?"* He grins as he looks back at the Pelican. "*Burning's a bad !@#$ing way to go.*"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 6, 2007)

"Okay, I just need to stop by the Smokeshop to pick up some more supplies for my dragon pistol." says Maugra, leading the way to her favorite little hangout outside of the temple.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]OK, let's take it as read as everyone's done the shopping they need to. Please update your character sheets, announce what you've done on the OOC thread and head back to the Shark.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2007)

One quick trip to his firebombing supplier later and Garn has four new flasks of Alchy fire. At the Shark waiting for the others Garn asks Ada if she thinks it would be enough to burn the stench of that editor away, or if it would take all the paper in there burning to erase her foul essence.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 14, 2007)

Maugra stops by the Smokeshop to pick up more shot and ends up walking out with a pocket watch and a pair of protective goggles. Feeling a little silly for splurging she reminds herself that better armor would've probably been a better expense. Next time, she promises herself.  Then she heads to the Shark to meet up with the others.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 15, 2007)

Garnet waits inside the shark patiently. The old tavern quickly becoming one of his favorite places to relax. Kiver is perched on the back of his chair curiously looking about.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 15, 2007)

One by one, all four of the slayers of Longcoat return to the Savage Shark.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2007)

"Hail, Ada, Garn, Garnet.  Well met again. I hope you've all enjoyed the day. It feels good to be out and about the upper city again. Not that I've anything against the docks, on the contrary, it is the memory of Longcoat's place I'd prefer to leave behind. But Vanden and I have found some interesting information regarding those encryptions." says Maugra in greating.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2007)

Garn scowls in response to Maugra's greeting. He nurses a drink, his good mood from earlier having been drained away by the day. "*Met the foulest smelling woman in the city. A !@#$ing lothian witchburning pyre wouldn't burn away her animal stench*." He fingers a new glass flask at his belt purse with the hand not holding his drink. "*You ready to !@#$ing head back down*." He then seems to think over what Maugra said at the end "*Do they mention what loot the Queen has?*"


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 20, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "But Vanden and I have found some interesting information regarding those encryptions." says Maugra in greating.



"Yes tell me about the encryptions what did you find?" Garnet seems quite gung ho!


----------



## Trench (Nov 27, 2007)

"Any information on where we're suicidally trekking into would be good. We came up with zero on our end."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 27, 2007)

"In the Delver's Guild Library (oh which we are members) we were shown a book by a Fonkin Hoddypeak. He was searching for clues about something he called "the Dreaming City," but Fonkin apparently had to leave off his search for a time several hundred years ago when a war with the sahuagin of the Whitewind Sea threatened the young city of Ptolus, and Hoddypeak joined the crew of an Imperial Navy vessel as a ship's wizard.

"Finally, the Commissar of Ptolus presented a strange suggestion: He would marry the queen of the sahuagin nation, unifying the two peoples. What he hoped to accomplish this, Hoddypeak can't understand, as the long-lived elf predicts that war will begin again after the Commissar's death, since no children will be born of the union.

"In any case, it never ended up being an issue: The queen and her retinue arrived in Ptolus, where the ceremony was to take place in a temple built at the base of the Cliffs of Lost Wishes. But the queen and her retinue betrayed the Tarsisian Empire and attempted to murder the Commissar. His men, apparently prepared for just such an eventuality, killed the sahuagin retinue, and imprisoned the queen, holding her as a hostage to force a break in the war.

"Hoddypeak was at sea when all this happens, so he does not even speculate as to where she has been imprisoned, but simply notes that she is being kept magically asleep, to prevent further mischief from her until a permanent treaty can be reached.

"We believe that from the inscription we have found the resting place of the Queen of the Sahuagin." finishes Maugra.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2007)

"*Hmm, you think she was imprisoned with her jewelry? Noble weddings always have lots of !@#$ing jewelry. Did it say if she had a crown or necklace or crap like that?"* Garn's calculating interest on this point is obvious.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 27, 2007)

"The book didnt say. Though she was a queen." replies Maugra.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 27, 2007)

Garn's avariciousness seems lost on Vanden. "The important thing here is that we should investigate further- now that Longcoat is gone, anyone could stumble into those sewers and release the Water Queen, and that could be disaster for all of Ptolus."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2007)

"*Or get the crown jewels first*." Garn nods in agreement then smiles. "*Not to worry. She wakes up then a bit of fire and a clout to the head should !@#$ing take care of a water Queen. Saw who again or not. Let's go*."


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 28, 2007)

Garnet listens to Maugra's tale and is not surprised by Garn's reply. "Sounds interesting... was there any hint at what wards or guardians may stand in our way?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2007)

"According to the tale Vanden read, there was no mention of where the Water Queen was hidden away. So no, unfortunately we have no way of knowing what is ahead, beyond the water Queen herself.


----------



## Trench (Dec 10, 2007)

Ada sits back.

"Well... we have an interesting challenge in front of us don't we? Take a chance on gold not there or unearth ancient evils."

"I hate Delvers. I hate the thought of being one."

"Having said that, we could easily take a look and sell the site to some sages for anthropological value."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2007)

"The perks seem worth it at the moment anyways. I've seen a few come to the temple for ministrations, but not spoken to many before today.  To each their own though, Ada.  But we don't have to look at this as part of the Delver's purvue, given that we are working under the Docks. I don't think many of them make it down here." says Maugra, though it mostly comes out as a naive view of the adventuring community to which she now belongs.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 15, 2007)

The adventure continues here.


----------

